# Biker/in aus dem Raum Höxter gesucht !! - Teil 2



## Thomas (15. Dezember 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Magura952 (15. Dezember 2009)

Hi zusammen,

ich suche paar Biker/innen zum gemeinsamen biken in der Woche oder am Wochenende. Wohne selber in Ottbergen was meiner Meinung nach nen Katzensprung weit entfernt ist  . Ich bin regelmäßig am Nachmittag oder frühen Abend auf dem Brunsberg, Herbamer Holz und dem Stockberg unterwegs. 
Fahre kein Downhill oder Freeride sondern so Art Xtrem Cross Country .-p halt etwas schneller  Man oder Frau sollte ne gute Ausdauer mitbringen und bei heißen Wetter ausreichend zu trinken !! Falls jemand direkt aus Ottbergen kommt wäre das natürlich noch besser ! 

Also meldet euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuckwave (15. Dezember 2009)

1.


----------



## Iwakss (15. Dezember 2009)

hehe zu geil!!


----------



## Iwakss (15. Dezember 2009)

es lebe die spamcrew!!!


----------



## Iwakss (15. Dezember 2009)

des wars mit "über 10000"


----------



## MUD´doc (15. Dezember 2009)

Magura952 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,...



Moin
Keine Angst, es kommt auch niemand aus der Gegend von Höxter
(grad erst dein Thread vergessen)
Hier in der Gegend ist im Bereich MTB eh nicht viel los - so ist mein Gefühl.
Es gibt vereinzelt ein paar richtig geile Bikes, aber die sind so selten zu sehen, 
außer ich gehe in die Garage und sehe meine eigenen Bikes an *he he he*
Ausser du spricht grad die dollen McKenzies und so rattengeile Demos an, 
die gibt es hier wie Sand am Meer. Örks...

Ich komme aus Brakel und turne meistens in meiner Gegend hier im Wald in 
Richtung Bad Driburg aus. Letzter Zeit war ich selten in Neuhaus/Silberborn im Solling 
auf den MTB-Parcour (ist wieder nach den Kyrellschäden voll befahrbar - hoffen wir mal)
War auch lange nicht mehr in Merxhausen (zwischen Holzminden und Dassel) 
auf der Funpark-Downhill-Strecke. Ich finds stark, dass sowas auch in unserer 
Gegend hier gibt. Allerdings ist die mir zu heftig geworden. 

2 Kumpels von mir wäre was für dich, da die beiden auch Ausdauer-Kämpfer sind 
(trainieren auch heimlich mit dem Rennrad). Der Eine ist mittlerweile auf 
Leichtbau und der Andere ist weggezogen zu den Bayern.
Ich gehöre eher zur Sorte: "Wenn meine Lunge auf der Zunge liegt, dann bleib 
ich eben kurz stehen und k*tz nicht mehr so viel wie damals. Verdammt!"

Dann gibt es noch ein paar Freerider und XC-Racer und 1,2 Dirter. 
Meine Freundin fährt auch noch XC (BTW. interesse an ihren Crosser? )
Wie du siehst. Du bist allein allein im Kreis Höxter.
Da gibt´s noch ein paar weitere Freaks mit ihren Hobeln, die sich innerhalb 
der letzten 3000 Spams gemeldet haben...

Hmmm, Dejá vu?!?


----------



## Iwakss (15. Dezember 2009)

wer soll des den alles lesen!!
ahhh matschdoc. . .. 
du bist mir schon einer!!


----------



## Magura952 (15. Dezember 2009)

Da bin ich zu faul zu


----------



## Iwakss (15. Dezember 2009)

wer is des nett!!


----------



## sambaente (15. Dezember 2009)

Und wieter spammen?
Spamcrew Höxter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magura952 (15. Dezember 2009)

Ey die haben uns quasi unseren Erfolg genommen...was wir im alten Thread erreicht haben..ey hallo...IHR SEID DOCH SCHITTE ! IHR DIE DAFÜR VERANTWORTLICH SEID


----------



## Iwakss (15. Dezember 2009)

na denn aber richtig!!!


----------



## Iwakss (15. Dezember 2009)

oder des


----------



## Iwakss (15. Dezember 2009)

ODER DES


----------



## Iwakss (15. Dezember 2009)

UND SO WIRDS GEMACHT!!


----------



## Iwakss (15. Dezember 2009)

und noch einer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iwakss (15. Dezember 2009)

und die familienpackung!!


----------



## Iwakss (15. Dezember 2009)

SO UND DAS ES BESSER RUTSCHT


----------



## Iwakss (15. Dezember 2009)

MUHAHAHAHAHAHAH

UND WENN DE DES NETT WILLS


----------



## Iwakss (15. Dezember 2009)

ich werde mich rächen


----------



## Magura952 (15. Dezember 2009)

Alter...wird zeit das du wieder arbeiten musst


----------



## Iwakss (15. Dezember 2009)

spaaaaääähhm


----------



## Iwakss (15. Dezember 2009)

das willst nicht nur du  



Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> Gebt dem Mann neue Beine damit er wieder raus kommt


----------



## MUD´doc (15. Dezember 2009)

Spam?!?


----------



## Iwakss (15. Dezember 2009)

wie immer kein plan!!!


spämalam ding dong
spämaläm ding ding dong
spämä mämämämämämämä ding dong. . .
spämä mämämämämämämä ding dong. . .

uhhhhh uuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh huuuuu huuuuuu. . . .








[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5Ed5Kl2h24"]YouTube- Ramalam Ding Dong![/ame]


----------



## sambaente (16. Dezember 2009)

Echt Langeweile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sambaente (16. Dezember 2009)

Das Lied macht iwie Laune zum Biken


----------



## Iwakss (16. Dezember 2009)

hehe1!


----------



## Iwakss (16. Dezember 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/531406


----------



## sambaente (17. Dezember 2009)

Ohja...Boah das ja Schweinekalt draussen
Da friert man sich die Kronjuwelen ab


----------



## SKAnickel (17. Dezember 2009)

Morgeeeeeeeen 
hatte mir jetzt mal überlegt vielleicht nach Weihnachten mein Radl zu verkaufen und mir nen Freeride-Hardtail, am liebsten das NS Surge zusammen zu basteln. 
Bin mir aber irgendwie noch nicht ganz sicher ob sich das lohnt? Hat hier jemand nen Freeride-Hardtail und kann mir n bisschen was darüber erzählen? Wie es sich beim Freeriden so verhält und wie viel damit möglich ist? 
Ich meine jemand aus dieser Runde hier hatte doch so'n ding zuhause rumstehen oder?


----------



## MUD´doc (17. Dezember 2009)

Hätte gern, SKAnickel. Hätte gern.
Mein Fav und Traum ist immernoch ein Nicolai Argon FR HT mit Pike und Rohloff.
Teuer und lecker.
Das wäre mein Hardtail inclusive Tourenmöglichkeit, Sorglosigkeit und genügend Reserven.
Haste schon in der Galerie die Leudde gefragt, die ein Surge fahren? 
Die sollen garnichtmal so schlecht sein. Hab mir die auch mal angeschaut.

Ach ja, bin mal einen Tag offline und schon verpass ich wieder wat...
GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUM JEBURTSTACH, Maggie. Und schöne Grüße von mein Mädel 

Ey, Sambaente. Denke an die Matrix. It´s all in your head.
Mit den richtigen Sachen angezogen, raus in die Wintersonne


----------



## stuckwave (17. Dezember 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XA4t4LkinzU&NR=1"]YouTube- Ð ÑÑÑÐºÐ¸Ð¼ Ð²ÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ¸Ð³Ñ[/ame]


----------



## sambaente (17. Dezember 2009)

Richtige Sachen?  Meinste son Handwärmer in Waschlappen gepackt und dann unter die Bxershorts?


----------



## MUD´doc (17. Dezember 2009)

Hmmm... es sollte dir eigentlich nur Warm sein und nicht heiß! *grins*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magura952 (17. Dezember 2009)

@SA HARDTAIL ?! Willste nen Bandscheibenvorfall ? Kauf dir ein Fully...Hardtail berreuste...


----------



## MUD´doc (17. Dezember 2009)

He He He
Nur die HARTEN kommen in den Garten


----------



## SKAnickel (17. Dezember 2009)

Meinste Hardtail kommt nich gut???  Ich denke für nen Freeride-Fully fehlt mir die Kohle, aber mit meinem All-Mountain kann man ja auch nicht gerade freeriden. Ich denke nicht das man für ca. 1000 nen guten vollgefederten Freerider bekommt... Von daher dachte ich mir nen freeride-Hardtail wäre vorrübergehend ne gute Alternative bis man sich nen guten vollgefederten Rahmen leisten kann...


----------



## MUD´doc (17. Dezember 2009)

Geht alles


----------



## SKAnickel (17. Dezember 2009)

Okay ich denke das Video ist echt überzeugend  Wie der da runter schreddert geht ja schon echt ab...


----------



## stuckwave (17. Dezember 2009)

Ob´s gut für deinen Körper ist, ist ne andere Frage.

Ich würd an deiner Stelle deins vertickern und für 1ooo,- bekommste auch was aus dem bikemarkt, sicher net neu & sicher auch net mit den allerbesten parts, aber besser wie nen neues ht.

Meine bescheidene Meinung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iwakss (17. Dezember 2009)

schaut euch ma den helm an . . .
des is melone die kranke sau


----------



## stuckwave (18. Dezember 2009)

LoL


----------



## Deleted 25931 (18. Dezember 2009)

und nein. dauerhaft ist das nicht gut für die knochen!
 glaube mir


----------



## RnR Dude (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte auch mal überlegt, mir ein Freerede/All Mountain Hardtail aufzubauen. Habe mir dann aber doch ein Radon Stage gekauft. Ist doch etwas komfortabler als ein HT. 
Als Rahmen für das HT hatte ich einen Duncon Amstaff im Auge. Der soll von der Geometrie her auch für längere Touren gut geeignet sein.

Hier baut sich jemand ein Freeride Hardtail auf. Wenn dir das weiter hilft.
Ansonsten gibts hier im Forum noch einige Themen zu dem Thema.
Fährt dabomb nicht ein Hardtail?


----------



## Magura952 (18. Dezember 2009)

Also aus Verzweiflung irgendwas kaufen ist blödsinn...da hat stucki recht...vertick dann deins..spar noch etwas und kauf dir was gebrauchtes...erst den rahmen und dann langsaam aufbaun...das Hardtail ist und bleibt doof...mitm Fully haste mehr Spass


----------



## sambaente (18. Dezember 2009)

Uih der im Video balllert echt gut
Aber voll der Spinner ohne Protektoren^^


----------



## Deleted 25931 (18. Dezember 2009)

Magura952 schrieb:


> Also aus Verzweiflung irgendwas kaufen ist blödsinn...da hat stucki recht...vertick dann deins..spar noch etwas und kauf dir was gebrauchtes...erst den rahmen und dann langsaam aufbaun...das Hardtail ist und bleibt doof...mitm Fully haste mehr Spass



falsch!


----------



## SKAnickel (18. Dezember 2009)

@RnR Dude: Fahre auch ein Radon Stage 

Naja werde mal sehen was ich mache, denke aber im nachhinein auch dass das nich so lustig sein könnte von nem Fully jetzt wieder auf ein Hardtail umzusteigen. War ja auch vorerst nur ne Überlegung...
Gucken was der 18. Geburtstag nächstes Jahr bringt und dann Fully mit mehr Reserven, wird wohl das beste sein 
Aber wenn dann gleich Komplettrad, so lange halt ichs dann nicht ohne Rad aus


----------



## sambaente (19. Dezember 2009)

So ists richtig


----------



## RnR Dude (19. Dezember 2009)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> ...
> Ey, Sambaente. Denke an die Matrix. It´s all in your head.
> Mit den richtigen Sachen angezogen, raus in die Wintersonne



Stimmt. Mit den richtigen Klamotten sind auch minus 12/13 Grad kein Problem.  Allerdings war der heiße Tee ruckzuck kalt und die Flasche zugefroren...
Und ich war nicht mal der einzige Irre, der sich bei diesem Wetter mit dem Bike raustraut. Hab noch andere, frische Mountainbike-Spuren gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuckwave (20. Dezember 2009)

So ne ********, hatte ich beobachtet, hat keiner drauf geboten, hätte ich für 1  haben können, könnte durchdrehn.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330386516901&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## sambaente (20. Dezember 2009)

Ahhh Schade!  Wäre echt sau geil gewesen fürn Euro


----------



## Leatherface 3 (20. Dezember 2009)

stuckwave schrieb:


> So ne ********, hatte ich beobachtet, hat keiner drauf geboten, hÃ¤tte ich fÃ¼r 1 â¬ haben kÃ¶nnen, kÃ¶nnte durchdrehn.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330386516901&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



er hat es vorzeitig beendet, deswegen keine gebote und preis 1â¬


----------



## stuckwave (20. Dezember 2009)

ahso, dann is alles wieder gut


----------



## Magura952 (20. Dezember 2009)

@SA...   Schau dir mal die Komplettbikes von YT INDUSTRIES an  GUT und GÜNSTIG


----------



## sambaente (20. Dezember 2009)

Ja weiß ich. Wollte mir auch erst so eins holen aber dann doch das Glory^^


----------



## hans0r (20. Dezember 2009)

oh man leute...

ich freue mich jedes we aufs neue wieder die ganzen beiträge durchlesen zu können die ihr die woche über gepostet habt, da ich ja nur am we on sein kann.
Bin jedesmal begeistert von euern geistigen ergüssen, aber diesesmal habt ihr echt alles übertroffen 

... weiter so 

@basti: ...habe jetzt urlaub, der russlandfeldzug muss also warten^^


----------



## Deleted 25931 (21. Dezember 2009)

du hans wurst du.


----------



## stuckwave (21. Dezember 2009)

Rußland hat so ein Glück !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magura952 (21. Dezember 2009)

Wer will dahin ?! da isses noch kälter als hier... 
Invasioniert lieber Spanien und Frankreich


----------



## sambaente (21. Dezember 2009)

Neee gleich nach Afrika.
Jetzt is hier wieder diese Matscheschnee******* auffe Straßen  Voll Kacke eyy

Hauptsache is Silvester trocken.


----------



## Magura952 (21. Dezember 2009)

AFRIKA !!! AIDSLAND NR1...seid ihr alle breit ?!


----------



## sambaente (21. Dezember 2009)

Klaarr  Ach Aids  meinste ich will so eine bumsen?


----------



## Magura952 (21. Dezember 2009)

Alter....da will ich nichtmal tot übern zaun hängen ey.-...


----------



## stuckwave (22. Dezember 2009)

*Geiles Teil !!!​*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iwakss (22. Dezember 2009)

Weihnachtsrätsel
Es waren einmal ein perfekter  Mann und eine perfekte Frau. Sie begegneten sich, und da ihre Beziehung perfekt  war, heirateten sie. Die Hochzeit war einfach perfekt. Und ihr Leben zusammen  war selbstverständlich ebenso perfekt. An einem verschneiten, stürmischen  Weihnachtsabend fuhr dieses perfekte Paar eine kurvenreiche Strasse entlang, als  sie am Straßenrand jemanden bemerkten, der offenbar eine Panne hatte. Da sie das  perfekte Paar waren, hielten sie an, um zu helfen. Es war der Weihnachtsmann mit  einem riesigen Sack voller Geschenke. Da sie die vielen Kinder am  Weihnachtsabend nicht enttäuschen wollten, lud das perfekte Paar den  Weihnachtsmann mitsamt seiner Geschenke in ihr Auto. Und bald waren sie daran,  die Geschenke zu verteilen. Unglücklicherweise verschlechterten sich die  (ohnehin schon
schwierigen) Straßenbedingungen immer mehr, und schließlich  hatten sie einen Unfall. Nur einer der drei überlebte. Wer war es?

Erst überlegen und dann nach unten  scrollen!






















 
Es war die perfekte Frau.
Sie war die einzige, die überhaupt  existiert hatte. Jeder weiß, dass es keinen Weihnachtsmann gibt, und erst recht  keinen perfekten Mann. Für Frauen endet die E-Mail hier. Männer bitte weiter  lesen (nach unten scrollen).
























Wenn es also keinen Weihnachtsmann und keinen perfekten Mann gibt, muss  die perfekte Frau am Steuer gesessen haben. Das erklärt, warum es einen Unfall  gegeben hat. Wenn Sie übrigens eine Frau sind und dies lesen (obwohl sie oben  schon aufhören sollten weiter zu lesen), wird dadurch noch etwas bewiesen:  Frauen tun nie das, was man ihnen sagt.

 Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Magura952 (22. Dezember 2009)

@Stucki...und dazu Verhältnissmäßig Preiswert !!!


----------



## sambaente (22. Dezember 2009)

Der is gut!   
Wuuh übermorgen kommt das Christkind^^  *freu*


----------



## Leatherface 3 (22. Dezember 2009)

und warum bist du dir so sicher das du was bekommst...hab so einige schlimme sachen mitbekommen  
und morgen wirst du auch nicht brav sein  achja, wirst etwas auf mcih warten müssen, hab erst um 12:50 schluss, aber vielleicht meld ich mich ne stunde vorher ab, mal sehn

also schlag dir das mal ganz schnell wieder ausn kopp^^


----------



## Magura952 (22. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir gibts eh nur Kohle ^^


----------



## Deleted 25931 (23. Dezember 2009)

das klingt jetzt aber sehr lieblos...was bekommen deine eltern von dir? auch geld? 

ich habe mir nen 10er pack weisse schlüpper ausm aldi gewünscht......


----------



## stuckwave (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich 5 Unterhemden & 3 paar Socken !


----------



## sambaente (23. Dezember 2009)

Ha ich hab mir viel mehr gewünscht

Klar Christkind bringt mir alles. Is ja schon alles hier


----------



## sambaente (24. Dezember 2009)

_./'\._Â¸Â¸.â¢Â¤**Â¤â¢.Â¸.â¢Â¤**Â¤â¢..
*â¢. .â¢* * FrÃ¶hliche Weihnachten!*
/.â¢*â¢.\Â¸..â¢Â¤**Â¤â¢.,.â¢Â¤**Â¤â¢.


----------



## Iwakss (24. Dezember 2009)

wünsche euch allen ein frohes fest!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuckwave (25. Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir ein frohes Fest für alle hier ! (geb ne Runde!)


----------



## sambaente (25. Dezember 2009)

Ne Runde Eierpunch im Elchbecher?  Au ja


----------



## stuckwave (25. Dezember 2009)

Hab hier vorgestern nen Eierpunsch fertig gemacht, der war geil.
Schön in meinem Capu BECHER, war nen 3/4 Liter *gg*


----------



## Magura952 (25. Dezember 2009)

Jo frohe Weihnachten...Ich wollte nur Kohle haben...schenken doch eh nur das Falsche...mit Kohle können se nix falsch machen...umgekehrt mach ich mir schon gedanken was ich schneke..so isses nicht ^^

Morgen letzte Tag..dann kann ich endlich die Kohle ausgeben


----------



## sambaente (26. Dezember 2009)

Jaaa Kohle wieder ausgeben   Bin gestern vonner X-Mas Party mit fast mehr Geld wiedergekommen als ich hingegangen bin, weil ich immer den Pfand vonn andern abgesahnt habe
Flaschensammler


----------



## stuckwave (27. Dezember 2009)

LOL, hab nen shop gefunden, da gibts noch ne nagelneue 888 RC2 2007 für knapp 1.ooo 

http://www.banditbike.ch/catalog/index.php?cPath=50_310&osCsid=57


----------



## sambaente (27. Dezember 2009)

Das hat was


----------



## Magura952 (27. Dezember 2009)

JAMMI  wenn se die noch in 1-2 monaten da haben...GEKAUFT  
Schicke 888RC2X WC aus 2007 ist was schickes ^^
würd ich auch nehmen....ansonsten nehme ich die 2010 888 Evo titanium ^^ 
und hoffe das die wieder was taugen


----------



## Magura952 (27. Dezember 2009)

@kanickel  besseres komplettbike für wenig Geld ist im Moment nicht  zu kriegen...

http://www.yt-industries.com/produk...duct]=145&xshop[category]=14&cHash=1d0a28a22e


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKAnickel (28. Dezember 2009)

Jo das ist natürlich echt geil! Boah bekomm ich da bock  Aber lang ists ja nichtmehr hin zum Geburtstag, das halt ich noch durch


----------



## Iwakss (28. Dezember 2009)

jo so is des! yt is der hammer schlechthin von wegen preis leistung


----------



## sambaente (28. Dezember 2009)

Die sind wirklich Hammer von YT


----------



## MUD´doc (30. Dezember 2009)

Hi Ho
Hoffe, ihr habt die Feiertage soweit gut überstanden.
Bin schon wieder am Basteln und hab mir ein GT-Hardtail für den Winter in der Bucht geschossen.
Bilder folgen, da ich noch ein wenig verändern möchte.
Eine Veränderung seht ihr hier. Verticke mein NC-17 DH-Pro Rizer-Lenker:
für 10 Flaschen lecker Rheder Weizenbier gehört er euch!
3 mal an- und abmontiert. Laufleistung gerade mal 50 km, keine Stürze oder Dellen.
Leider Montagespuren, da der Lack nicht gerade der Härteste unter de Sonne ist.



Sacht Bescheid, wenn´s interessiert.


----------



## sambaente (30. Dezember 2009)

Mhm Ja Feiertage waren gut^^

Weizenbier?  Davon wird man doch nur dick


----------



## sambaente (31. Dezember 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuckwave (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche Euch,
1 erfolgreiches neues Jahr,
12 gesunde Monate, 
52 schöne Wochen, 
365 tolle Tage, 
8760 angenehme Stunden und
525.600 glückliche Minuten. 
Happy New Year! 


.´¸.*´¨) ¸.*¨) ¸.´¸.*´¨)
(¸.´ (¸.` * ¸.´¸.*´¨) ¸.*¨)
........|___|... ........|___|...
........|000|... ........|000|...
........|000|... ........|000|...
........|000|... ........|000|...
........|000|... ........|000|...
.........\00/.... .........\00/....
..........\0/................\0/.....
...........||..............||......
...........||..............||........
...........||..................||......
........._||_............._||_....
.¸.*¨)¸.*¨)
(¸.´..¸.´¸.*´) ¸.*¨) ¸.´¸.*´)
(¸.´ (¸.` * ¸.´¸.*´¨)

(¯`´¯)(¯`´¯)
_`.¸(¯`´¯)¸.´Frohes neues Jahr !!

___ `. ¸.´


----------



## sambaente (1. Januar 2010)

Frohes Neues Jahr!


----------



## stuckwave (1. Januar 2010)

*Man sollte erst aufhören sich den A.r.s.c.h abzuwischen, wenn er sauber ist !*


----------



## Iwakss (1. Januar 2010)

frohes neues ihr nasen


----------



## Magura952 (1. Januar 2010)

Frohes neues an alle...
mögen alle heile durchs neue Jahr kommen..


----------



## MUD´doc (1. Januar 2010)

Wünsch euch auch Hals- und Gabelbruch fürs neue Jahr 

Was heißt hier: da wird man dick von? 
Gibt nicht leckers als Braugesöff als ein zünftiges Weizenbier 

Damit auch mal ein paar Bilder von unseren Bikes hier auftauchen.
Hier meine neues Winterbike: ´nen GT-Outpost ausser Bucht. 
Perfekt für´n Winter: Starrgabel, Hardtail, LX-Ausstattung, Nobbys mit 2bar Druck.
Nur noch die Spikereifen fehlen. Hab für das Bike grad mal so viel ausgegeben, 
wie meine Sattelstütze fürs HT-Canyon kostet. So kann ich locker auch bei Minusgraden
losfahren.


----------



## stuckwave (1. Januar 2010)

schick !


----------



## stuckwave (1. Januar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKLB8ah0v3Y&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- No Tubes - Path of Death[/ame]

http://www.r2-bike.de/webshop/Notubes:_:36.html


----------



## Deleted 25931 (2. Januar 2010)

das ist fÃ¼r leute die auch hobbymÃ¤Ãig ihre ketten entfetten...... 

habe im wald noch keine 19 nÃ¤gelpflanzen im wald stehen sehen. wechsel dann lieber nen schlauch. kostet 5â¬ und nen paar minuten zeit.


----------



## stuckwave (2. Januar 2010)

warte mal ab, bis du durch das erste Nagelbrett fährst !








...und wenn ich´s selbst verstecken muß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 25931 (2. Januar 2010)

du xxl-flatbar-, sockenhochzieher-,vorneminionhintenhighroller-, sattelstützeimcrosscountrymodushabenweilthomsondraufstehtnoob.


----------



## Leatherface 3 (3. Januar 2010)

hey leute?

bald wirds ernst ! ;D

flatline,sunday, glory,... was taugt?


----------



## Deleted 25931 (3. Januar 2010)

das hier ist der specialized-club. du weisst also was du zu kaufen hast


----------



## Leatherface 3 (3. Januar 2010)

neee eher nicht ;D


----------



## sambaente (3. Januar 2010)

Ach Daniel spar erstmal noch  Oder streckt Vattern wat vor?:d

Wäre aber fürs Glory


----------



## Leatherface 3 (3. Januar 2010)

keine ahnung, denke ja eher nicht, aber hab ja meine geldquelle ! und das müssen nicht immer die eltern sein, timo 

glory ist sackschwer ;D


----------



## sambaente (3. Januar 2010)

du ist auch sackschwer:


Ja dein scheiß BA****


----------



## Leatherface 3 (3. Januar 2010)

hööhöö glaubste wieder seist lustig? ;D

ich geh nächste woche erstmal blut und samen spenden ^^ vielleicht kann ja wer meine pampe gebrauchen


----------



## Iwakss (3. Januar 2010)

specialized-club ja wenn de meinst. . . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sambaente (3. Januar 2010)

Echt gibs Kohle fürs Blutspenden?  Würd ich eh nie machen  bei nur so einer Miniampullen binnich m abkratzen  Hab nur 1 Liter Blut glaube

Samenspenden? Gibs da auch Kohlen?


----------



## Leatherface 3 (3. Januar 2010)

ist aber alles ab 18 kinnas, also wachst erstmal


----------



## stuckwave (4. Januar 2010)

Leatherface 3 schrieb:


> ist aber alles ab 18 kinnas, also wachst erstmal



Gibt ja hier nur einen den du damit ansprichst *gg*


----------



## sambaente (4. Januar 2010)

Haha Daniel glaubste wieder lustig zu dein? 

Ich weiß, dass das ab 18 ist


----------



## stuckwave (4. Januar 2010)

http://offer.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=120495392307

nen Schnäppchen !!!


----------



## sambaente (5. Januar 2010)

Echt?

Hab davon keene Ahnnung  Brauch man sowas überhaupt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leatherface 3 (6. Januar 2010)

wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach mal die fresse halten!!...Den satz haste bestimmt schon ein paar mal gehört oder?

joa echt recht günstig, trotzdem hätt ich lieber 400e cash in der tasche, als nen iphone in der hose^^


----------



## Iwakss (6. Januar 2010)

iPhone 3GS 32GB Schwarz ORIGINAL Verpackung NEU!!! 
Erfolgreiches Gebot: EUR 451,00


----------



## sambaente (6. Januar 2010)

Ne Daniel zum ersten Mal gehört

Trotzdem brauch ich sowas nicht


----------



## Leatherface 3 (6. Januar 2010)

du bist doch immer der erste, der nach dem ding griffelt und sich das angelspiel in den kopf haut


----------



## stuckwave (7. Januar 2010)

Hatt immernoch keiner gerafft Andi *gg*


----------



## Iwakss (7. Januar 2010)

16 müßte man noch mal sein


----------



## MUD´doc (7. Januar 2010)

Ist aber gut gemacht worden, Stuckwave.
hihihi ...Verpackung...


----------



## Leatherface 3 (7. Januar 2010)

der wird das geld aber nicht bekommen...mein onkel hat das auch getestet, gab stress mit egay


----------



## RnR Dude (7. Januar 2010)

Haha, so viel Geld für ein bissel bedruckten Karton. Mit Schei** macht man Geld.
Gabs vor vielen Jahren auch schon mit Verpackungen von Grafikkarten. Dumme Leute sterben eben nie aus. ;-)

Irgendein Boulevard-Magazin der Privaten hat mal im Auftrag eines Zuschauers, der sowas ersteigert hat und sich betrogen fühlte, so einen Verkäufer versucht zur Rede zu stellen. Was dabei raus kam, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (7. Januar 2010)

erst hängen und dann erschießen und ertränken solche menschen........................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iwakss (7. Januar 2010)

Leatherface 3 schrieb:


> der wird das geld aber nicht bekommen...mein onkel hat das auch getestet, gab stress mit egay




alter verwalter sowat gibbet uch für gay s  
was du allet kennst


----------



## stuckwave (7. Januar 2010)

http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Dau


----------



## Iwakss (7. Januar 2010)

übel!!


----------



## MUD´doc (8. Januar 2010)

Mal wieder unterwegs heut.
Spontan nach der Wohnungsputzerei das Bike rausgeholt...



Unser aller "Zauberbaum"




Die Geheimwaffe gegen Trails...
Ich frage mich, warum dieses Teil schon seid Monaten an der Stelle im Wald steht?! 
Ist doch eigentlich schon ein Oldtimer oder nicht?!
Hmm...

Hey RnRDude
Warst du heute auch unterwegs? Habe meine Waldläuferqualitäten ausgegraben und
Spuren von NobbyNics im Schnee auf dem Radweg in Richtung Dorfe B. (das andere)
gelesen... war bei der Schneemasse auch nicht schwer


----------



## Leatherface 3 (8. Januar 2010)

zerleg das ding doch, springen sicher paar euro bei rum =)


----------



## Iwakss (8. Januar 2010)

wie zerlegen???
bike oder walze


----------



## MUD´doc (8. Januar 2010)

Ich würd deine Aussage vorsichtig genießen, Iwakss 
Wenn ich mein Bike zerlege, dann bleibt nur dieses "HAMM"-Teil übrig...
...und dann wirds *huahuahua* geeeffffffääääääääährliiiiiiichhhhhh


----------



## Deleted 25931 (8. Januar 2010)

Moin,

benötigt noch wer neue Reifen für die kommende Saison? 

Könnte INTENSE Reifen für 27 Stk. bekommen. Ab 12 Stk. 25. Könnten ja ne Sammelbestellung machen.

Bei Interesse mal melden.

gruß


----------



## RnR Dude (8. Januar 2010)

@ Iwakss
Egay gibts. Frag mal Google. 

@ Muddoc
Aber meinst du, du bekommst mit der Walze nen H-Kennzeichen? 

Ja, war gestern auch unterwegs. Kann also gut sein, daß du meine Spuren gesehen hast. War auch in der Nähe vom Zauberbaum und der Walze unterwegs.
Sag nächtes mal Bescheid, dann fahren wir zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sambaente (8. Januar 2010)

Noch mal 16 sein?  Nur noch 5 Tage   13.1. binnich auch 17 so.

Haha Oldtimer-Walze


----------



## Iwakss (8. Januar 2010)

küken


----------



## Deleted 25931 (8. Januar 2010)

frischfleisch, milchbrötchen etc. ............


----------



## Iwakss (8. Januar 2010)




----------



## stuckwave (9. Januar 2010)

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...mage_result&resnum=2&ct=image&ved=0CBEQ9QEwAQ

abgefahrene sachen bei


----------



## sambaente (9. Januar 2010)

Macht euch nur lustig!
Kann doch auch cnihts dafür dasMa und pa so spät ne^^

Hat voll nicht so viel geschneit wie se immer gesagt haben. Voll dumm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leatherface 3 (9. Januar 2010)

hahaha macht euch nicht über ihn lustig, zählt das was er in der birna hat...gut 62 cm umfang nur *******, aber egal, er hat die größte birne ^^ hahaha ohh man ich kann nicht mehr ;D;D;D "fettkopp XXL" ;D;D


----------



## sambaente (9. Januar 2010)

Jaja messen wa deine noma nach

Ich wette du hast mehr als 56..  Schmalkopp alter. Nix drinne. Noch nichtmal Schei***


----------



## Leatherface 3 (9. Januar 2010)

nein man 56cm reine weisheit  !!!


----------



## sambaente (10. Januar 2010)

Soso..

Sagt mal taugen die Spikes eigentlich etwas? Schwalbe Ice Spiker   oder wie se heißen.


----------



## RnR Dude (11. Januar 2010)

Taugen sicherlich auf Eis und festem Schnee etwas. Im losen Schnee sind normale Reifen mit wenig Luftdruck besser.

Oder aber du legst dir sowas zu ;-)






Ktrakcycle


----------



## Leatherface 3 (11. Januar 2010)

hahah wird eh nicht funzen, aber hat irgendwie was ^^


----------



## Deleted 25931 (11. Januar 2010)

meine fresse..habt ihr kein chat-programm?????


----------



## Iwakss (11. Januar 2010)

hehe
fast wie bei de spam crew


----------



## stuckwave (11. Januar 2010)

Wenn man gegen den Wind pubst, kommt´s zurück.


----------



## Iwakss (11. Januar 2010)

und stinkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuckwave (12. Januar 2010)

Wenn auf nem Blatt Papier nix steht, is es leer !


----------



## Deleted 25931 (12. Januar 2010)

Wenn der Architekt nix weiss, malt er ´nen Kreis.


----------



## sambaente (12. Januar 2010)

Ey mal ehrlich, n bisschen langeweile habt ihr schon oder??


----------



## stuckwave (12. Januar 2010)

Wenn der Schnee bereits geschnitten ist, was ist dann der Regen ?


----------



## Deleted 25931 (12. Januar 2010)

Du bist Buddhist,


----------



## stuckwave (12. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich keinen Hunger mehr hab bin ich satt, wenn ich genug getrunken hab bin ich voll.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (12. Januar 2010)

*John Maynard*​ John Maynard!
"Wer ist John Maynard?"
"John Maynard war unser Steuermann,
aushielt er, bis er das Ufer gewann,
er hat uns gerettet, er trägt die Kron',
er starb für uns, unsre Liebe sein Lohn.
John Maynard." ​ Die "Schwalbe" fliegt über den Erie-See,
Gischt schäumt um den Bug wie Flocken von Schnee;
von Detroit fliegt sie nach Buffalo -
die Herzen aber sind frei und froh,
und die Passagiere mit Kindern und Fraun
im Dämmerlicht schon das Ufer schaun,
und plaudernd an John Maynard heran
tritt alles: "Wie weit noch, Steuermann?"
Der schaut nach vorn und schaut in die Rund:
"Noch dreißig Minuten ... Halbe Stund." 
Alle Herzen sind froh, alle Herzen sind frei -
da klingt's aus dem Schiffsraum her wie Schrei,
"Feuer!" war es, was da klang,
ein Qualm aus Kajüt und Luke drang,
ein Qualm, dann Flammen lichterloh,
und noch zwanzig Minuten bis Buffalo. 
Und die Passagiere, bunt gemengt,
am Bugspriet stehn sie zusammengedrängt,
am Bugspriet vorn ist noch Luft und Licht,
am Steuer aber lagert sich´s dicht,
und ein Jammern wird laut: "Wo sind wir? wo?"
Und noch fünfzehn Minuten bis Buffalo. - 
Der Zugwind wächst, doch die Qualmwolke steht,
der Kapitän nach dem Steuer späht,
er sieht nicht mehr seinen Steuermann,
aber durchs Sprachrohr fragt er an:
"Noch da, John Maynard?"
"Ja,Herr. Ich bin."

"Auf den Strand! In die Brandung!"
"Ich halte drauf hin."
Und das Schiffsvolk jubelt: "Halt aus! Hallo!"
Und noch zehn Minuten bis Buffalo. - -
"Noch da, John Maynard?" Und Antwort schallt's
mit ersterbender Stimme: "Ja, Herr, ich halt's!"
Und in die Brandung, was Klippe, was Stein,
jagt er die "Schwalbe" mitten hinein.
Soll Rettung kommen, so kommt sie nur so.
Rettung: der Strand von Buffalo!

Das Schiff geborsten. Das Feuer verschwelt.
Gerettet alle. Nur _einer_ fehlt!
Alle Glocken gehn; ihre Töne schwell'n
himmelan aus Kirchen und Kapell'n,
ein Klingen und Läuten, sonst schweigt die Stadt,
_ein_ Dienst nur, den sie heute hat:
Zehntausend folgen oder mehr,
und kein Aug' im Zuge, das tränenleer. 
Sie lassen den Sarg in Blumen hinab,
mit Blumen schließen sie das Grab,
und mit goldner Schrift in den Marmorstein
schreibt die Stadt ihren Dankspruch ein:
"Hier ruht John Maynard! In Qualm und Brand
hielt er das Steuer fest in der Hand,
er hat uns gerettet, er trägt die Kron,
er starb für uns, unsre Liebe sein Lohn.
John Maynard."


----------



## MUD´doc (12. Januar 2010)

...
_Wenn ein Fluss kein Wasser führt, 
muss einer, der rüber will, 
nicht schwimmen
und wo die Erde niemals bebt, 
baut man gerne mal ein Haus aus Stein._
...

Ey Leudde
*Holt euch endlich mal ein Winterbike.
Ihr geht mir hier alle noch zugrunde!!!*


Yo RnRDude, hab Schäfer schon angehauen. 
Dat wird noch was.


----------



## Iwakss (13. Januar 2010)

nu ma was mit stil

*Die Made*

  Hinter eines Baumes Rinde
wohnt die Made mit dem Kinde.

 Sie ist Witwe, denn der Gatte,
den sie hatte, fiel vom Blatte.
Diente so auf diese Weise
einer Ameise als Speise.

 Eines Morgens sprach die Made:
"Liebes Kind, ich sehe grade,
drüben gibt es frischen Kohl,
den ich hol. So leb denn wohl! 

 Halt, noch eins! Denk, was geschah,
geh nicht aus, denk an Papa!"

 Also sprach sie und entwich. -
Made junior aber schlich hinterdrein;
doch das war schlecht!
Denn schon kam ein bunter Specht
und verschlang die kleine fade
Made ohne Gnade. Schade!

 Hinter eines Baumes Rinde
ruft die Made nach dem Kinde ....

the godfather of dichten

*HEINZ ERHARD *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sambaente (13. Januar 2010)

Ich bin klein 
mein Herz ist rein
soll niemand drin wohnen
als ich allein


So jetzt genug der juten alten Poesie?


----------



## Deleted 25931 (13. Januar 2010)

Warum liegt hier Stroh?


----------



## Iwakss (13. Januar 2010)

zu stroh die kuh

*Die Kuh*

  Auf der saftiggrünen Wiese
weidet ausgerechnet diese
eine Kuh, eine Kuh.

 Ach, ihr Herz ist voller Sehnen,
und im Auge schimmern Tränen
ab und zu, ab und zu.  

 Was ihr schmeckte, wiederkaut se
mit der Schnauze, dann verdaut se
und macht Muh, und macht Muh.

 Träumend und das Maul bewegend
schaut sie dämlich in die Gegend
grad wie du, grad wie du.


----------



## Leatherface 3 (13. Januar 2010)

Makkerfried schrieb:


> Warum liegt hier Stroh?



mhh, warum hast du ne maske auf?


----------



## Magura952 (13. Januar 2010)

Ich bemerke ich hab in keinster Weise was verpasst..schönen Dank...da nehme ich mir 10 Minuten und lese mir sHice auch noch durch 
Euch haben se doch auf Neujahr doch allesamt echt deevolutioniert


----------



## RnR Dude (13. Januar 2010)

Alles klar, M'doc!



Der Wolf, das Lamm, auf der grünen Wiese...
HURZ!
Und das Lamm schrie
HURZ!
Der Wolf, das Lamm, ein Lurch lugt hervor!

HURZ!
Und das Lamm schrie
HURZ!

Der Habicht sieht die Gegenwart!
Kampf!

HURZ!
Und das Lamm schrie
HURZ!

Der Wolf, das Lamm, auf der grünen Wiese!
HURZ!
Und das Lamm schrie
HURZ!

Der Wolf - der Wolf
der Lurch - der Lurch
der Habicht - der Habicht
und das Lamm - und das Lamm
Der Wolf - der Wolf
der Lurch - der Lurch
der Habicht - der Habicht
und das Lamm - und das Lamm schrie
HURZ!
Und das Lamm schrie
HURZ!
Und der Wolf und der Lurch und der Habicht und das Lamm schrie
HURZ!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuckwave (14. Januar 2010)

Hape K - das soooooooooooooooooooo geil !!!


----------



## stuckwave (14. Januar 2010)

*Eine meiner dreisten Katzen​*


----------



## sambaente (14. Januar 2010)

Haha  ach man die chillt doch auch nur

Hehe Daniel


----------



## Leatherface 3 (14. Januar 2010)

ja man nen schon scheiligen ;D


----------



## sambaente (15. Januar 2010)

Ja machen wir heute abend auch  Stoßen wa auf das hoffentlich baldige Bike an


----------



## Magura952 (15. Januar 2010)

Zu den Kisten: Glory schwer...aber guter Hinterbau, Ironhorse..sollteste fahren können ^^ der Hinterbau schaut nicht so aus als ob er Fehler verzeit ^^

Bin auch der Meinung mitm Speci kannste nix falsch machen ;D
oder ein Rocky Mountain Flatline ^^


----------



## sambaente (16. Januar 2010)

Er is grade an einem Santa Cruz VP Free dran

Aber son Demo8 oder so gefält ihm nicht so gut vonner Optik her


----------



## Leatherface 3 (16. Januar 2010)

demo kommt nir nicht untern arsch ;D;D SCHROOOTTT ^^
wird höchstfahrscheinlich nen Santa Cruz VP Free, das erste bike welches mir gefallen hat ( letztes jahr somer) und jetzt wirds wahrscheinlich eins^^


----------



## stuckwave (16. Januar 2010)

*Geschaft**, weiteres in meiner Gallery*


----------



## hans0r (16. Januar 2010)

uhh nice. Gefällt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sambaente (16. Januar 2010)

ich finds voll hässlich irgendwie^^


----------



## Deleted 25931 (16. Januar 2010)

...sagte der noob mit demkatalog-fahrrad.......


----------



## Magura952 (16. Januar 2010)

@Makker WORD ! 

@Stucki Sieht etwas zu "clean" aus...decals drauf...hätte die Felgen wirklich in Schwarz genommen...als Kontrast...aber das ist ja Geschmackssache  Ist aber fein geworden


----------



## Magura952 (16. Januar 2010)

Sagen die die sich keine Demo leisten können


----------



## Leatherface 3 (17. Januar 2010)

...sagt der, der alles in den Ar** geschoben bekommt


----------



## RnR Dude (17. Januar 2010)

Schick! Ich mag das cleane. Das Grau hat was vom Primerlook, wie ihn Hotrods haben. ;-)
...sagt der mit dem Versenderbike.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (17. Januar 2010)

sssssssssssssss
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/5/9/3/1/_/large/TheOneLegionCarbon.jpg


----------



## Deleted 25931 (17. Januar 2010)

sssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Deleted 25931 (17. Januar 2010)

in natura siehts wirklich sehr gut..das oben gewählte foto ist allerdings nicht so der brüller..perspektive etc. ....

habe mir auch was gegönnt..mal angeben mit





[/quote]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magura952 (17. Januar 2010)

@Leather Schwarzarbeit ist nun mal lukrativer


----------



## stuckwave (17. Januar 2010)

ist er so, wie du ihn dir vorgestellt hast ?


----------



## sambaente (17. Januar 2010)

Haha

Will mir gar kein Demo leisten


----------



## Leatherface 3 (17. Januar 2010)

Magura952 schrieb:


> @Leather Schwarzarbeit ist nun mal lukrativer



lass doch mal die schwarzen aus dem spiel -.- hööhöö. oke der war schlecht

sooo bald gehts ab ^^ müssen dann unbedingt mal ne runde drehn ;D


----------



## sambaente (17. Januar 2010)

Ne Leather.
Ich fand den gut.

Ja sicher....Und dann zerlegst den Gerät beier Bahnunterführung anne Treppen


----------



## Leatherface 3 (18. Januar 2010)

"den Gerät" haben dir die Passalacken schon ins hirngeschissen? 

haha kann schon sein ^^ ich fang erstmal langsam an ;D;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuckwave (19. Januar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86p62pKVtO4"]YouTube- A Normal Day[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qO1tydZke-o&feature=related"]YouTube- A Normal Day 2[/ame]


----------



## Iwakss (19. Januar 2010)

passalacken   watt hioer abgeht zu geil!!!!


----------



## Iwakss (19. Januar 2010)

mein neues bike!! 

http://qu-ax.com/de/produkte/fun/Ultimate-Wheel


----------



## sambaente (19. Januar 2010)

Boah Daniel du Pasalackenfratze
Das hat Spastpernheite ma gesagt


Haha Video is jutt


----------



## Magura952 (19. Januar 2010)

Kaum sind die Kinder hier..sinkt das Niveau auf ein Rekordtief


----------



## sambaente (19. Januar 2010)

Kinder?

Ich, Milchbrötchen, wurde vor genau 6 Tagen 17!

Aber Leatherface is ja schon 18


----------



## stuckwave (19. Januar 2010)

Boah, seit ihr beiden "Fuzzis" euch hier rumtreibt, muß man nurnoch euren scheiss lesen, wie ihr euch gegenseitig anmacht.
Könnt ihr eure verbalen Attacken nicht per pm, icq oder über das scheiss Telefon erledigen.
Oder ihr macht es wie im Film Fight Club, trefft euch 1 x die Woche, poliert euch gegenseitig die Fresse und verschont uns mit eurem Kinderscheiss.



























*DANKE !!!*


----------



## RnR Dude (20. Januar 2010)

Wir unterhalten uns hier über vollgefederte Bikes und machen mit denen die heimischen Wälder unsicher und russische Soldaten prügelten im Hindukusch mit stinknormalen Bikes die Berge runter. 
Wen es interessiert, schaut hier.


----------



## stuckwave (20. Januar 2010)

Sehr cool,

schaut ma hier







Der hat doch nen kleineres HR, Bigi vorreiter 

und wenn wir schon in Nostalgie verfallen

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4400


----------



## stuckwave (20. Januar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErMWX--UJZ4"]YouTube- I'm Yours(ukulele)[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leatherface 3 (20. Januar 2010)

stuckwave schrieb:


> Boah, seit ihr beiden "Fuzzis" euch hier rumtreibt, muß man nurnoch euren scheiss lesen, wie ihr euch gegenseitig anmacht.
> Könnt ihr eure verbalen Attacken nicht per pm, icq oder über das scheiss Telefon erledigen.
> Oder ihr macht es wie im Film Fight Club, trefft euch 1 x die Woche, poliert euch gegenseitig die Fresse und verschont uns mit eurem Kinderscheiss.
> 
> *DANKE !!!*




ehmmmm NÖ!
aber wenn du willst können wir uns mal treffen !


----------



## MUD´doc (21. Januar 2010)

Okay, Kinners... ´nu fluppt euch alle runter! 
Ich hab ein Bikespezifisches-Luxusproblem 
Geil, wa? Wenn alle Probleme so wären...

Ich bräuchte für mein All-Mountain neue Pedale. So... Aber welche?
Zur Auswahl stehen:
_# Atomlab Pimp Pedale (Precision/Needle Bearings)
# NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro (Präzisionslager)
# Nox Snapper II
# Sixpack Icon AL (Mod. 2010)
_
Vorraussetzung ist ein flacher Körper, durchgehende Achse, Industrielager 
und - ´türlich-  Gripp wie Blöde.
Das Sixpack wäre interessant in Blau. Aber ich weiß grad nicht, ob die 
weitere Farbe *Blau* zum *dunkelgrauen* Bike mit *schwarzen* Anbauteilen
und *roten* Accessoires dann zu Bunt wirkt. Wäre aber wiederum ein Farbpunkt. 
Da nervt halt die silberne XT-Kurbel. Aber die zu Tauschen ist mir noch 
kein Argument, weil die läuft und läuft und VW Käfer... 
Hmm, muß wieder mal Photoshoppen

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## sambaente (21. Januar 2010)

Haha Stuckwave, dass sagt der richtige!


Ja dann leg ma los mit deinen doch so sehr wichtigen Gesprächen über Bikes...Wenn keiner was schreibt, muss man halt dummes Zeug labern 

@ MUD'doc
_NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro  gefallen mir am besten, für dein Canyon(?)_

_Musste mal Ralf fragen, was der dazu sagt_


----------



## RnR Dude (21. Januar 2010)

Hey Lars,

kenne deinen Dicken zwar nur von Fotos. Aber blau geht meiner Meinung nach mal gar nicht. Das sieht dann aus wie gewollt aber nicht gekonnt , kein stimmiges Konzept. 
Ich würde schwarze Pedale nehmen. Paßt am Besten zum Rad.
Rote wären auch ok. Aber dann solltest du zu den Pedalen und Schrauben noch ein paar mehr rote Akzente setzen. So wie hier:


----------



## MUD´doc (21. Januar 2010)

Yo Dude, bei dem NS oben sieht das natürlich echt Chic aus.
Das macht aber auch der schwarze Rahmen für den Kontrast.
Hatte auch mal ´ne rote Sattelklemme. Die mußte aber weg, weil es echt 
nicht passte - irgendwie zu Rot (war ´ne Tune... miese Verabeitung).
Oben passt auch die Naben/Speichen/Speichennippel-Kombination, so bunt 
ist es bei mir halt nicht (schwarze Felgenringe und Naben / Speichen in 
Silber). 
Oben ist die recht schwarze SLX-Kurbel mit den bisschen Grau reiht sich 
beim NS gut in die restliche Optik... könnte fast sagen, das Teil ist schon 
wieder fast zu langweilig aber nur faaast... wat ein geiles Teil

Von den Farben gefällt mir z.B dies hier von Mcaskill ganz gut.
Das ist einfach mal eine andere Farbkombi. Könnt ich mir auch echt gut
mit einem grauen Rahmen vorstellen.




Aber der Umbau daraufhin wärs mir ein bissel zu teuer ;]P

Ralf hat mir die DX empfohlen. Sind wohl sehr gut und auch günstig. Nur leider 
gefallen mir die Teile nicht. Ist eher ein "Klotz"-Pedal in Grau. Fallen daher aus
meiner Reihe.

HaJaa!!! CANYON, Alder! Proud to ride this ride! uuuuuuUUUiiiiiiiiiiiiIIIIH
Hätte auch Gurken von den großen Radhäusern in näherer Umgebung kaufen können 
oder solch Hardcore-McKenzies aus´n Real...
Ich hatte die beiden Bikes schon, bevor ich Ralf kennen gelernt hab. 
No fear. Er hatte mein Canyon schon inne Finger gehabt für Wartung und 
Inspektion. Sachen, die ich nicht kann. Rest mach ich selbst  Canyon-Biker halt ;]P
Fahre demnächst wieder zum Rebell. Meine Freundin hat letzten Samstag 
´nen Univega HT bei ihm gekauft und möcht noch bisschen wat haben.
Der Ralf muß ja auch irgendwann mein Nicolai aufbauen =D
wenn mal das Geld sprudelt


----------



## RnR Dude (21. Januar 2010)

Das Farbkonzept des MacAskill Bikes finde ich langweilig. Da gibts schönere.
Wenn du noch Ideen brauchst, schau ich mal, was sich noch so auf meinem Rechner findet. ;-)


----------



## MUD´doc (21. Januar 2010)

Danke , Dude. Das Prob ist, nicht die Ideen 
Ist zwar nicht das Aufregenste an Farbe, aber die Kombination find 
gut.
Da ist auf Platz 1 das "regenbogenfarbe" Demo eh auf Lebzeit 
Da müßte ich schon so einige Teile abbauen und andere dranwerkeln.
Das mache ich aber dann erst, wenn die Teile aus Verschleißgründen
eh getauscht werden müssen.Vorher seh ich halt nicht ein, dafür 
die Kohle auf´n Tisch zu legen. Da ich das Bike eh pfleglich halte, 
ist noch nicht mal das Trettlager trotz 2 1/2-tausend Kilometer aufen
Tacho noch nicht mal abgenutzt. Mußte letztens nur die Lager für die
hintere Wippe tauschen lassen, das wars bisher.


----------



## RnR Dude (21. Januar 2010)

Schon klar. 
Schätze dich auch nicht so ein, daß du dein Bike einfach mal so aus optischen Gründen umbaust.
Wenn es nach der Optik geht, hab ich für mein Radon auch einige Ideen im Kopf. Aber es fährt auch in mattschwarz gut. 





sambaente schrieb:


> Haha Stuckwave, dass sagt der richtige!
> 
> 
> Ja dann leg ma los mit deinen doch so sehr wichtigen Gesprächen über Bikes...Wenn keiner was schreibt, muss man halt dummes Zeug labern
> ...



Mich nervt euer Gespamme auch! 
Stuckwave hat sicher schon mehr zum Thema Bike geschrieben als du. 
Die meisten eurer Beiträge sind ja reiner Spam, wo ihr euch gegenseitig anmacht oder dumm daher labert. 
Und wenn mal keiner was schreibt und man nichts zum Thema weiß, MUSS man einfach mal die Schnauze halten können!
Wenn ihr nur soviel biken würdet wie ihr rumspammt...


----------



## sambaente (22. Januar 2010)

Haha noch so einer der sich wegen jeden bisschen aufregt Biken tu ich oft genug, also selber Schnauze halten


@ MUD'doc :  Bin bald auch bei Ralf. Einmal die Gabel hinbringen, kompletter Service^^  Glaube der kann aber alles einmal durchchecken. Kein Bock dazu *haha*

Kannst ja ma bescheid sagen, wenn du wieder dahin fährst^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 25931 (22. Januar 2010)

Jeder hat im "Kontrollzentrum" seines Accounts in der Unterkategorie -Einstellungen und Optionen- eine Ignorierliste. Dort kommen ungeliebte User rein, damit man deren Schwachsinn nicht mehr ertragen muss.

sambaente und leatherface 3 habe ich mal ebend zugefügt.


----------



## stuckwave (22. Januar 2010)

hab mich mal flux angeschlossen


----------



## stuckwave (22. Januar 2010)




----------



## sambaente (23. Januar 2010)

Haha endlich

Gibs hier wen, der aus der Gegend Höxter Beverungen kommt? Bin da vorhin lang gefahren wegen nem Spiel, und habe gesehen das da ja voll viele Berge sind. Wer ich hier hinten im Steinheimer Flachland ja neidisch


----------



## Magura952 (23. Januar 2010)

@stucki wares wort !! ^^


----------



## Magura952 (23. Januar 2010)

Alles fürn arsch... -.- Pc kaputt, Glotze ausm Regal gefallen und jetzt noch krank >.<


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuckwave (24. Januar 2010)

Dann gesund werden & ab aufs bike, Abwehrkräfte steigern !


----------



## Leatherface 3 (24. Januar 2010)

eigentlich reicht das bike für alles  dadurch wirste gesund, deine abwehrkräfte gestärkt und hängst nicht vom tv ;D

bald kommt mein santa cruz *_*, ohh ich freu mich so


----------



## Magura952 (24. Januar 2010)

Bin so platt...ich kriege das bike nicht mal angehoben -.- sobald dieser verkackte schnee weg ist..und es aus den - graden raus geht sitze ich wieder auf der kiste ^^


----------



## Leatherface 3 (25. Januar 2010)

geht doch eh nur vergrunter . hööhöö, hätten unwissende jetzt wiede rgesagt -.-

dann werd mal fit, gute besserung aufjedenfal


----------



## sambaente (25. Januar 2010)

Ja sagt Vattern auch immer nur bergab

Ja schon schlimm wenn de Glotze kaputt is
Ne Quatsch  Gute Besserung


----------



## Magura952 (25. Januar 2010)

Wird bald Ersatz angeschafft  Muss ja "DVD Abend" machen können  ^^
Im Moment bin ich froh das der PC wieder geht...bei dem war am Freitag dann nämlich auch noch das NT durchbrannt....-.-


----------



## stuckwave (27. Januar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFjYZrYxf2M&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- North Legion SMX Demo 2009[/ame]






oder hier, nen Umrüstsatz von Alutech, aber noch net zu bekommen, kann jeder sein normales bike druffschrauben




*geiles Teil !​*


----------



## sambaente (27. Januar 2010)

Ahh das echt einfallsreich. Find ich cool. Glaub son Ding leg ich mirauch mal zu


----------



## stuckwave (30. Januar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3p5WToisZqA"]YouTube- Redneck Basketball Tricks[/ame]


----------



## sambaente (30. Januar 2010)

Oh Mensch Stuckwave. Video hat ja echt viel mit Bikes zu tun...


Hab ma ne kleine Frage: Wenn sich an meiner Achse bei angezogenem Schnellspanner, der Schnellspanner sich noch drehen lässt und die gesamte Achse auch,  Was ist dann kaputt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magura952 (1. Februar 2010)

stuckwave schrieb:


> YouTube- North Legion SMX Demo 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EINMAL FÜRS DEMO BITTE  was jetzt so an schnee liegt -.-


----------



## Deleted 25931 (9. Februar 2010)

moin pros,

ich benötige für diese saison noch ein paar coole und trendige downhill/freeride taugliche speichenreflektoren. keine hat ja jeder. hat schon wer erfahrungen gemacht und kann mir welche empfehlen?

besten dank


----------



## stuckwave (9. Februar 2010)

und noch einen für Schlüssel






hier findest du was du suchst !!!


----------



## MUD´doc (10. Februar 2010)

Was zum...?!




Was die nicht alles auf deren Homepage haben?!
Ansonsten probier doch mal dieses hier aus 




Damit kannste dann auch aufe Kirmes um die Buden fahren und keinem fällts auf


----------



## Deleted 25931 (10. Februar 2010)

Spitze Jungs! Danke!


----------



## Leatherface 3 (10. Februar 2010)

jeaaahhh hobel kam heute...fix nach dem zusammenbau bilder gemacht, hier ein vorgeschmack 

ich mag es =)


----------



## MUD´doc (11. Februar 2010)

Uiuiuiuih. 
Jetzt wird hier aufgerüstet =D
Schaut guad aus! Bekommste noch die Kurbeln in Schwarz? 
Das würde das Bike noch abrunden.
Wird eh die nächsten Tage noch stehen, hmm?
Die Jecken sind ja jetzt bei euch los =]


----------



## Leatherface 3 (11. Februar 2010)

jo kommt noch ne schwartze kurbel dran ^^
war grad damit bei ralf, also zweiradmeister, hat alles eingestellt und gesgat das meine 450er feder bei 85 kilo viel zu weich sei ?= soll ne 600-700er fahren, bin ich echt so fett? ^^ die 450er ist echt weich, aber so hart? Oo
kann mir wer nen ratschlag geben?


----------



## Deleted 25931 (18. Februar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuckwave (19. Februar 2010)

Einer den Frühling gesehen ? ???


----------



## RnR Dude (19. Februar 2010)

Der lässt sich entschuldigen. Kommt dieses Jahr später...


----------



## stuckwave (20. Februar 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4780/h


----------



## SKAnickel (22. Februar 2010)

boah endlich wieder internet zuhause nach 3 monaten! aaaaaaaalter was ne ätzende zeit!  was geht hier so?


----------



## Deleted 25931 (22. Februar 2010)

es regnet!


----------



## Magura952 (22. Februar 2010)

Ja genau !!! Regen !!

ICH MEINE....REGEN

ALSO SO RICHTIGER...

REGEN  !!!!

Und nicht diese weiße ******* die mir seid Wochen derbe auf den Sack geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuckwave (23. Februar 2010)

Es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, es regnet, *ENDLICH !!!*


----------



## Deleted 25931 (23. Februar 2010)




----------



## MUD´doc (23. Februar 2010)

Da hab ich den Schnee schon fast lieber als dieser f**k Regen.
Bei Schneefall fahre ich locker los. Da hab ich bei Regen absolut null Bock, 
mich auf´n Bock zu schwingen und gleich von Anfang an mir´n nassen 
Hintern zu holen. Bäh! Aber nix-desto-trotz... 
Das, was wir alle wollen, habe ich am Samstag sogar fotografieren können:



(interne Panorama-Fotofunktion mit 3 Fotos meines Handys)


----------



## Magura952 (23. Februar 2010)

MIR IST DER REGEN 100 mal lieber...dat zeigt es wird wärmer..wärmer = Frühling Frühling=trockener trockener= sommer Sommer=GEIL !!!


----------



## RnR Dude (25. Februar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUfUshe6B_o"]YouTube- Fahrwerkseinstellung - Mountainbike Technik Tipps[/ame]


----------



## Magura952 (26. Februar 2010)

Ich dachte erst :" Wat soll dat denn jetzt ?"


----------



## stuckwave (26. Februar 2010)

Jo, schon bissle älter, aber sehr geil !


----------



## Iwakss (26. Februar 2010)

moin!

ich ma wieder!!  han  da uch ein!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Znn-itQGfcM&feature=related"]YouTube- Fahrschule - Die wahrscheinlich dÃ¼mmste Blondine der Welt [/ame]


----------



## Magura952 (26. Februar 2010)

Nun andy hat jetzt mal nen ganz alten Brocken rausgekramt


----------



## stuckwave (27. Februar 2010)

*Eins der geilsten videos EVER !!!*

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4899/h​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 25931 (6. März 2010)

schneekacke


----------



## Magura952 (6. März 2010)

Oh ja >.< und dabei war es gerade so schön schneefrei geworden


----------



## stuckwave (6. März 2010)

Irgendwen sollte man verklagen !!!


----------



## Magura952 (7. März 2010)

Echtmal !! Globale erwärmung....so ein schei? !!! Viel zu kalt im winter :d


----------



## stuckwave (10. März 2010)

Hier einmal für alle


http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/5066/h


----------



## Deleted 25931 (11. März 2010)

Am Wochenende soll es Regen geben.


----------



## stuckwave (13. März 2010)

http://www.watch26.tv/video/3319/Danny+MacAskill+filming+for+Perfect+Moment
er ist und bleibt der geilste !!!


----------



## sambaente (17. März 2010)

Joar nicht schlecht...

Waah  endlich gutes Wetter. Für wie lange? Ein Wetterfrosch hier unter uns?


----------



## stuckwave (17. März 2010)

Endlich ma wieder nen Tag auf dem bike, Schleifental hat gerockt & fürn Anfang dicke gerreicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 25931 (17. März 2010)

..bei uns gibts heute pizza. gestern gabs nudeln mit sauce.......


----------



## MUD´doc (23. März 2010)

Bei mir heute nur Hühnersuppe.
Und, Leudde?!
Wie schauts bei euch so aus?
Lange nichts mehr von euch hier gelesen. Seid ihr alle eingeschlafen?
Wo bleiben denn die Freerider hier. Alle noch im KH?
Konnte gestern das erste Mal in diesem Jahr nach der Arbeit eine kleine Runde drehen.
Dabei kam es mir gleich schon hoch, da die Waldarbeiter weitergerückt sind und nach 
und nach weitere schöne Wildpfade vernichten. An den Stellen sieht es aus wie nach 
Kyrell... nur Schlammiger. Na ja, Luftdruck runter und durch.


----------



## RnR Dude (23. März 2010)

Bei mir gabs Bratkartoffeln mit Spiegelei und Rotkohlsalat.

Ich leb noch und bin auch wach. 
Dass die Waldarbeiter weitergezogen sind, konnte ich nicht feststellen. Habe auf meiner heutigen Tour zum Holsterturm bei Nieheim genug von denen im Wald gesehen. Und der Wald sieht oft genug aus, als hätte eine Bombe eingeschlagen.
Ansonsten den ersten Abstieg über den Lenker und das erste Loch auf Grund von Dornen im Schlauch in diesem Jahr gehabt. Und die ersten 100km für dieses Jahr hinter mich gebracht.


----------



## Magura952 (24. März 2010)

@Lars  Neeee  Den Teil übernimmt der Jan ausm Verein Talwärts e.V der ja jetzt neu gegründet wurde...allerdings hat der sich beim boarden den Arm gebrochen und nicht beim biken  Dem Rest gehts (noch) gut ^^


----------



## MUD´doc (25. März 2010)

Ei weiss über Talwärts e.V 
Wie schaut das mit dem Logo aus? Hab da noch nichts Neues gehört.
Bin ja auch gespannt, was in meiner Heimatstadt grad aus dem Boden 
gestampft wird - bzgl. Bikerfreundlich. Bin mir da noch nicht ganz so
sicher, ob das was vernünftiges wird...


----------



## RnR Dude (25. März 2010)

Was hat es denn mit Talwärts e.V. auf sich? Oder ist das noch geheim?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magura952 (2. April 2010)

Ist ein eingetragener Verein. Halt ausschließlich auf Downhill und Freeride ausgelegt. 

Joah sind in Sachen Homepage und Logo noch nicht ganz fertig.


----------



## stuckwave (2. April 2010)

Ein wunderschöner Tag in Merxhausen geht dem Ende entgegen !!!


----------



## Schueddi (5. April 2010)

jaja, der jan


----------



## Deleted 25931 (8. April 2010)

stuckwave schrieb:


> Ein wunderschöner Tag in Merxhausen geht dem Ende entgegen !!!



http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/5617/h


----------



## stuckwave (9. April 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWktacrcJZ4&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Najopasnija skrivena kamera dosad![/nomedia]


----------



## hans0r (9. April 2010)

moep

morgen zufällig iwer in merxhausen city?
oder erst sonntag?


----------



## stuckwave (10. April 2010)

Sonntag, so siehts aus !


----------



## stuckwave (16. April 2010)

neue Streckenführung in Winterberg (dh)

​


----------



## Deleted 25931 (18. April 2010)

es gibt da drei feine herren die noch jeweils 5â¬ an hartmut abdrÃ¼cken mÃ¼ssen..........


----------



## MUD´doc (26. April 2010)

Nicht los hier?!
Biken und Fotos machen sollt ihr!
Meine kommen noch...

Hey Magura
Echtes Geschoss bei dir in der Gegend in Ebucht zu kaufen  

Edit:
Yeah, hier ein paar Bildchen...
Am Samstag mal Sturmfrei und ich dachte, als ich früh wach wurde: 
entweder wieder ab ins Bett oder uffn Bike... Wetter sah super aus.
Also...
Wurd wieder Zeit für meine "Turm-Tour" bei dem _Scheinriesen_.
Ich mein, dieser Funkturm sieht aus 25 km Entfernung richtig groß aus.
Nur, wenn man davor steht, dann denkt man "Hmm, doch nicht sooo groß"
Okay, sind nur 172 m bis zur Spitze



 

 

 

 





Mein Dicker. Bald mit verstellbarer Sattelstütze - fragt sich nur, welche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 25931 (26. April 2010)

biken is doch voll kacke......


----------



## MUD´doc (27. April 2010)

Hmm, Makkerfried
Vielleicht ist dies Forum hier nicht ganz so sch***** und braun


----------



## RnR Dude (28. April 2010)

Warst du im Solling unterwegs?

Bezüglich Sattelstütze, du kennst diesen Test?


----------



## MUD´doc (28. April 2010)

Das ist ein kleines Stück Eggegebirge bei Willebadessen - siehe den Funkturm, 
den du schon von uns aus sehen kannst.
Der Solling kommt demnächst dran, wenn mein GT bei meiner Freundin steht.
Da braucht man nur losfahren und schon biste drin =]
Den Test habe ich schon mal gelesen.
Leider ist der schon etwas älter. Mich würde halt die 950 oder die i7 von KS
interessieren. Die Blacx AM wäre auch eine Alternative, aber von der liest man 
so wenig. Syntace kommt ja seid Jahren nicht in die Pötte mit ihrer.
Die würd ich sofort kaufen, aber... na ja.


----------



## RnR Dude (28. April 2010)

Im Grunde scheitert es an der großen Auswahl an Sattelstützen? 
Ich hatte mal die I900 ins Auge gefasst. Ich kann zwischen der I900 und der I950 keinen Unterschied feststellen.

Im Moment bin ich auf der Suche nach Knie- und Schienbeinschützern. Man sollte mit denen auch gut pedalieren können. Habe mal die von Young Talents ins Auge gefasst. Vom preis her sind die recht interessant.


----------



## stuckwave (29. April 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVXQK5GavVM&playnext_from=TL&videos=8CSmgKZagFA&feature=grec"]YouTube- Bike Drift[/nomedia]


----------



## stuckwave (5. Mai 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6638551#post6638551


----------



## RnR Dude (15. Mai 2010)

Mal ein paar Impressionen vom letzten Wochenende...



 

 

 

 




Habe mit ein paar Leuten eine Tour am Edersee gemacht. 
Von Asphalt bis zu richtig schönen Trails war alles dabei. Abends dann noch gemütlich am Feuer sitzen und grillen. Ein rundum gelungenes Wochenende.


----------



## RnR Dude (21. Mai 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXvp6R_ARjQ"]YouTube- Chain vs chain / chaine contre chaine[/nomedia], ein Mountainbike Thriller. 
Gut gemacht, wie ich finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (25. Mai 2010)

War am Sonntag beim IXS Cup in Winterberg.
DerIrreWayne ist gefahren und wir dann gleich mit.
Ist eine heftige Strecke, aber für die Zuschauer
miese Bedingungen. Falls nächste Mal hin, dann nur
mit Bergsteigerstiefel (da ist dies in Willingen oder 
Merxhausen besser gelöst).

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Sonntag von meiner Knipse










 

 

 


 

 

 

 


 

 


@ RnRDude
Schöne Ecke, wo du beim Treffen gefahren bist.


----------



## stuckwave (7. Juni 2010)

zu oft vorm Baum gefahren ?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9698TqtY4A&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Hyperactive - Lasse Gjertsen[/nomedia]


----------



## stuckwave (8. Juni 2010)

Kennt jemand privat nen Fensterbauer ?


----------



## Leatherface 3 (12. Juni 2010)

kenn ein glaser, oder meinst du mit fensterbauer?


----------



## stuckwave (12. Juni 2010)

brauch jmd der mir das ermöglicht, fürn guten Kurs, oder nur die Fenster für vernünftigen Kurs besorgt.

http://www.my-hammer.de/db/Fenster-...-9-Fenster-tauschen-davon-1-Hebe-Schiebetuer/


----------



## RnR Dude (12. Juni 2010)

Spontan fällt mir nur der hier ein:
http://www.tischlerei-ulrich.de/

Kenne ihn aber nicht persönlich. Aber mal nachfragen kostet ja nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dabomb81 (13. Juni 2010)

müsste meinen vater mal fragen, aber der kommt erst anfang juli ausm urlaub. dachfenster wäre eigentlich keine grosse sache, bin ja gelernter dachdecker.


----------



## stuckwave (13. Juni 2010)

Hört sich gut an *gg*


----------



## stuckwave (21. Juni 2010)

Hat den schon jmd ?


[ame="http://vimeo.com/7473095"]Spectrum: trailer on Vimeo[/ame]​


----------



## stuckwave (21. Juni 2010)

habs schon *gg*


----------



## RnR Dude (21. Juni 2010)

Am Wochenende habe ich mal eine längere Tour in den heimischen Wäldern gemacht. 

Strecke war der Eggeweg von Bad Driburg in Richtung Externsteine. 
Nach einem kurzen Anstieg, der den Körper sofort auf Betriebstemperatur gebracht hat, taucht man schon nach wenigen Fahrminuten in diesen scheinbar nie mehr endenden Singletrail ein, der vielseitiger nicht sein kann. Es ist alles dabei, was das Mountainbikerherz höher schlagen lässt: Von lockeren Sandboden über Wurzelteppiche bis hin zu kargem Fels und verblockten Passagen.
Die Kondition wird dabei ordentlich gefordert, jedenfalls meine. ;-)

An den Externsteinen angekommen, waren wir von all dem Gepolter und den technischen Abfahrten vollkommen ausgebrannt, Beine wie Gummi und keine Konzentration mehr.
Gut, zurück mussten wir auch noch. Aber das waren nur Waldautobahnen. Mir wars recht. Also nur noch Kilometer abreißen und dem Regen trotzen.

Ich glaube, Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte:


----------



## stuckwave (22. Juni 2010)

Nice, da ist ja wirlklich alles dabei gewesen, sehr abwechsungsreich.
Wenn du beim nächsten mal so schöne Wurzelfelder siehst, gleich einpacken, wir bringen die in Merxhausen schon irgendwo unter 

Hoffentlich kommt Mittwoch unsere "jokertruppe" aufs Feld, dann haun wir sie alle weg *gg*


----------



## MUD´doc (22. Juni 2010)

Schöne Ecke, RnR.
Und da sagen manche, wir würden hier nicht schön wohnen.
Langweilig schon eher, aber schon schön.
Wie viele Kilometer sind das gewesen?
Wenn bei der Ankunft schon die Beine brennen, dann macht die Heimfahrt richtig Spaß

Stuckwave, hast du mein Postwurfsendung erhalten?
Hab dir am Freitag was innen Briefkasten bzgl. Orthese reingeschmackt.

Bei dem Jokerteam würd ich auch sogar noch mit dem Fußball anfangen
Aber als Torwart *grins*


----------



## stuckwave (22. Juni 2010)

jo, hab ich bekommen, vielen dank dafür !


----------



## RnR Dude (22. Juni 2010)

Ich werd mal schauen, was sich mit den Wurzelfeldern machen lässt. 
Ist demnächst nicht wieder der Jedermann-Downhill in Merxhausen?


Klar ist die Gegend hier schon schön. Nur leider gibts nicht so viele tolle Trails / Strecken. 
Gesamt waren es etwa 52 Kilometer.

Hm, warum hat die ganze Jokertruppe dasselbe Gesicht?


----------



## MUD´doc (22. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe, du kannst was damit anfangen, Stuck.
Leider hatten die nicht mehr an Material.

Laut der HP ist Downhill Merxhausen wieder am 17.-18.07. 2010
Werden dort wieder auftauchen und ´ne Runde schauen.
Will ja Maggie wieder fliegen sehen =]

52 km?! Uff, das reicht. Das ist schon eine dicke Runde.
Ich sag dir, geh mal am Wochenende in H&M! 
Da brauchste keine Kopierfunktion im Bildbearbeitungsprogramm
- du mußt nur einmal in der Girlyabteilung um dich schauen...
die sehen auch alle gleich aus *grins*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## farbenstern (24. Juni 2010)

Kennt jemand MTB Stores im Raum Höxter--- Freeride Downhill?


----------



## MUD´doc (25. Juni 2010)

Moin farbenstern
Freeride oder Downhill ist nicht gerade die besondere Stärke unserer Gegend.

Der Einzige, den ich sofort wüsste, wo man auch richtiges Zeugs bekommen kann,
ist der Schrauber meines Vertrauens, der Ralf von Rebell-Bikes in Vinsebeck.
Aber da kann dir bestimmt unsere beiden Hardcore-Rider Magura und Stuckwave
weiterhelfen 
Wart mal... mal eben rufen!
Maggie! Stucki! Ihr werdet gefragt!


----------



## stuckwave (25. Juni 2010)

...was besseres gibts hier in der Gegend nicht !

Solltest du etwas am bike gemacht haben wollen hilft oft google bzw das forum, selber schrauben is immer das beste.

Grüße stuck


----------



## stuckwave (26. Juni 2010)

*ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG MELONE !!!​*


----------



## dabomb81 (26. Juni 2010)

Dankeschön!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

was ein geiles video


----------



## farbenstern (27. Juni 2010)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Moin farbenstern
> Freeride oder Downhill ist nicht gerade die besondere Stärke unserer Gegend.
> 
> Der Einzige, den ich sofort wüsste, wo man auch richtiges Zeugs bekommen kann,
> ist der Schrauber meines Vertrauens, der Ralf von Rebell-Bikes in Vinsebeck.[/SIZE]



Kennt jemand den Pro Velo in Fürstenberg
?


----------



## stuckwave (28. Juni 2010)

Der hats auch drauf, ist aber telefonisch garnicht und persönlich fast nie zu erreichen.
Nimm dir Zeit mit wenn du ihn antreffen solltest, da er dich vollquatscht 

Ahnung hat er aber & schrauben kann er auch, dazu is er noch günstig.


----------



## stuckwave (3. Juli 2010)

http://www.maps4fun.eu/de

ganz lustig wenn mann mal anders fun haben will als mit dem bike


----------



## MUD´doc (9. Juli 2010)

So...
Kinners... 
Merxhausen steht bald wieder vor der Tür. Ich fahr wieder hin und schaue mir
die ganzen Dhl´ler wieder an, wie sie sich todesmutig und lemminghaft in die 
Tiefe stürzen und den Fürst der Finsternis schelmenhaft ins Gesicht lachen...
Wer von euch ist denn dieses Jahr wieder dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 25931 (9. Juli 2010)

keiner


----------



## MUD´doc (15. Juli 2010)

Echt?! Unglaublich!
und ciao...


----------



## Deleted 25931 (15. Juli 2010)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Echt?! Unglaublich!
> und ciao...



das ist die traurige wahrheit


----------



## Iwakss (16. Juli 2010)

seitdem ich nicht mehr bike geht hier ja gar nichts mehr!!!!!!








IHR WEIBER!!!


----------



## Iwakss (16. Juli 2010)

hier mal was für die m6 fahrer 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7362178&postcount=2458


----------



## Deleted 25931 (16. Juli 2010)

das is ne M3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuckwave (16. Juli 2010)

, so, nix M6 !!!


----------



## Iwakss (16. Juli 2010)

egal!!!!

fast des selbe


----------



## Magura952 (17. Juli 2010)

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANN LECK MICH FETT BIN AUCH MAL WIEDER HIER...SEID 2 WOCHEN NIMMER AUFM BOCK GESESSEN....GEHT MAL GARNICHT !!! 

Die von Akira melden sich nicht,die neue 888RC2X ist noch immer nicht da und ich werde so langsam echt pissig deswegen. Kann das Rennen wegen dem Scheiß nicht mitfahren.
>.<

@IWAKSS ISN UNTERSCHIED ZWISCHEN M6 UND M3 ^^ es gab M6 die hatten schweißnähte wie aldiräder


----------



## stuckwave (17. Juli 2010)

Da spricht er, Dr. Magura !


----------



## Iwakss (17. Juli 2010)

@ stucki hat bestimmt en jutes


----------



## Deleted 25931 (18. Juli 2010)

stucki lässt sich wenigstens so leicht nicht kleinkriegen.......


----------



## Deleted 25931 (18. Juli 2010)

selbst hiervon nicht! SO!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLQPjNZbfc4"]YouTube- Niederlande 2010 Sieneke - Ik ben verliefd - shalalie[/nomedia]


----------



## Magura952 (28. Juli 2010)

So Kindas Daddy hat sich Spielzeug gekauft 





Endlich wat Gescheites vorne drin


----------



## stuckwave (28. Juli 2010)

Ne Gabel


----------



## Magura952 (2. August 2010)

Ach sei doch ruhig du kaufsuchti :d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuckwave (2. August 2010)

hehehehe


----------



## Deleted 25931 (3. August 2010)

halbwertstyler


----------



## stuckwave (3. August 2010)

*Wer kann folgendes für mich übersetzen ?*

"Lennart21:29 
hab heute omibonus nr 1 gekriegt  beiden gesagt :hier am donnerstag fahr ich mit euch kaffee und kuchen essen trinken aufm erlen hof  
zack 
Lennart22:00 
alter 
Lennart22:01 
ich sprüh nie mehr brunox uffe gabel "


----------



## Magura952 (5. August 2010)

ICH   IN DEINEM ALTER SCHON ALSHEIMER ! DAS IST HEFTIG  Tag vorher drüber geredet  

( WAT DIE KAFFEEFAHRT MIT MEINEN OMAS ANGEHT )


DAS MITM BRUNOX  ZER****T DIE DICHTUNGEN VON GABELN   AUCH DAS DEO !


----------



## Deleted 25931 (5. August 2010)

da habe ich anderes brunox.hmm.du meinst wd40.

ach. bevor ich es vergesse. die freeride stinkt und ist langweilig.aber sowas von.


----------



## hans0r (5. August 2010)

geht... oder sollte ich besser sagen "läuft"?


ach ka... boring


moep... lass mal drops bauen sascha^^


----------



## stuckwave (6. August 2010)

Sonntag bauen ?


----------



## hans0r (7. August 2010)

alles klar.


----------



## stuckwave (8. August 2010)

Es regnet !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuckwave (11. August 2010)




----------



## Deleted 25931 (12. August 2010)

der bursche wird keine familie gründen können.....


----------



## Schueddi (14. August 2010)

aber kauf dem mal nen gescheites fahrrad


----------



## stuckwave (14. August 2010)

Ich brauch noch nen postmount 6 Adapter für 200er Scheiben VR - wer hat bitte melden !


----------



## Deleted 25931 (14. August 2010)

kümmer sich mal lieber einer ums schleifental. 
war heute da und habe versucht, fluffig runterzukommen. aber wenn man kaum noch sieht wo es lang gehen soll, wirds schwierig.


----------



## stuckwave (15. August 2010)

Ok, bissle Gleichgewichtssinn is vorhanden !​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuckwave (15. August 2010)

*ne Ansammlung irrer !*​


----------



## Deleted 25931 (16. August 2010)

auf das einzig gute muss man bis zum schluss warten und die elende kinder-mukke ertragen. 
aber der rolli-fahrer is mal richtig gut.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (8. September 2010)

hier gehts ab


----------



## sambaente (8. September 2010)

Jaaaa schon tolle Videos

Die Rollstuhlfahrer find ich am besten.

Eeeh Lederfresse! Was meinst du?


----------



## Leatherface 3 (8. September 2010)

fahrt ihr eigentlich auch mal oder guckt ihr euch nur öde videos an und schaukelt eure eier


----------



## stuckwave (8. September 2010)

Hmm, hab grad 10 Tage Österreich hinter mir, soviel zum fahren !

Aso, die Xline is der Oberhammer, 6 km vom feinsten mit Gefälle bis der Arzt kommt, oben flowig, dann Schotter, dann Wurzeln, dann verblockt, alles dabei, unten gibts dann nochma so paar Anlieger und 2 Kinderdrops mit naja, so ca. 2 m schätz ich, aber sonst is die ma echt gelungen.


----------



## Leatherface 3 (8. September 2010)

östereich ist doch kindergeburstag 

vom 1-3 oktober ist red bull rampage...könnt ihr auf der homepage verfolgen


----------



## sambaente (8. September 2010)

Und jetzt wieder im Verregneten Deutschland und dann Eier schaukeln?

Wo warst du denn in Österreich? 
Ich war 3 Wochen in Kroatien anner Küste mit meinem XC-Bike.
Schöne Schotterwege überall, zur Küste hin leichtes Gefälle. Also nächste mal kommt's Glory mit. Aber ich denke es ist viel interessanter für die Allmountain-Fraktion unter uns.
Einzigs Manko ist, dass viele Hausbesitzer mitten in den Karpaten große Hunde haben, und die Zäune teils nur aus "Stoff" sind bzw. teilweise die Tore offenstehen.


----------



## Leatherface 3 (8. September 2010)

hahah dann beißt dir so ein alter köter deine dinger ab, dann warst das mit dem schaukeln


----------



## stuckwave (8. September 2010)

War in Wagrain, Leogang, Saalbach Hinterglemm. 

Alle Parks mitgenommen, Schladmingen war 3/4 gesperrt wegen umbau der Skipisten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leatherface 3 (9. September 2010)

schick schick, netter urlaub 
alleine unterwegs? oder familie mit dabei?


----------



## Deleted 25931 (9. September 2010)

stuckwave schrieb:


> Hmm, hab grad 10 Tage Österreich hinter mir, soviel zum fahren !
> 
> Aso, die Xline is der Oberhammer, 6 km vom feinsten mit Gefälle bis der Arzt kommt, oben flowig, dann Schotter, dann Wurzeln, dann verblockt, alles dabei, unten gibts dann nochma so paar Anlieger und 2 Kinderdrops mit naja, so ca. 2 m schätz ich, aber sonst is die ma echt gelungen.



Hast Du keinen Frisör dem Du das erzählen kannst?


----------



## Magura952 (9. September 2010)

Echt mal...den interessiert das sicherlich mehr als uns....


----------



## Leatherface 3 (9. September 2010)

hahah jetzt kommen die anderen "extrem"-biker aus ihren löchern


----------



## Schueddi (13. September 2010)

hey, kann mir vllt einer saschas aktuelle telefonnummer geben pls? PN

edit: DRINGEND^^


----------



## stuckwave (22. September 2010)

beste mtb video das ich atm kenn (sehr kreativ)​


----------



## Magura952 (25. September 2010)

Hm das neue Demo *händereib*


----------



## Deleted 25931 (1. Oktober 2010)

poser dieser welt!

vereinigt euch!


----------



## stuckwave (1. Oktober 2010)

Hehehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuckwave (9. Oktober 2010)

moep !!!


----------



## Deleted 25931 (12. Oktober 2010)

moepe mal mit.


----------



## stuckwave (12. Oktober 2010)

Denk dir ma was eigenes aus


----------



## Deleted 25931 (13. Oktober 2010)

Alles klar an der Poser-Front?


----------



## Leatherface 3 (14. Oktober 2010)

geht eigentlich noch was in sollingen?

wie ist das do mit dem shuttel? muss man den wochen vorher anmelden oder ist immer wer da? ^^


----------



## Deleted 25931 (14. Oktober 2010)

in fachkreisen auch merxhausen genannt. 

anrufen und fragen. tel. nummer gibts auf der website

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leatherface 3 (14. Oktober 2010)

jo schon klar...nennt sich aber solinger bikepark oder so..keine ahnung spielt auch keine rolle
naja alles klar


----------



## sambaente (14. Oktober 2010)

Solling Funpark Schwachkopp. Man Lederfresse, hät echt mehr von dir erwartet

http://www.solling-funpark.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=5&Itemid=5  nur für dich rausgesucht

Wann wollen wa hin? Nächstes Wochenende, also nach Willingen?


----------



## Leatherface 3 (14. Oktober 2010)

siehste SOLLINGEN ihr muchels ! nichts mit merxhausen...ungebildetes pack !!!



ne spaßß, jo kenn en park ja...

jo können wa machen...schaue mal wie wa hinkommen, aber wenn will ich da hochgefahrnen werden, kein bock zu schieben


----------



## stuckwave (15. Oktober 2010)

Nennt jeder Merxhausen, da es ja auch in Merxhausen is.

@Makker, cooler Avatar


----------



## hans0r (19. Oktober 2010)

Wo grade merxhausen im Gespräch war... wollte mal fragen ob evtl dieses Wochenende jemand zeit hat...(auch bei regen)... damit sich der kevin nicht ganz so allein fühlt wenn er da dann unterwegs ist -.-


----------



## Deleted 25931 (19. Oktober 2010)

Am Sonntag ist "Vereinsmeisterschaft" angesetzt du Nappel 
Check mal öfter deien virtuellen Briefkasten


----------



## Deleted 25931 (10. November 2010)




----------



## RnR Dude (16. November 2010)

Ist für dieses Jahr eigentlich wieder ein ToH angedacht?


----------



## hans0r (30. November 2010)

Hey, wollte mal fragen ob jemand zufällig noch ein 36er Kettenblatt für mich hat.

Und schreibt mal wieder iwas... 

Sascha, wie sieht es mit deinem Intense und dem 24´er kram aus?


----------



## stuckwave (1. Dezember 2010)

Hi Kevin,

36er hab ich leider auch nicht mehr, bräucht ich für mein fdt (24er) auch noch.

Was die bikes angeht guckste 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/31640

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/35398

wollen wir an nem Sonntag ma wieder fahren ?    ...scheiss auf Kälte, wenn nicht im Park dann wenigstens in Merxhausen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 25931 (5. März 2011)

123456789


----------



## stuckwave (6. März 2011)

+1


----------



## Deleted 25931 (6. März 2011)

=
123456790


----------



## stuckwave (6. März 2011)

-27 :4³


----------



## Magura952 (8. März 2011)

42 ( Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis )


----------



## stuckwave (8. März 2011)

....will ma mtb fahrn


----------



## Leatherface 3 (9. März 2011)

dann tu das doch


----------



## stuckwave (10. März 2011)

Rahmen is beim pulvern


----------



## Leatherface 3 (10. März 2011)

achsoo...
kann ab heute auch wieder los..endlich erstmal alle teil da und eben verbaut..man was ne aktion -.- nie wieder kurbel tauschen, passte alles hinten und vorne nicht mit kefü etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magura952 (11. März 2011)

Hat wer Bock Sonntag nach Merxhausen zu kommen und bisl lockeres Einfahren zu betreiben ??? ^^ soll ja gutes warmes wetter werden


----------



## stuckwave (12. März 2011)

ma schaun, ob ich´s hinbekomm, komm ich halt mit ht


----------



## SKAnickel (23. März 2011)

Leute, so ein endgeiles Wetter draußen und ich kann nicht biken  Hab die Kiste auseinadergebaut zum säubern und muss sooo viele neue Teile zusammensparen  So  ärgerlich, ich krieg n Rappel wenn ich rausgucke...
Wie siehts bei euch aus? Auch wieder aktiv?


----------



## RnR Dude (23. März 2011)

Ich fühle mit dir. Ich kann auch nicht fahren. Mein Dämpfer verliert Öl und ist im Moment beim Service. Die meinten was von 20 Werktagen Bearbeitungszeit.


----------



## stuckwave (23. März 2011)

Ich war letzten Sonntag in Merx und hab mit dem ht annähernd so viele Stürze hingelegt wie in der kompletten saison 2010


----------



## SKAnickel (23. März 2011)

Herrlich  Bei Stuckwaves Beitrag musste ich doch schmunzeln ..  
Und bei Dude's weinen .. Aber hey, geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid  Bis alles wieder heile ist müssen wohl doch noch die Bikefilme herhalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magura952 (27. März 2011)

Mein Bock ist HEILE !  0 Probleme  UND BEREIT  WARTET AUF APRIL UND OFFENE PARKS 8)


----------



## Deleted 25931 (27. März 2011)

wie siehts aus im schleifental?


----------



## Leatherface 3 (27. März 2011)

wollte nächste woche wahrscheinlich auch kommen (erste mal) fällt wohl flach -.-*


----------



## stuckwave (27. März 2011)

komische perspektive


----------



## Leatherface 3 (27. März 2011)

die perspektive macht das laufrad auch nicht grade =(


----------



## Deleted 25931 (28. März 2011)

wo war die eisdiele?


----------



## stuckwave (28. März 2011)

sieht für mich eher nach Bordsteinschaden aus


----------



## Deleted 25931 (28. März 2011)

zu frontlastige position beim drop meinst du? gut möglich.


----------



## Leatherface 3 (28. März 2011)

baumstupf mit leichter lenkbewegung getroffen...(nach nem sprung)


----------



## stuckwave (28. März 2011)

verklag die Eisdiehle, Baumstümpfe gehören nicht in die Nähe von Bordsteinkanten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuckwave (28. März 2011)

Alles was man zum trail bauen braucht

http://www.mytoys.de/OUTDOOR-Sandwa...KID/de-mt.to.ca02.25.03/1993062?query=1993062


----------



## hans0r (29. März 2011)

lol^^

wie geil ist das denn 

ich weiß nicht warum, aber als ich das gesehen habe musste ich gleich an lennart denken^^


----------



## Magura952 (8. April 2011)

Weil ich im Gegensatz zu dir damit umgehen kann ??  

Das Laufrad sieht komisch aus....soll das so sein ?? :'D So eins hab  ich hier auch noch rumliegen ^^ bisl mitm Hammer gegen haun und dann passt das schon


----------



## Magura952 (8. April 2011)

Makkerfried schrieb:


> wie siehts aus im schleifental?



Wenn da niemand was macht ist da auch alles dicht..ich hab die schnauze voll da dauernd allein wat zu machen


----------



## Deleted 25931 (11. April 2011)

na also mit der einstellung....nenene


----------



## Leatherface 3 (15. April 2011)

guten,

wo und wie kann man sich den für nen shuttel anmelden ? glaube mal was gelesen zu haben 

lift ist ja noch nicht fertig ^^


----------



## Deleted 25931 (16. April 2011)

hat lenni im schleifental nen lift geplant? cool


----------



## Magura952 (16. April 2011)

Jup klaro...ich doch immer...Kevin stellt sich oben hin mitm Seil und zieht uns hoch...hab ich jedenfalls so gehört


----------



## stuckwave (17. April 2011)

Mittwoch mit Kevin Winterberg zum warmwerden, so siehts aus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuckwave (17. April 2011)

Was ist mit Ostern ?

hätte Bock nen Harzer Park anzufahren

...Freitag
...Sonntag
...Montag

an welchem Tag hätte hätte jmd Bock ?!


----------



## hans0r (17. April 2011)

jo hört sich doch gut an.

Wie wärs mit Freitag Hahnenklee, Sonntag Schulenberg und Montag Braunlage?^^


----------



## stuckwave (17. April 2011)

bekomm ich nicht durch, Ostern 1 Tag biken, max 2, und Samstag arbeiten


----------



## hans0r (18. April 2011)

wie das bekommst du ned durch?

Wenn du Samstag arbeiten muss, dann haste doch trotzdem 3 freie Tage. Oder nicht?


----------



## Deleted 25931 (18. April 2011)

Es gibt Leute, die haben diverse familiäre Verpflichtung.


----------



## stuckwave (18. April 2011)

Oder ne Freundin /Frau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 25931 (18. April 2011)

Oder einfach nur an einem Tag zeit.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (18. April 2011)

Oder an 3 von 4 Tagen keine.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (18. April 2011)

Das Ganze kann man natürlich prozentual aufschlüsseln.


----------



## stuckwave (18. April 2011)

Und nachts ists kälter als draussen !!!


----------



## hans0r (18. April 2011)

da du ja deinem Ruf als Sonntagsfahrer alle Ehre machen musst, würde ich vorschlagen Sonntag Hahnenklee??


----------



## sambaente (18. April 2011)

Schlag doch Freundin/ Frau vor, sie könne mit einer Freundin dort in der "atemberaubenden" Harzer Landschaft spazieren gehen
Karlfreitach Willingen


----------



## stuckwave (19. April 2011)

Hahnenklee hört sich gut an, nun nurnoch nen Tag aussuchen wo der andere "Master" auch kann


----------



## Deleted 25931 (19. April 2011)

Wen meinste denn damit?


----------



## stuckwave (19. April 2011)

Karl Heinz


----------



## hans0r (19. April 2011)

Wenn wir nen Termin finden wo der andere Master auch kann wird aber nach Schulenberg gefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 25931 (21. April 2011)

Montag?
Kann ich zu 90%. Muss nur guttes Wetter sein. lol


----------



## stuckwave (23. April 2011)

Der "kleine" is den "grossen" gesprungen !





Hier nun noch "offiziel"  ...herzlichen Glückwunsch Kevin !


----------



## hans0r (23. April 2011)

Danke danke 

Fühle mich geehrt^^


----------



## Magura952 (4. Mai 2011)

Tja. Nach etwas über 1 Woche ist nun das Ausmaß des Abflugs in Willingen diagnostiziert:

Schwere Nierenprellung / trauma mit Blutung. Mittelfinger rechte Hand schwer geprellt.
Quervortansatz des 2ten Lendenwirbels auf Höhe der rechten Niere ( die geprellte/ gerissene ) gebrochen. 

Damit ist die Frakturquote fürs Jahr erfüllt.


----------



## stuckwave (4. Mai 2011)

wann gehts in bikepark ?


----------



## Magura952 (9. Mai 2011)

schätze mal gegen ende des monats mai bin ich soweit....


----------



## Deleted 25931 (16. Juni 2011)

Kevin! Tu es!


----------



## SKAnickel (19. August 2011)

Tach Tach!

Ich meld mich auch mal wieder zu Wort damit hier mal wieder was los ist.

Meine Rock Shox Revelation streikt im Moment. Scheint, so wie ich es gelesen habe, ne Dichtung hinüber zu sein. Auf jeden Fall blockiert sie und will nicht mehr :-(

Kennt sich irgendjemand aus der Sippe hier mit Gabeln aus? Möchte nach Möglichkeit nicht unbedingt so viel Geld wie für nen Service hinblättern, weil das Bike bald verkauft werden soll...

Vielleicht hat ja jemand nen Tipp oder vielleicht auch ne Anleitung wie man das selber beheben könnte?!

Grüßeeeeeeee


----------



## towbee (7. April 2012)

Servus zusammen...

In Zusammenarbeit mit der Suchfunktion grad ich das Thema nach guten halben Jahr wieder aus =)

Ist den im Raum HOL/HX noch/wieder jemand unterwegs?
Hab mir nach fast 5 Jahren Abstinenz mal wieder ein Bike zugelegt und würd gern die Gegend unsicher machen 
Alleine is aber immer so langweilig

Schöne Ostertage
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RnR Dude (7. April 2012)

Nabend!
Mud'Doc und ich sind immer noch im Raum Brakel unterwegs.
Stuckwave ist wohl auch noch unterwegs. Von den anderen weiß ich es nicht.

Was fährst du denn? Eher Touren oder bist du bergab orientiert?


----------



## towbee (7. April 2012)

Abend!

Also fürs erste liegt der Focus mal eher auf dem Touren.
Wobei ich dem bergab fahren definitiv nicht abgeneigt bin.
Aber man soll ja langsam anfangen und wie gesagt...ich taste mich erstmal wieder rein nach 5 Jahren chronischer Faulheit


----------



## Leatherface 3 (8. April 2012)

wir aus gegen Steinheim sind auch noch etwa 8 man. Davon 5 reinrassige Freerider/DHler, die anderen so wie du touren und die ein oder andere bergabfahrt auf heimischen strecken


----------



## towbee (8. April 2012)

Na Steinheim ist ja auch noch nicht aus der Welt.
Für DH/FR fehlt im Moment noch der passende Untersatz...aber da wird noch nachgesteuert


----------



## RnR Dude (8. April 2012)

Der Mud'Doc und ich sind auch eher tourenorientiert.Wenn du Lust hast, lässt sich da sicherlich mal was zusammen organisieren.
Der User GT-Heini kommt übrigens auch noch aus der Gegend, genauer gesagt Raum Beverungen.
Ansonsten gibt es in HX noch den Wassersportverein, der eine eigene MTB Abteilung hat. Und wenn du noch einen gescheiten Laden hier in der Gegend suchst, sei dir http://www.rebell-bikes.de/*Rebell-Bikes* in Vinsebeck ans Herz gelegt.


----------



## towbee (8. April 2012)

Na das klingt doch schonmal nicht schlecht...dann muss jetzt nur mal der faule Kadaver dazu gebracht werden nich nach jedem Hügel nach nem Sauerstoffzelt zu schreien. Will ja schließlich nicht nur als Bremsklotz mithumpeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sambaente (20. April 2012)

Mal einmal was zu dem Laden Rebell-Bikes.

Guter Mann, tolle Arbeit, toller Laden.  Aber Mordspreise, da kannste auch inne Apotheke gehen und bist besser bedient.
Meide Rebell-Bikes seit gut 2-3 Jahren, weil er einfach zu teuer geworden ist und versucht nur noch abzuzocken.

Gruß


----------



## oppaunke (13. August 2012)

Hallo,
ich hab den thread grad erst gefunden...
Sachen gibts.
Ich komm aus Albaxen und bin hier mehr oder weniger auch Einzelkämpfer, da ich mit den hier bikenden Jungens und Mädels eher nicht auf einer Fahrwelle liege.Die einen ziehen 120km am tag auf Schotter ab und die anderen fahren Fahrradweg bis zur Tonenburg und geben sich dann dem kühlen Weizen hin...
Nix gegen Weizen, aber alles zu seiner Zeit...
Ich turne auch einfach gern mal im Wald rum und kümmer mich um die verwucherten Trails/Wege.Der Strohbergweg vom Köterberg, der Trail vom Hexentanzplatz zur Weinbergkapelle und der Pfad von der Fliegerheide zur Tonenburg sind zB wieder befahrbar und entholzt...
Neue Trails bauen liegt mir nicht so, da einfach zu wenig Zeit, ich optimiere lieber die vorhanden.
(wenn ihr also mal wen mit Säge/Harke/Motorsäge im Wald rumstraucheln seht könnte ich das sein... ich vergrabe zumeist keine Leichen...)
Ansonste halte ich auch eher das radwandern hoch, wenn ich bergauf keinen Bock mehr habe wird halt geschoben.
Bin meist auf klassischem ungefedertem Material unterwegs und von daher auch gut am Bike zu erkennen.
Wenn gefedert, dann auf einem weißen Last Herb.
Zeit für meine Waldaktivitäten habe ich momentan nur sehr begrenzt, da man mit 2 kleinen Kiddies nicht unbedingt vor Langeweile umkommt. 
Den DH/FR Sport habe ich erstmal an den Nagel gehängt, da es mich letztes Jahr in Winterberg ziemlich zerlegt hat und ich mein Weib hier nicht nochmal verletzungsbedingt mit den Kids hängen lassen will.
In meinem Alter dauerts auch einfach ewig bis man wieder fit ist...
Aber das Thema Bikepark werde ich wohl eh ad acta legen müssen, da ich aus zeitgründen einfach nicht mehr regelmäßig zum fahren komme und somit auf den strecken einfach zu lahmarschig bin um zB Winterberg flüssig zu fahren.
Braunlage werde ich mir aber dieses Jahr nochmal antun.Da solls ja auch eher etwas naturtrailmäßiger bergab gehen.
So, jetzt habsch wohl genug geschwallert.
Würde mich freuen mal jemanden im Wald zu treffen.
Bin meist am oder um den Köterberg, Räuscheberg/Brenkhausen-Höxter oder in Stahle Richtung Kiekenstein zugange.
Gruß, 
Christian


----------



## T3ch61 (19. Januar 2013)

huhu 

hier ist ja tote hose


----------



## Leatherface 3 (21. Januar 2013)

aber sowas von


----------



## MUD´doc (22. Januar 2013)

Man ist halt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 all year long


----------



## T3ch61 (22. Januar 2013)

gibt hier paar leute die mir paar strecken zeigen zb. dh fahrer oder was auch immer "bin noch anfänger "!!!


----------



## RnR Dude (23. Januar 2013)

In Merxhausen gibt es einen Bikepark. Da könntest du zum Bsp fahren. 
Ansonsten mal Magura952 ansprechen, ob er dir Strecken zeigen kann. Der kommt auch aus Höxter.


----------



## T3ch61 (23. Januar 2013)

das ist schon mal klar in Merxhausen eine bikepark gibt!
in höxter kenne ich nur eine strecken nähe von Militärischer Schießstand Höxter! 
es muss doch ein paar mehr strecken geben oder nicht


----------



## oppaunke (23. Januar 2013)

wir wollen dies Jahr in Albaxen auf einer privaten Wiese mal was schaufeln, zumindest steht der Plan und der Besitzer hat nix dagegen.
werde euch auf dem laufenden halten wenns was konkretes zu vermelden gibt.
Trails bauen ist aber hier direkt um Höxter eher unerwünscht, ziemlich konservative Jagdpächter ringsum und Corvey sieht das auch nicht gern.
In Höxter überm Felsenkeller wurde ja auch alles wieder weggerissen.
Da kann die Stadt eben auch nicht über ihren Schatten springen...schade eigentlich.


----------



## T3ch61 (27. Januar 2013)

hör schon mal gut !
mal ehrlich umkreis von höxter ist schon arm.
in der nähe von Weserbergland-Klinik haben auch alles zerstört 
*
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (27. Januar 2013)

.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (31. März 2013)

Tach. Nach 1 1/2 Jahren mal wieder ein Post von mir hier. 
Kann man eigentlich im Schleifental noch örgeln oder hat sich die Natur das schon wieder alles einverleibt? 
Schütti! Gibt es dich und deinen Trail noch?


----------



## stuckwave (31. März 2013)

Wann steigt mal wieder weisser Rauch aus dem Vatikan ?


----------



## findus170 (7. April 2013)

War heute im Schleifental. Oben auf dem Teil mit den Abflussrinnen gehts gut, nach der Überquerung des Waldwegs auch, aber im letzten Drittel sind Bäume gehauen worden. Das Konenholz liegt nun aufm Trail.


----------



## stuckwave (24. April 2013)

Kettensäge


----------



## Magura952 (2. Mai 2013)

Joah North shore drüber bauen


----------



## Magura952 (2. Mai 2013)

Also ich habs Jahrelang probiert das Schleifental fit zu halten. Scheiß Höxters Einstellung sei Dank kann man das hier vergessen. Juckt mich auch nicht mehr  fahre ich halt jedes WE ins Hochsauerland oder in den Harz...eh schöner da


----------



## stuckwave (5. Mai 2013)

So siehts aus


----------



## Magura952 (4. Juni 2013)

Totgeglaubte leben länger, so melde ich mich mal wieder zurück  

Mit Bildmaterial...^^ Getreu dem Motto: Aus ALT, mach NEU 8)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (11. Juni 2013)

oh, dich habe ich neulich mal aus dem Auto heraus gesehen.Nehm ich zumindest an, so viele Demos fahren ja in HX nicht rum.

Zu den weggerissenen Holzkonstrukten kann ich nur sagen, die Arbeit daran in allen Ehren, aber die Dinger sind im Wald einfach viel zu auffällig, als das man davon eine längere Halbwertszeit erwarten könnte.
Wenn sich schon jemand die Arbeit macht einen Trail anzulegen, sollte er das zumindest recht unauffällig in die Landschaft integrieren.Dann wird kaum jemand Hurra schreien, es sei denn man brettert dem Förster oder dem Jagdpächter direkt über die Füße. 

Den Trail im Schleifental kenne ich leider nicht, aber um solchen Unbill wie Kronenholz mit geballter Männlichkeit entgegenzutreten habe ich eigentlich immer ne kleine Axt und ne Klappsäge von Fiskaars im Trinkrucksack.
Damit ists zwar ab 15cm Stammdurchmesser auch ne fiese Plackerei, aber besser als mit Schei55laune umzudrehen und den Trail wieder hochzuschieben...
Wäre nett wenn mir mal jemand per PN den Einstieg in den Trail erklären könnte!
Würde mir das Drama dann mal aus der Nähe ansehen.
Freeriderforstausrüstung ist vorhanden...
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## T3ch61 (27. Juni 2013)

In Lüchtringer Heide kann mal auch fahren aber es muss was gemacht werden!!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## stuckwave (27. Juni 2013)

Am WE jmd lust in irgend nen Park mitzukommen ? Samstag oder Sonntag ist mir egal, und welcher Park is mir auch egal, hauptsache endlich auf den Bock.


----------



## T3ch61 (27. Juni 2013)

Ohh ja mit fahren nach winterberg aber selber kein auto 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Magura952 (27. Juni 2013)

Dann fahrt ihr mal...solang meine Holde wegen Ihrer Bremse nicht fahren kann, hab ich auch die A-Karte >.<


----------



## T3ch61 (27. Juni 2013)

der muss auch mal raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuckwave (28. Juni 2013)

hmm, Sonntag schauts Wetter für Winterberg ganz ok aus


----------



## Lukas2046 (30. Juni 2013)

Darf man hier als Boffzer eig auch mitreden? Zur Lüchtringer Heide, ich find die hat Potenzial aber man müsste mal nen bisschen Pflege investiert werden. Kennt wer den Trail wenn man die Himmelleiter hochfährt und dann zweimal links (is auch als Mtb Strecke ausgezeichnet), wenn ja hat mal wer Lust was dran zu machen ???

Gruß Lukas


----------



## stuckwave (30. Juni 2013)

komm auch aus Boffzen ;-)


----------



## Lukas2046 (1. Juli 2013)

Hab noch nie wen mit nem m6 in Boffzen gesehen, aber is wahrscheinlich nen Parkbike oder???


----------



## stuckwave (1. Juli 2013)

Jo, fahre nur Park, M6 ist auch schon Geschichte, hatte zwischendurch nen Glory und nun v10


----------



## Magura952 (2. Juli 2013)

Komme aus Lüchtringen 
Definiert mal " Potenzial in der Lüchtringer Heide". Ist dort schon etwas angelegt? Wenn ja in welchem Ausmaß? Forstaktivität in der gegend ?


----------



## Lukas2046 (2. Juli 2013)

KA ob da was gebaut is ich verfahr mich meistens(auf dem Übungsplatz). Aber wenn was gebaut werden soll dann außerhalb des Übungsplatzes, sonst wird das gleich wieder platt gefahrn


----------



## Lukas2046 (19. Juli 2013)

Kennt wer härtere Trails hier inner Umgebung? Sollte mitm Enduro fahrbar sein.


----------



## RnR Dude (19. Juli 2013)

Was sind denn für dich härtere Trails? In Willebadessen und am Velmerstot gibts einige schicke Trails. In Richtung Solling kenne ich mich nicht aus. In Merxhausen gibts noch einen Bikepark.

@Magura952 @stuckwave
Wo lasst ihr eure Gabeln warten? Schickt ihr die ein? Oder gibts hier in der Gegend jemanden, der das macht?


----------



## stuckwave (19. Juli 2013)

iiiiiiiiich will heizen !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuckwave (19. Juli 2013)

ich geb meine Gabeln immer "Makkerfried" - der hats drauf, meist nach 1 Tag fertig, alles für nen Händedruck, der typ ist eh der geilste !!!


----------



## Lukas2046 (20. Juli 2013)

Kennt ihr Ulli aus Fürstenberg?? Bei dem kannste deine Gabel auch abgeben(wenns keine Fox is), macht der dir die auch für relativ wenig Geld. @RnR Dude mit härtere Trails meine ich verbockte Passagen, Wurzelteppiche, Sprünge etc soll halt nich langweilig werden.


----------



## stuckwave (20. Juli 2013)

dann fahr Harz, besser gehts nicht, hahnenklee, schulenberg oder Braunlage


----------



## T3ch61 (20. Juli 2013)

Bin der auch der Meinung nur zum bikepark da kannst alles machen

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lukas2046 (20. Juli 2013)

Ich meinte eig so Trails hier im Umkreis, aber na ja Harz is gut Hahnenklee und Braunlage war ich schon, bloß inBraunlage find ichs voll überteuert in Hahnenklee gehen die Preise in Ordnung und die Leute von Board'n'Bikes sind auch cool drauf.


----------



## RnR Dude (20. Juli 2013)

Ulli aus Fürstenberg kenne ich nicht. Ist der auch hier im Forum unterwegs?
Meine RS Pike (die alte) hätte mal wieder einen Service nötig.


----------



## stuckwave (20. Juli 2013)

Der is nich im Forum, hat ne kleine Schraube in Fürstenberg, direkt am steilen Berg rechts, hängt nen halbes zersägtes bike an der Fassade.
Aber wenn du ihm was gibst musste paar Tage Geduld haben, is nich der schnellste, dafür viel Ahnung u. gute Kurse.


----------



## stuckwave (20. Juli 2013)

@lukas, Braunlage is nur so teuer wegen den vielen Höhenmetern, dafür wird am Park aber auch jedes Jahr viel neues gemacht u. hast halt 20 min Abfahrten


----------



## T3ch61 (20. Juli 2013)

Geil will hin   aber winterberg ist aucht nicht schlecht

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuckwave (20. Juli 2013)

Winterberg is 1 x im Jahr auch geil, aber richtige Parks sehen anders aus ;-)


----------



## Lukas2046 (21. Juli 2013)

War wer eig schon mal in Merxhausen??


----------



## T3ch61 (21. Juli 2013)

Merxhausen ware ich auch nicht und weiss nicht ob noch gibt???

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Magura952 (21. Juli 2013)

RnR Dude schrieb:


> Ulli aus Fürstenberg kenne ich nicht. Ist der auch hier im Forum unterwegs?
> Meine RS Pike (die alte) hätte mal wieder einen Service nötig.




888 to Nox macht das hervorragend und schnell


----------



## Magura952 (21. Juli 2013)

T3ch61 schrieb:


> Geil will hin   aber winterberg ist aucht nicht schlecht
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2



Bin regelmäßig in wibe, da Jahreskarte am Start.
Taugt eigene voll und ganz. Braunlage ist ab der Mittelstation recht flach, aber spaßig.


----------



## stuckwave (21. Juli 2013)

merxhausen gibts nach wie vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T3ch61 (22. Juli 2013)

braunlage flach, muss ja mehr treten als winterberg? 
in 1 oder 2 woche bin ich wieder im winterberg meine lift karte noch auf brauchen


----------



## RnR Dude (23. Juli 2013)

stuckwave schrieb:


> Der is nich im Forum, hat ne kleine Schraube  in Fürstenberg, direkt am steilen Berg rechts, hängt nen halbes  zersägtes bike an der Fassade.
> Aber wenn du ihm was gibst musste paar Tage Geduld haben, is nich der schnellste, dafür viel Ahnung u. gute Kurse.



Du meinst Provelo?

Macht der Makkerfried das nur für Bekannte?



Magura952 schrieb:


> 888 to Nox macht das hervorragend und schnell



Also bist du zufrieden mit seiner Arbeit? Was heißt denn schnell? Preislich auch ok?


----------



## stuckwave (23. Juli 2013)

für hx thread leute macht makkerfried das glaub ich für lau


----------



## Magura952 (23. Juli 2013)

Also bist du zufrieden mit seiner Arbeit? Was heißt denn schnell? Preislich auch ok?[/QUOTE]

Schicke mein Zeug immer zu ihm. Preislich ist er etwas günstiger als Cosmic Sports, bei denen du das Zeug teils kaputt zurück kriegst. Schnell bedeutet idR innerhalb 1 Woche. Wenn nicht gerade alle Welt den Kram zu ihm geschickt hat.


----------



## lenog (28. Juli 2013)

hi zusammen, ich suche die leute aus den raum hx, mit denen ich vorhin einen geilen nachmittag am wurmberg verbracht hatte. zwecks kontaktaufnahme bzw. verabredung für weitere dh- action. lg nils


----------



## stuckwave (28. Juli 2013)

Sascha, war echt nen saugeiler Tag


----------



## stuckwave (28. Juli 2013)

schreib ma Name + Handy Nr PN


----------



## Deleted 25931 (28. Juli 2013)

>Ich war auch dabei!


----------



## T3ch61 (28. Juli 2013)

mist verpasst aber hatte selber keine zeit gehabt 
wie sieht nächte wochenende aus?


----------



## maxpower (28. Juli 2013)

Was ein spitzenmäßiger Tag. Alte Säcke beim Downhill heizen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuckwave (28. Juli 2013)

Bei Facebook auch zu finden, unter Sascha Vieth


----------



## Magura952 (28. Juli 2013)

Hier meldet sich einer vom Team "Jungspund" *duckundweg*


----------



## oppaunke (28. Juli 2013)

Moin!
Extrem geiler Zufallstreff der Höxteraner DH-Urgesteine...
Ich klau mal bei Sebastian das Foto...






Altherrenriege beim Liebesschaukelposing vorm Brocken!
War ein grandioser Tag!
Weiß noch nicht von was ich mehr Muskelkater haben werde, vom juckeln oder vom lachen...
Gern wieder (wenn mich die Familienbande mal wieder von der Leine lässt)!!!
Beim Kniefall aus dem Lift hab ich mir übrigens fies den Zeh verstaucht...
Aaaaaalt...
Ach shit, warum ist der Tag denn schon wieder vorbei?
Gruß an alle, war klasse!
Christian


----------



## Deleted 25931 (29. Juli 2013)

Alte Herren? Der geile Typ da ganz rechts auf dem Bild sieht aus als wäre er maximal Anfang zwanzig.............


----------



## stuckwave (29. Juli 2013)

maximal, man könnte denken er darf noch kein auto fahren


----------



## Magura952 (29. Juli 2013)

Ich schweige und genieße meine Jugend !


----------



## T3ch61 (29. Juli 2013)

am wochenende soll noch wärmer und dann auf den bikeparks


----------



## stuckwave (29. Juli 2013)

Hab noch 11 Braunlagefahrten auf Karte, daher wirds nächstes WE sicher wieder Braunlage


----------



## T3ch61 (29. Juli 2013)

ohh sehr gut  ich habe keins aber von winterberg habe ich noch und
möchte gerne nach braunlage mit fahren aber nur wen platz frei ist 
gerne auch woanders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magura952 (30. Juli 2013)

Überzeuge mal die Holde das wir Sonntag auch nach Braunlage fahren. Ich hab die 10ner Karte ja am Sonntag verjuckt  muss ich wohl ne neue kaufen haha 8)


----------



## lenog (30. Juli 2013)

werde dann wohl auch dabei sein  laut termin soll die beschneiungsanlage im september fertig gestellt sein, hoffe dass dann auch die anderen lines (inkl. neue tables, northshores etc.) fahrbar sind. Spätestens dann sollte nochmal ein treffen in ähnlicher konstelation stattfinden, find ich... grüße!


----------



## lenog (1. August 2013)

und noch spam danach, muhaha


----------



## stuckwave (1. August 2013)

;-)


----------



## lenog (2. August 2013)

hab bei mir hinten am bike nen maxxis highroller 2 in 3c draufgerissen. den würd ich gern mal testen in braunlage  aber bei der hitze bezweifel ich, ob das fahren noch spaß macht


----------



## stuckwave (2. August 2013)

und wie es das macht, musst nur schnell sein, dann is küüüühl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 25931 (2. August 2013)

Soll doch Sonntag nicht mehr so heiss sein.  24Âgrad so.  Passt doch.  http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/s/61670 Da baut einer in St. Andresbdeg. ð


----------



## Magura952 (3. August 2013)

Schaut schon mal gut aus. 24 Grad sind vollkommen i.O. Wird mal richtig gut : o )

Wo liegt denn der St. Andreasberg ? Hat da jemand mehr Infos zu ???


----------



## T3ch61 (3. August 2013)

St. Andreasberg ist neben braunlage


----------



## RnR Dude (3. August 2013)

Dort soll wohl eine neue DH-Strecke entstehen. Infos dazu gibts im Faden *Neue DH Strecke im Harz*.


----------



## stuckwave (3. August 2013)

mal nen check wer nun alles dabei ist, kann nur leider niemand mitnehmen, da mein 2. Auto immer noch hin ist und ich nur 1 bike mitbekomm.

Wer also noch mit sollte sich mal outen.

Christian Robrecht aus HX möcht auch gern mit, falls also noch jmd nen Platz frei hat.

Grüsse Sascha


----------



## T3ch61 (3. August 2013)

jop das bin ich  
ich hoffe ich bekomme eins platz 

grüss euch Christian


----------



## Magura952 (5. August 2013)

Die Woche soll es ordentlich regnen auch in Braunlage. Mal gucken wie es dann am kommenden Wochenende da ist, sollte man dort zugegen sein.


----------



## T3ch61 (5. August 2013)

ab warten


----------



## lenog (5. August 2013)

wenn ich nach braunlage hinmöchte, fahre ich für gewöhnlich schon am freitag- abend und bleibe bis sonntag wg. sommerresidenz. für willingen/ winterberg ist aber 
gelegentlich mitfahrgelegenheit vorhanden für eine person +bike


----------



## stuckwave (5. August 2013)

irgendwer muss dich mal mitnehmen, hab zur Zeit selbst Fahrzeugprobs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magura952 (9. August 2013)

So, diesen Sonntag sind wir (3 Leuz) wieder in Braunlage am Start. Wer gesellt sich dazu?


----------



## T3ch61 (9. August 2013)

Ja, ich melde mich das ich gerne mit kommen möchte 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Magura952 (9. August 2013)

Mein Karren ist leider mit 3 leuten zum bersten voll ^^


----------



## T3ch61 (9. August 2013)

ohh sorry!!!
dann habe ich falsch verstanden


----------



## lenog (12. August 2013)

ok, kommendes we bin ich auch mal wieder am wurmberg, samstag und sonntag. grüße!


----------



## oppaunke (12. August 2013)

ha, ich denke im September bin ich auch wieder dabei.
Dann aber mit dem Streckenverlauf angepasstem Fahrwerk.Da muß was anderes her.Das nimmt mir mein Remedy sonst irgendwann übel.
Weiß einer ein nettes nicht zu schweres und nicht zu altes Big Bike?
Taugt das YT tues was?
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## stuckwave (12. August 2013)

preis leistung sicher top


----------



## oppaunke (13. August 2013)

Die haben grad eine Sonder Edition da für 1999,-
Habe aber keine Ahnung ob die Federelemente was taugen.
RS Boxxer Race Gabel und RS Kage RC Dämpfer.
Ich mein, einstellen will ich eh nicht viel, aber das Ansprechverhalten sollte schon vernünftig sein.
BOS will ich eigentlich nicht, das hat so den Ruf sehr wartungsintensiv zu sein.
Und das nächst höhere Modell hat den BOS Dämpfer schon drin, nebst RS Boxxer R2C2...Kost dafür aber auch schon 800,- mehr.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Magura952 (13. August 2013)

oppaunke schrieb:


> ha, ich denke im September bin ich auch wieder dabei.
> Dann aber mit dem Streckenverlauf angepasstem Fahrwerk.Da muß was anderes her.Das nimmt mir mein Remedy sonst irgendwann übel.
> Weiß einer ein nettes nicht zu schweres und nicht zu altes Big Bike?
> Taugt das YT tues was?
> ...



NEIN! FINGER WEG! 
Ich habe nun mehrere Leute getroffen die todes ungücklich mit den Dingern sind.
Asymetrischer hinterbau wo die Steckachse nicht in die Ausfallenden passt. der schlampig geschweißt wurde, Laufradqualli mangelhaft. Mehrfach gebrochene Dämpferaufnahmen nach 1 Abfahrt...uvm. Investier das Geld ist was richtiges....

Was man machen kann ist die Parts wie Gabel,Schaltung u Bremsen etc behalten und den Rahmen verkaufen. Günstiger kommt man an die Parts nicht dran. und dann nen gescheiten Rahmen kaufen der was taugt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuckwave (13. August 2013)

muss es denn neu sein ?

hab bisherr mit gebrauchtteilen sehr gute erfahrung gemacht, sicher nicht alles, aber einige parts kann man sich ja bedenkenlos gebraucht besorgen.

Oder mal nach nem gebrauchten komplettbike schnapper schaun, evtl ausschlachten.

Grüsse Sascha


----------



## oppaunke (13. August 2013)

nee, muß auf gar keinen Fall ein neues sein.
Das YT fiel mir nur preislich auf.
Ich würde aber schon eher zu nem Komplettrad tendieren.
So um die 2000 findet man auch schon ältere Nicolais.
Ufo ST, Ion ST zB.
Aber auch Demo 8 oder Morewood Makulu.
Daher ja die Frage was was taugt.
das Ion ST weicht von der Geo schon um was vom Ion 20 ab.Mit Pech ist das sone hohe kurze Kiste.Bins ja noch nie gefahren...
Am samstag ist wohl bei Nicolai Tag der offenen Tür, da werd ich mal hin wenns in die Planung passt.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Magura952 (13. August 2013)

Demo 8 liegt Seeeehr tief vom Tretlager her. Fahrtechnisch fÃ¤hrt es sich damit ganz anders als mit Nikolai oder Morewood. Dazu ist bei den Kisten gebraucht meist ein Lagerwechsel dringend nÃ¶tig da die Originallager "amerikanische QualitÃ¤t" haben.

Halten 1 Jahr danach raus...Kostenpunkt 120â¬ + Arbeiten. 
Morewood scheinen mehr als nur zu taugen. Habe bis dato noch keine Beschwerden gehÃ¶rt.

Nicolai sind etwas strafer was den Hinterbau angeht, im Vergleich zu anderen DH Bikes ( DEMO MAKULU) Es liegt also eher am persÃ¶nlichen Geschmack.

Polygon Bikes kÃ¶nnte man als Neubike mal ins Auge fassen


----------



## oppaunke (13. August 2013)

ich habe jetzt einfach mal den Bikemarkt durchforstet und mir 6 Bikes rausgesucht.geht von Morewood über Nicolai bis zu Lapierre...Preis und Entfernung muß halt passen.
Mal sehen.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## lenog (15. August 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mondraker-Su...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item4ac810cf25


----------



## Deleted 25931 (15. August 2013)

Vielleicht was pflegeleichtes? 
http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/cate...el_front[]=&f_travel_rear[]=&=Filter+anwenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (15. August 2013)

Ich habe jetzt was in der Nähe gefunden, das auch in der Nähe zusammengeschweißt wurde.
Kucke mir den Brenner nächste Woche an.
Bin gespannt.
Fahre mit Karsten am Samstag morgen zum Nicolai(da ist WE der offenen Tür), wenn wer mit will kann er sich uns gern anschließen.Fahren müßtet ihr aber selbst, wir haben die Kinder dabei.
Aber da werde ich mich nochmal was schlau machen bezüglich meiner Auswahl.

Wenn das alles so klappt, dann wird euch der alte Mann im September mal gehörig in den Ar.... treten!
Ich sage nur drei Worte:
Kon denz Streifen...
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Deleted 25931 (15. August 2013)

:d


----------



## oppaunke (15. August 2013)

Kannste das mal übersetzen?
:d ?


----------



## T3ch61 (16. August 2013)

:d =  so heiss das

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Magura952 (16. August 2013)

oppaunke schrieb:


> Wenn das alles so klappt, dann wird euch der alte Mann im September mal gehörig in den Ar.... treten!
> Ich sage nur drei Worte:
> Kon denz Streifen...
> Gruß,
> Christian



Das bedeutet ja, dass ich dann echt mal meine Bremsen benutzen muss damit du dann schneller bist....


----------



## oppaunke (17. August 2013)

So Kinder,
Papa hat sich heute beim Kalle locker gemacht.
Jetzt gehts auf Teilesuche.
Hatte ja eigentlich ein Komplettrad gewollt, nu ists ein gefahrener Team - Rahmen geworden...
Habt ihr noch Teile liegen?(ich suche selbstredend auch im Bikemarkt und sonstigen Plattformen, aber evtl hat ja auch jemand von euch noch was fürn schmalen Taler liegen...)
Das unten sind meine Wünsche, daß ich die Teile nicht alle so bekomme ist mir klar, bietet bitte einfach an was ihr ggfs noch liegen habt.
Suchliste:

Doppelbrückengabel, am liebsten ne Boxxer ggfs erledigt
Bremsen mit 200er Scheiben erledigt
Vorbau erledigt
Lenker erledigt
Stütze 30,9mm erledigt
Laufradsatz oder auch nur Felgen oder nur Naben... auch erledigt hoffe ich
Hinterradnabe 150mm mit 12mm Steckachse
Vorderradnabe 20mm Steckachse
Innenlager für 83mm erledigt
Kurbel erledigt
Kettenführung erledigt
2 DH-Reifen gern Contis, würden zum Rahmen passen...(ich habe jetzt uralte Tiogas gefunden.Mal sehen ob damit noch was geht.sehen zumindest sehr old school aus...)Überangebot, also sowas von erledigt.

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Magura952 (18. August 2013)

HAb hier noch nen Race Face Atlas 0.5er low riser mit 785mm Breidäää. Optisch nicht ganz fit aber sonst  i.O. Und noch nen Conti Baron 2.5 Black Chili...Profil musste selbst einschätzen kann bei Gelegenheit mal Foddo machen


----------



## oppaunke (19. August 2013)

Ich habs mal aktualisiert.
Ich habe heute viel von Sebastian bekommen.
Kurbel und Boxxer habe ich ggfs im Bikemarkt ergattert.
Habe ich aber noch keine direkte Zusage.
Coole sache, dann habe ich bis auf some Kleinteile und die Bremsen schon fast alles beisammen!
freu!
Auf den DH Reifen komme ich ggfs zurück, werde aber erstmal die Tiogas testen.
Old School rulez!
Christian


----------



## RnR Dude (19. August 2013)

Ich hätte hier noch einen 2,5er Maxxis Highroller 2ply rumliegen, falls noch Bedarf besteht. Das Profil sieht mMn noch gut aus.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (19. August 2013)

Habe hier noch Tioga White Tiger in 2.5 mit weicher SlowReazy Mischung. Einer komplett neu, zwei gerade mal angefahren. Profil ca. 99%.  Zusammen für 30 abzugeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (20. August 2013)

Cool,
habe ich bei Reifen ja die nächsten 15 Jahre schonmal meinen bedarf gedeckt!
Kann jemand ne Bremse empfehlen?
Karsten hat mir die Zee ans Herz gelegt.
Ich tendiere zur Formula T1 (wenns die mal im Angebot gibt)
Vielleicht hat ja sonst noch jemand gute Vorschläge. 
Avid möcht ich nicht unbedingt, da hab ich schlechte Erfahrungen mit gemacht.
Und Hope kann ich mir nicht leisten.
Saint soll ja beinahe baugleich zur Zee sein, bzw andersherum.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Magura952 (20. August 2013)

KEINE ZEE ! AUF GAR KEINEN FALL ! 

Hat meine Freundin auch und die sind jetzt das zweite mal eingeschickt worden wegen undichtigkeit und luft ziehen. StÃ¤ndig wandernder Druckpunkt, dann keine Bremskraft. Die Dinger sind total *******! 4 Kolbenbremse zu dem Preis, da muss iwo gespart worden sein...und zwar an der QualitÃ¤t. Insgesamt 4 Monte ohne Bremsen, hÃ¤tte ich die alten SAINT M810 nicht noch hier liegen gehabt, hÃ¤tte sich das mitm fahren erledigt. 

Ich fahre die XT am Demo. Die haben nen knackigen Druckpunkt und durch die 22mm Kolben mehr als genug Bums fÃ¼r Mitteleuropa  Dazu sind die sehr fix entlÃ¼ftet und die BelÃ¤ge halten ewig. Kosten 90â¬ pro set + 25â¬ fÃ¼r die Scheiben.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (20. August 2013)

Fahre auch an beiden Rädern die XT. Reicht völlig. 
Aber die Zee zu verteufeln weil mal eine evtl. undicht ist oder einfach nur mies entlüftet wurde? Nenene...  Schonmal AVID Bremsen besessen? Die sind mal kakkaw....


----------



## oppaunke (20. August 2013)

hmm, ich hab im Bikemarkt eben T1 Bremsen gefunden, mal sehen ob die noch da sind.
Mit Formula bin ich sehr zufrieden, fahre die am Trek ja auch und bin sehr begeistert, aus welch kleinem Bremssattel die eine solch enorme Power rauskitzeln.Und das mit der R1, die an sich eine CC-Bremse ist.
Da verspreche ich mir an sich von der T1 noch mehr Power...
Hätte auch nicht erwartet, daß die Zee solche Mucken macht.
Bis auf ein paar Einstellschräubchen und dem Oberflächenfinish sollte es doch an sich die Saint Bremse sein oder?
Und Bastian,
Saint ist 9-fach?oder 8-fach?
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Magura952 (20. August 2013)

Makkerfried schrieb:


> Fahre auch an beiden Rädern die XT. Reicht völlig.
> Aber die Zee zu verteufeln weil mal eine evtl. undicht ist oder einfach nur mies entlüftet wurde? Nenene...  Schonmal AVID Bremsen besessen? Die sind mal kakkaw....



Beim entlüften kann man nichts falsch machen. Wurde schon das gesamte öl getauscht. Dann die Bremsen eingeschickt. komplett neue Bremshebel bekommen da beide defekt waren.

Nun wieder eingeschickt weil bei der HR-Bremse einmal am Hebelgezogen war sofort wieder Luft im system  Ist ein weit bekanntes Problem bei der ZEE. Liegt nicht an mir sondern an den scheiß dingern  Mit den XT bin ich mehr als zufrieden 

Saint = 9 Fach


----------



## Nilz (20. August 2013)

Moin Moin,

Also das die zee Flächendecken solche Probleme machen soll ist mir auch neu.
Ist auch egal, hast ja eine andere Bremse gefunden, dann brauchen wir ja keine Grundsatzdiskussion lostreten. 

Wie sieht es denn so allgemein am wochenende mit einem Tagesausflug nach Braunlage aus? 
Gruß
Karsten


----------



## oppaunke (20. August 2013)

oh ja, da war doch was.
Ich werds wohl lassen bis dem Gerät fertig ist.
Dem Trek mute ich das nicht unbedingt nochmal zu.
Nächstes WE ist dann Treckerrennen, bin ich also auch raus.
Und dann geht vermutlich nur Samstags, weil die Sonntage mal wieder vollgepumpt sind.Samstags geht Katrin aber arbeiten...Hab ich die Kids...hmm, mal sehen wie es klappt...


----------



## Deleted 25931 (20. August 2013)

Ich bin so krass, ich fahre eine Shimano 10-fach Kette mit 9-fach Kettenniet!!


----------



## oppaunke (20. August 2013)

aha.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magura952 (20. August 2013)

Makkerfried schrieb:


> Ich bin so krass, ich fahre eine Shimano 10-fach Kette mit 9-fach Kettenniet!!



Du bist ein echter Gangsta !


----------



## oppaunke (21. August 2013)

so, Vollzug kann gemeldet werden.
Bremse ist jetzt eine Formula RO Oval geworden.Da hatte ich alternativ zur T1 ja mit geliebäugelt, war mir aber zu teuer.
Heute morgen im Bikemarkt eine gefunden mit allem Zubehör
Wartets mal ab, ich komm noch unter 16kg...
und dann.....BÄÄÄÄÄÄNG...hab ich die Schallmauer durchbrochen und Macker fliegt sein improvisierter Kettenniet aus seiner 10-fach Poserkette...
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## oppaunke (21. August 2013)

Anruf von Nicolai!
Rahmen kann ich heut noch abholen wenn ich mag!!!!
AAAAAAAAHHHHHH, wohin mit den Kindern?
Son shit, einen Kindersitz zuwenig hier.
Ich muß telefonieren...
tschüss.


----------



## Magura952 (21. August 2013)

Kofferraum  Not macht erfinderisch :"D


----------



## Deleted 25931 (21. August 2013)

Was wird es denn überhaupt für ein Modell?


----------



## T3ch61 (21. August 2013)

oppaunke mach mal ein bild von dein bike wenn der fertig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (21. August 2013)

naja, ich werd wohl morgen abholen...dann gibbet auch ein erstes Foto...
heut ging leider gar nicht.
Morgen früh werde ich mich hier irgendwie loseisen müssen...

So, der LRS steht.Lars war heute da und hat nen Sun/Ringlé LRS mit mir getauscht bei dem die HR-Nabe nen Lagerschaden hat.Shiteagle, ausgespeicht und wieder mit der NOX Nabe eingespeicht.
Gewicht 2,230kg inkl Felgenband.Nicht überragend leicht, aber auch nicht sonderlich schwer.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Magura952 (22. August 2013)

2,2 O.O  da liege ich ja  mal geschmeidig 500gr drunter (mitfelgenband) :-o


----------



## Deleted 25931 (22. August 2013)

Mag ja sein. Aber Witti fährt nicht einfach nur die Strecken runter. 
Er zwingt den Strecken quasi seine Linie auf. Da benötigt es ein Nischen mehr "Fleisch".


----------



## Magura952 (22. August 2013)

Das haste aber sehr nett beschrieben :"D 
Er muss lernen sich wie Wasser zu verhalten :"D Das sucht sich auch den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes wuhahaha


----------



## oppaunke (22. August 2013)

Gestatten,
ION 18 is in da House:


















Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch ein Schlüssel für die Innenlagerschalen und ein 36er oder 38er KB 4-loch in brauchbarem Zustand.
Das was bei der Kurbel dabei war ist mehr ein Rad denn ein Zahnrad...
also wieder telefonieren...
und wohl auch gefunden!
Danke Macker!
Und zu meiner Streckenviskosität werde ich mich äußern, wenn ich mit dem Brenner per du bin.
Dann dürft ihr gepflegt meinen Staub und meine Püpse verkosten...
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Magura952 (22. August 2013)

Schöner Rahmen  gute Farbe 
Klingt nach ner Herrausforderung ^^ ANGENOMMEN


----------



## MUD´doc (22. August 2013)

oO Alter Falter
Hätt´st den Rahmen nicht genommen - ich hät dich geschlagen! Gratuliere  

2,2kg ist bei der HR-Nabe auch kein Ding. Grenzt ja schon an Leichtbau damit.
Lena ist eh mehr IN der Luft als auf Grund, da kann sein LRS-Satz schon leichter sein 

Ach... wenn du das blaue Bike aus dem Hintergrund iiiiiiiirgendwaaaaaaaaann maaaal loswerden willst *hüstel*


----------



## Magura952 (22. August 2013)

Schwarze 2012/13 Boxxer R2C2 rein. 
Alternative 2013erMarzocchi T8 CR (liebäugel ich auch mit)

Später Laufradsatz tauschen. Und flachen Steuersatz mit Low Rise lenker


----------



## lenog (22. August 2013)

sehr geile baustelle...


----------



## oppaunke (22. August 2013)

jo,
Kiddies schlafen, ich geh dann mal in den Keller...

Aber warum soll ich denn den Steuersatz wechseln?
Zum einen hat der Rahmen ein stinknormales 1 1/8" Steuerrohr.
Da is nix mit Integrate Steuersatzschalen.
Zum anderen kann ich max.5mm sparen, wenn ich denn einen Steuersatz finden würde, der tatsächlich flacher baut als der Reset.
(Irgendwo müssen die Lager ja nun bleiben.)
Und zuletzt,
warum um alles in der Welt sollte ich den geilsten 1 1/8" Steuersatz des Universums austauschen??? 

Is habe fertig und fühle mis wie Flasse leer. 




so, Kurbel und KeFü sitzen an Ort und Stelle.Diese GPX Lager funktionieren fadenscheinig.Bin gespannt wie lange das spielfrei funzt.KeFü hat trotz altem Standart gepasst, nur fluchtet die Aufnahme am Rahmen nicht zu 100% und ich mußte ein wenig fentern um die KeFü fluchtig zum KB einzustellen.(!?)
Hinterrad ist auch fertig zentriert und kann mitsamt dem VR morgen mit Reifen bestückt werden.
Ich hoffe die Gabel kommt noch diese Woche an...(dann würde ich ggfs am Sonntag mitkommen wenn ich alles montiert bekäme und meine Familie mich läßt)
Bremsen und Antrieb sind in der Post mit ID-Nummer, von dem Verkäufer der Gabel habsch noch nix gehört...
der wird doch nicht...
Gute Nacht in die Runde,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magura952 (23. August 2013)

Je flacher desto besser, (.Y.)->da nicht!, lautet die Devise bei der Front. Musst Druck aufm VR haben  Wenn es nicht flacher geht, isses schade. Ist geil  einige mm machen da schon einiges aus )


----------



## stuckwave (24. August 2013)

der THREAD leeeeeeeebt wieder !!!!


----------



## oppaunke (24. August 2013)

Kette und Kranz sind heute angekommen, bei der Gabel bin ich vermutlich an einen Verkäufer geraten der 4 Wochen braucht um das Paket abzuschicken.Oder der Typ will die Gabel jetzt am WE nochmal ordentlich rannehmen und baut die erst am Montag aus oder was auch immer.
Könnt kotzen.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (24. August 2013)

Einmal wird das Remedy das noch schaffen.  ð²


----------



## T3ch61 (24. August 2013)

oppaunke sehr schöne bike rahmen und es wird immer mehr 
übertreib nicht mit dem gewicht 

so jung was ich sagen wollte das mein dh bike erst mal an der wand nagle muss weil ich am 2.09.13 _operation an der schulter habe und die platte muss raus 


grüss euch

christian r.
_


----------



## stuckwave (24. August 2013)

****, versvhieb das mal oder morgen nochmal mit dem alten bike krachen lassen, wer weiss wanns wieder geht


----------



## Magura952 (24. August 2013)

Wir (Freundin und der Icke) sind morgen am Start. Will endlich paar gescheite Fotos von mir :/ Diesmal haben wir ne vernünftige Kamera am Start


----------



## stuckwave (24. August 2013)

falsch, ne dummi cam die alles von alleine macht, bei meiner muss man halt mit um können


----------



## oppaunke (24. August 2013)

Ach, alles Mist.Hatte gestern schon mit Karsten gesprochen.Habe morgen unseren Großen.Das war schon länger klar, ich habs nur verpennt.
Aber dieses Jahr gehts auf jeden Fall noch mal nach Braunlage.Sons werd ich irre.
Kerl wat bin ich hibbelich.Wenn doch nur die Gabel schon da wäre...
Euch allen auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und wenig Stürze!
Macht schöne Fotos und stellt mal was hier rein.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuckwave (24. August 2013)

machen wa, dein Titel als drittgeilster typ is aber langsam in Gefahr ;-)


----------



## oppaunke (24. August 2013)

nanana, als drittgeilster habe ich eben mal etwas geschraubt...
so quasi als Methadon...







Bis jetzt Sattel, Sattelklemme und HR_Nabe neu, Rest Gebrauchtteile.
Jungens, es ist erschreckend was ihr so alles in euren Schubladen verkommen lasst...
Gruß an den Geilsten und den Zweitgeilsten,
Christian


----------



## Magura952 (24. August 2013)

Ich verscherbel immer gleich alles  Wird sofort in Geld umgewandelt


----------



## stuckwave (25. August 2013)

man muss flexibel bleiben ;-)


----------



## oppaunke (25. August 2013)

wo bleiben die BILDAS?


----------



## stuckwave (26. August 2013)

ma was in die Dropbox gestellt, quali is durch dropbox zwar komprimierter mist aber zu gucken reichts erstmal ;-)

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/coel4oqgyxdfeo5/QR-mCLNprv/schnippsel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuckwave (26. August 2013)

und nochmal mein letztes video. evtl kennts der ein oder andere ja noch nicht 

https://vimeo.com/49817453


----------



## oppaunke (26. August 2013)

na und ich dachte ich bekomm hier wenigstens mal ein paar aussagekräftige Fotos...
Wetter war gut denk ich?
Grüßle,
der Drittgeilste


----------



## Magura952 (26. August 2013)

Wärste bei Facebook (falls du es nicht bist) da hab ich das ein oder andere gepostet haha


----------



## Deleted 25931 (26. August 2013)

Hot shit!! Quasi....

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/222914-scott-worldcup-rahmen-klassiker

Und das Sitzrohr ist nur 55cm kurz. Sehr progrssiver Rahmen.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (26. August 2013)

stuckwave schrieb:


> ma was in die Dropbox gestellt, quali is durch dropbox zwar komprimierter mist aber zu gucken reichts erstmal ;-)
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/coel4oqgyxdfeo5/QR-mCLNprv/schnippsel




Die Slomos sind geil. 

Allerdings dreht sich der "Kameraarm" um ein Achse zu viel. Die Horizontale muss fest sein.


----------



## Nilz (26. August 2013)

Jap, da stimme ich dir zu, die Horizontale Achse dreht sich zu leicht, das sieht Mami Met am Ende der Aufnahme, der kleine schnelle Schwenk der Kamera. 
Was ist denn mit den Aufnahmen weiter oben, sind die brauchbar?
Gruß Karsten


----------



## stuckwave (27. August 2013)

jo, sind sie, stell ich ein wenn ich wieder @home bin, bin in Braunschweig, bis Mittwoch


----------



## Magura952 (27. August 2013)

Die Dropboxsachen musste ich mir inner Firma angucken  
schaut sehr gut aus bis zum Schluss. Der Schwenk macht es kaputt finde ich. Da müsste die Aparatur star bleiben und nicht schwenken. Schaut soweit schon ganz gut aus.


----------



## oppaunke (27. August 2013)

Wie heißt du denn bei FB?
Meine Frau ist da angemeldet.
Gabel ist im übrigen angekommen!
Dazu später mündlich mehr.Mußte ich noch was dran tun, da ca. 18cm Schaftlänge bei dem Verkäufer 16cm auf meinem Zollstock entsprechen...
Im übrigen brauch ich auch noch andere Teile für den Steuersatz, da da wohl jemand die Teile für die obere und untere Schale beim nachbestellen verwechselt hat...
Hoffe die Teile kommen morgen.Zumindest sind die Jungs bei Reset sehr engagiert bei der Sache.Ich hofee die Jungs und Mädels bei der Post auch.
naja, am WE hab ich eh keine Zeit zum fahren.Ist ja Treckerennen in Albaxen.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Magura952 (27. August 2013)

Mich kann man nicht finden, wenn man nach mir sucht  ( jedenfalls ist es so eingestellt)
Ich müsste wenn dann umgekehrt suchen  

Die von dir genannten Gründe sind jene, weshalb ich mir nichts gebrauchtes mehr online kaufe. Nur Original ist legal  Außerdem ist man finanziell endlich in der Lage dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuckwave (27. August 2013)

das ist alles nur übungssache, nen steady kann man nicht einfach in die hand nehmen und gleich loslaufen, das braucht ein wenig übung.

Es war auch noch nicht richtig justiert, wenn das perfekt eingestellt wippt das in keine richtung mehr.

Einfach mal bei youtube steady eingeben, da könnt ihr schaun was mit sowas alles möglich ist.


----------



## Magura952 (27. August 2013)

Da war die GoPro 3 drauf montiert ne? (dumme Frage) 
Dann üben wir am Donnerstag mal für die Zukunft


----------



## stuckwave (27. August 2013)

ja, nehme die grosse aber auch mit, alles was ich videotechnisch zu bieten hab.

 @Drittgeilster typ der welt, such ma sascha vieth facebook, haste mich wenigstens ;-)


----------



## T3ch61 (27. August 2013)

ich lasse mich überraschen was daraus wird


----------



## oppaunke (28. August 2013)

Magura952 schrieb:


> Mich kann man nicht finden, wenn man nach mir sucht



Vielleicht ist es ja auch für beide Seiten besser so...!?



Und ich habe bislang echt nur gute Erfahrungen mit gebrauchtem Kram gemacht.Kommt wohl auch drauf an was man erwartet.
Das der Typ sich nun um schlanke 2cm vermessen hat ist natürlich Schrott.Die Gabel an sich ist aber für den Preis völlig ok.(zumindest optisch.Technisch funktionell kann ichs natürlich erst beurteilen wenn ich damit gefahren bin.Mit viel Glück kann ich heute abend das Werk vollenden.
Grüßle,
Christian


----------



## Magura952 (28. August 2013)

Ja, aber genau die 2cm lassen bei dir jetzt wieder Kosten anfallen. Ich habe 2 mal ne Federgabel bekommen. Und 2 mal war das Ding runtergerockt bis aufs letzte (Obwohl als technisch gut inschuss beschrieben). Bei einer hat sich später sogar herausgestellt, dass das Casting verzogen war...mit eben jenen Personen dann anzufangen hin und her zu diskutieren ob die nun arglistig diese Mängel verschwiegen haben. hatte ich keine Lust drauf. Ich verbuche das als Lehrgeld und kaufe IMMER Neuware  Für die beiden Gabeln hätte ich mir 1 neue kaufen können und  es wäre gut gewesen....so lernt man aus Fehlern


----------



## oppaunke (28. August 2013)

Naja, Kosten nicht direkt, aber eben Zeit und Geduld.
Sowas ist halt immer Shice.
Heute ists wohl aber soweit, das Ding kann zusammengeschraubt werden.Es sollte alles da sein und zusammen passen.(das hatte ich aber schonmal gedacht...)
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Magura952 (28. August 2013)

Sofort Foddos posten! 

Ich überlege auch Investitionen in den Antrieb/Schaltung zu stecken.
Shimano Saint M820 10Fach Schaltwerk/schalthebel, 10 RR Kassette 11-28 Übersetzung
MRP G3 Kefü...


----------



## lenog (28. August 2013)

ich bau mir demnächst was in 650b...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lenog (28. August 2013)

hatte ich eig. schon letztes jahr vor...


----------



## Magura952 (28. August 2013)

Nach der Schaltung sind nur noch ein "paar" "Kleinigkeiten" zu Ã¤ndern  

Ich suche noch nach nem Freeride-Hardtail. 
Es gibt von Commencal ein gutes. Aber da warte ich bis die 2014er Bike schÃ¶n gÃ¼nstig sind...im Moment liegen die bei 2000â¬. Das 2013er Spitzenmodell ist just fÃ¼r 870â¬ Ã¼ber den Ladentisch gegangen )


----------



## oppaunke (29. August 2013)

So, beinahe fertig.
Leider brauche ich doch die hohe Brücke für die Boxxer.
Selbige fliegt aber wohl von Wien aus ein.
Also dauert die Fertigstellung doch noch ein wenig.
Schade, dachte es würde mit der Flachen passen.
Ansonsten sollte es soweit fertsch sein.
Foto des aktuellen Baufortschritts mache ich heute abend, gestern nacht war es mir zu spät...gähn.

650B? Ketzer!


----------



## T3ch61 (29. August 2013)

Ich wollte euch fragen ob einer von euch am diesen Wochenende ein platz frei für mich *egal welcher bikepark* ???

Am 2.09.13 ist die op von meiner Schlüsselbein! Die platte muss raus!!!


Gruß euch
Christian



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lenog (29. August 2013)

ketzer aus leidenschaft, aber immer hart an der wahrheit


----------



## lenog (29. August 2013)

y<3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 25931 (29. August 2013)

Mit 650b habe ich auch schon spekuliert.
Aber irgendwie gibt es keine potenten Gabeln. Müsste man was bewährtes passendes mit 26 Zoll nutzen.


----------



## Magura952 (29. August 2013)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...on-Komplettbike-Gr-L-carbon-red-Mod-2013.html

Das ist mein feuchter Endurotraum <3


----------



## lenog (29. August 2013)

nunja, enduro wäre untertrieben. das banshee rune ist getestet big mountain- riding fähig.


----------



## oppaunke (30. August 2013)

Ich habe ja das Remedy und kann da eigentlich nur gutes von berichten.
Habe ja das beschnittene mit 150/150mm FW und das Ding geht richtig gut.Mit den Mountain Kings bin ich ja auch schon knapp an 650b dran.
Bikepark geht damit auch, wenns nicht grad zu wurzelig und steinig wird.
Dann werden aber auch andere "Superenduros" an ihre Grenzen kommen.
Braunlage war schon grenzwertig.Aber ansonsten ist das Teil sehr geil zu fahren.
Und nur knappe 14kg.Da machts gleich noch mehr Spaß.
Winterberg würde ich mir damit locker zutrauen.
Das Banshee Rune wäre mir schon too much.Wohnen ja nicht in Vancouver.Und selbst da nehmen die wohl eher ein Big Bike zum shredden...


----------



## lenog (1. September 2013)

fertig für willingen, wünsche alle einen schönen sonntag!


----------



## Magura952 (1. September 2013)

Sehr fein! Bevor ich das Demo gekauft hab ich mir den auch in Silber/Blau angeschaut


----------



## oppaunke (4. September 2013)

So, eben in der Mittagspause war First Rollout.
An der Fahrwerksabstimmung werd ich noch ein bisserl arbeiten müssen, aber das war/ist ja auch nur der erste Eindruck auf Asphalt.
Föten folgen.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Flexagon (4. September 2013)

ist hier jemand direkt aus höxter? und wenn ja: sagt dann die firma "M.O.V. designtec" irgendwas? dieweil dort ist mein rahmen verlorengegangen und ich hätte den gern wieder, aber ich erreiche niemanden dort.

mfg flexagon


----------



## lenog (4. September 2013)

naklar! "M.O.V. designtec" kennt doch jeder, die ham schon dutzende rahmen von mir verschachert...  ?!?


----------



## RnR Dude (4. September 2013)

Flexagon schrieb:


> ist hier jemand direkt aus höxter? und wenn ja: sagt dann die firma "M.O.V. designtec" irgendwas? dieweil dort ist mein rahmen verlorengegangen und ich hätte den gern wieder, aber ich erreiche niemanden dort.
> 
> mfg flexagon



Sprech mal den User @MUD´doc an. Der ist öfter mal in Höxter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flexagon (4. September 2013)

vielen dank


----------



## oppaunke (4. September 2013)

Der Walter ist ab und an ein paar Wochen in den USA wegen Autos kaufen.Mag sein, daß er da grad rumtrainiert!?
(wobei er dann eine Ansage auf dem Beantworter hätte)
Ist aber schon generell schwer zu erreichen der Gute.
Viel Erfolg!
(meinen Kram hab ich bislang immer wiederbekommen...)
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## MUD´doc (4. September 2013)

Tach, Leutz  @RnR Dude 
Es gibt einen sogenannten "Erwähnungshinweis" im IBC?!
Was man nach den ganzen Jahren noch so lernt...

Hi Flexagon
Der Laden ist ca. 1 km von meiner Arbeitstelle entfernt. Schaffe es allerdings erst 
am Freitag mittag da mal vorbei zukommen und mir den Laden mal zur Gemüte zu
führen. Gebe dir dann Bescheid.

@ oppaunke
Fotoooos!!!
...oder biste beim Treckerrennen unter die Räderchen gekommen?! 
Oder haste dabei doch noch einen "besseren" LRS-Satz gewonnen ;]P


----------



## Magura952 (4. September 2013)

Uah Leute lasst es endlich Wochenende werden ! Ich will Knallgas geben


----------



## Flexagon (5. September 2013)

@ mud doc  vielen dank, das wäre sehr nett.

@ oppaunke eine ansage hat er auf dem AB, aber dann hättte er mir mal bescheid geben können...ausgemacht war als letztes datum der 26.08., aber es kam keinerlei antwort mehr auf 3 mails...naja, anzeige läuft nu und der sommer ist weg :/.


----------



## Magura952 (5. September 2013)

Um was geht es denn dabei überhaupt? Verstehe nur Bahnhof...


----------



## lenog (5. September 2013)

me too...


----------



## Flexagon (5. September 2013)

ich habe einen votec VXC an eine firma in höxter gesandt, dort sollte er verchromt werden...leider zog sich das immer mehr hin mit immer anderen Ansagen und Änderungen und nun ist ganz Funkstille....verbraucherschutz riet zur anzeige.


----------



## Magura952 (6. September 2013)

Ich wäre einfach mal vorbeotgefahren wenn es innerhalb von 50 km ist. 
Aber gut zu wissen, so kann man solche Firmen meiden 
Viel Erfolg dein Rahmen zurück zu ergattern aumen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (6. September 2013)

Wie schon erwähnt, ich habe meinen Kram (ca. 20 Teile über die letzten 2 Jahre) immer wieder zu meiner Zufriedenheit zurückbekommen!
Es dauert halt immer etwas länger bei ihm, wenn man das weiß sollte es kein Problem darstellen.
Wenn natürlich gar keine Rückmeldung kommt, muß man ihm halt mal auf die Füße steigen.
Generell finde ich aber, daß man deshalb nicht gleich die Firma meiden muß, nur weil mal was schiefgelaufen ist.
Dann dürftest du bei keinem Versender und auch bei keiner Bikemarke glücklich werden...

Hilft dem Flexagon aber jetzt auch nicht weiter...


@ MUD`doc: Fotos folgen, ich will dich als Grafiker nicht mit  
                     halbseidenen Kellerfotos quälen... 
                     Ist grad mal wieder etwas schwierig.Dieses WE geht nix mit
                     fahren, nächstes und übernächstes WE vermutlich auch 
                     nicht...also gibts auch keine schönen Fotos.
                     Bleibt mir noch die Hoffnung auf nen goldenen Oktober...
                     Der LRS ist natürlich ver- und umgebaut im Bike.

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Flexagon (6. September 2013)

@oppaunke

ja, also mir wäre das auch lieber, das ganze ohne anzeige über die bühne zu bekommen, aber es kommt ja wirklich gar keine rückmeldung...noch bestünde ja die möglichkeit (glaube ich), dass ich die anzeige zurückziehen kann.

mfg flexagon


----------



## oppaunke (6. September 2013)

Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg.
Trotzdem schade das es soweit kommen mußte.
Gute Nacht,
Christian


----------



## oppaunke (8. September 2013)

So, endlich habe ich die Gewissheit, daß ich am 29.9 Freizeit habe.
Da ich davon ausgehe, daß an diesem Tag die Sonne nochmal alles geben wird, frage ich schonmal in die Runde ob jemand Lust hat, mit nach Braunlage zu kommen, bzw sich dann da zu treffen.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## maxpower (8. September 2013)

Das ist ja erst in 3 Wochen  Aber ich bin dabei
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Magura952 (8. September 2013)

Denke mal das ich dabei bin. Bis dahin ist die Hand wieder fit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (9. September 2013)

ich weiß das das erst in 3 wochen ist...
aber die anderen beiden sonntage vorher geht leider nix.


----------



## Nilz (9. September 2013)

Ich gehe davon aus, das ich auch dabei bin. 
Nachdem ich an meinem Antrieb einige Änderungen vorgenommen habe, bleibt die Kette jetzt auch da wo sie hingehört! In merxhausen hat es am Samstag Super funktioniert. 
In Braunlage ist dann der ultimative Test !
Gruß Karsten


----------



## Magura952 (9. September 2013)

Ich sitze just in diesem Moment beim handchirurgen. 

Dürfte ausfallen


----------



## oppaunke (9. September 2013)

wat haste denn gemacht mit deine Pfote?


----------



## lenog (9. September 2013)

oppaunke schrieb:


> So, endlich habe ich die Gewissheit, daß ich am 29.9 Freizeit habe.
> Da ich davon ausgehe, daß an diesem Tag die Sonne nochmal alles geben wird, frage ich schonmal in die Runde ob jemand Lust hat, mit nach Braunlage zu kommen, bzw sich dann da zu treffen.
> Gruß,
> Christian


 
Jap, bin dabei... ich geh mal davon aus daß die anderen auch noch zusagen. schönen gruß


----------



## oppaunke (9. September 2013)




----------



## Deleted 25931 (10. September 2013)

Mach mal endlich Foddos von Deinem Mopped.


----------



## oppaunke (14. September 2013)

endlich mal geschafft...






















Gruß,
Christian


----------



## lenog (15. September 2013)

dein bike ist richtig hübsch geworden, naja bis auf den sattel. einen in komplett schwarz würde besser passen meiner meinung nach, ansonsten sehr geil. Hast du es schon wiegen können?


----------



## Deleted 25931 (15. September 2013)

Top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (15. September 2013)

Sattel wird eh noch getauscht. aber einem geschenkten gaul...
der ist viel zu schwer.
wiegen können jein.dürfte um die 17kg wiegen.also von meiner Vorgabe jenseits der 16kg meilenweit entfernt.aber dafür, daß das Bike zu 99% aus gebrauchten Teilen zusammengesetzt ist, ist das Gewicht halt annehmbar.gewichtstuning ist ja immernoch möglich.
grad bei dem LRS mit Bereifung ist ja schon bald 1 kg drin.
nsonsten freue ich mich auf den 29.9.hoffentlich ist Wetter.
Ich könnt auch mit Anhänger fahren, dann kann ich zwar bis zu 15 Bikes mitbekommen, aber nur 3 Personen.
wer also mit PKW ne menge Leute mitnehmen kann, bitte melden.die Bikes könnt ich mitnehmen. 
PS: heute morgen war ich oberhalb der Weinbergkapelle im Walde und bin quasi Northshore gefahren...
Ist zwar ne olle Klapperrampe, aber ging trotz Regenwetter gut.
Hatte nur Not mich rechtzeitig in die Pedalen einzuklicken... 
gruß,
Christian


----------



## Magura952 (15. September 2013)

Northshore mit Klicks erfordert viel Übung ^^ 
Schön aufgebaut


----------



## oppaunke (16. September 2013)

ja, die Anfahrt ist halt kurz und hakelig, da fand ich so schnell das kleine Pedal nicht, aber beim 2ten Anlauf hats geklappt.


----------



## Magura952 (16. September 2013)

Andere Pedalen


----------



## oppaunke (16. September 2013)

ja nee, beim normalen fahren find ich die Clickies schon angenehmer als Flatpedalen.Die bleiben dran.


----------



## Magura952 (17. September 2013)

So meinte ich das nicht....
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Pedale/Pedal/PD-M647-DX-Pedale.html
Die kaufen und glücklich sein. Beste Klickpedale die ich je hatte....


----------



## lenog (18. September 2013)

jedenfalls, würd ich darauf achten dass der hinterbau vom nicolai ion designtechnisch weiß wie möglich, anbauteilemäßig politisch korekt in dezentem schwarz halten...


----------



## oppaunke (19. September 2013)

Erstmal muß alles funktionieren, dann kann ich mir Gedanken um farbliche Gestaltungen machen.
Habe noch die erste generation der DX Pedalen hier, sind aber so bleischwer...ansonsten natürlich eine gute Idee.
Hat schonmal jemand ne 14tage Wettervorhersage gesehen?
Hoffentlich passts.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Magura952 (19. September 2013)

Die schaffen es doch nicht mal das Wetter für den kommenden Tag zu prognostizieren  Wie sollen die es da schaffen das auf 14 Tage auszudehnen?   

Bei wichtigen Teilen wie: Fahrwerk, Reifen, Pedalen spare selbst ich nicht am Gewicht.
Da muss die Qualität passen 
So kommen keine Freeride-Piss-Puschen drauf auch wenn jeder Reifen 1,2 Kg wiegt.
Mit anderen Reifen und Pedalen wäre ich bereits u 17Kg, aber det taugt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 25931 (19. September 2013)

Kannst Du nich schlafen oder wie erklärt sich deine spätabendliche Tätigkeit hier im Forum??


----------



## oppaunke (19. September 2013)

man nennt es  "senile Bettflucht"...kommt mit dem Alter...
Ich brauche ne gute Wettervorhersage auch nur fürs Bauchgefühl...die Moral läge völlig danieder wenn ich jetzt schon wüßte, daß es am übernächsten WE die ganze Zeit nur schifft.


----------



## lenog (19. September 2013)

aber am wurmberg scheint doch noch sooo oft die sonne


----------



## Magura952 (19. September 2013)

Makkerfried schrieb:


> Kannst Du nich schlafen oder wie erklärt sich deine spätabendliche Tätigkeit hier im Forum??



So isses....da ich krank geschrieben bin kann ich aber ohne schlechtes Gewissen bis tief in die Nacht wach bleiben und bis Mittag schlafen


----------



## oppaunke (22. September 2013)

Nun denn, die Wettervorhersagen für nächsten Sonntag widersprechen sich aber auch komplett...
Ist wie Münze werfen...
Bei Regenwetter bleib ich zuhause, ich bin ausgewiesener Schönwetterfahrer.
Außer beim Motorradfahren.Da bin ich ausgewiesener Superschönstwetterfahrer!
Nee, bei Regen muß ich mir dieses Wurzelgehämmere nicht antun.Muß am Montag wieder topfit auf der Arbeit erscheinen.Sonst gibt das Mecker.

Christian


----------



## Deleted 25931 (24. September 2013)

Briefmarken ist der neue Trend habe ich gelesen......

Wetterprognose sieht doch gut aus.

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1477786]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (24. September 2013)

japp,
freu mich schon auf Sonntag! hauptsache es geht nicht gleich bei der ersten Abfahrt was kaputt...


----------



## Magura952 (24. September 2013)

oppaunke schrieb:


> Nee, bei Regen muß ich mir dieses Wurzelgehämmere nicht antun.
> 
> Christian



Endet schnell vorm Baum und mit gerissenen Bändern am rechten Daumen


----------



## oppaunke (28. September 2013)

So Kinners,
morgen 8Uhr rollt der Braunlage-Express in Albaxen los.
Wir sind zu dritt.
Wetter sieht göttlich aus.
Freu mich!
Wen von euch sehen wir denn dann morgen in Braunlage?
Christian


----------



## Magura952 (28. September 2013)

mich leider nicht  Viel Spaß euch  und heile bleiben!


----------



## oppaunke (30. September 2013)

Geil wars!
falls irgendjemand Fotos gemacht hat, folgen die natürlich.
Seb hat mit der Gopro gefilmt.da bin ich mal gespannt was dabei rumgekommen ist.
Ansonsten war das Wetter genial und das Nicolai läuft wie auf Schienen.Ich hätte nie gedacht, daß das Bike so geil funzt.
Ist ja das erste mal, daß ich mit nem "Big-Bike" gefahren bin.
Schade das wir nur zu dritt waren.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Deleted 25931 (8. Oktober 2013)

dummdidummm....lalala....


----------



## oppaunke (8. Oktober 2013)

Das ist auch keine Entschuldigung...


----------



## Newklear (10. Oktober 2013)

Hi Leute,

bin nun auch das Downhill fahren angefangen. 

Gestern das erste mal in Brakel (Kaiserbrunnen) rumgeradelt.

Kennt jemand noch gute Strecke die er mir in der Umgebung empfehlen kann? Sonntag wollte ich erstmal den Bikepark Winterberg abchecken


----------



## lenog (10. Oktober 2013)

wüsste jetzt nix spontan ;p


----------



## RnR Dude (10. Oktober 2013)

@Newklear
Willkommen hier!

Am Kaiserbrunnen war ich auch heute. Gibt da einige nette Trails, aber für einen DH'ler sind die doch nichts. ;-)
Vor einigen Jahren hatten 2, 3 Leute mal die Idee, eine Freeridestecke in den Brakeler Wald zu buddeln. Geworden ist aber nichts daraus. 
Du hast hier einige Dirthügel im Generationenpark. Und die alte Motocrossstrecke hinterm Toom hat mMn nach Potential. Da könnte man was raus machen.
Ansonsten gibt es (DH-)Trail-mäßig nichts um Brakel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (12. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du nicht so weit fahren möchtest, probier mal den Bikepark in Merxhausen aus.
Der ist momentan wohl nicht so doll gepflegt, aber wenn man die verschiedenen Strecken kombiniert sollte man auch mit nem DH-Bike spaßig ins Tal rauschen können.Grundsätzlich bist du da allerdings mit nem stabilen AM oder Enduro besser unterwegs.

Mußt halt selber hochschieben.Aber für nen Sa oder So Nachmittag ists völlig ok.

Der Downhillfachwart ist ja auch hier im Forum aktiv, vielleicht kann der sich mal kompetent zu dem verbesserungswürdigen Zustand der Strecken in Merxhausen äußern.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## RnR Dude (19. Oktober 2013)

@Newklear
Gehörst du zu den Bikern, die heute nachmittag am Jibi in Brakel mit ihren Bikes (Torque, Cube AMS und Kona irgendwas) rumgehangen haben?


----------



## Newklear (24. Oktober 2013)

@RnR Dude

Nein  Bin bis jetzt auch immer nur alleine unterwegs gewesen. 

@oppaunke 

Danke für den Tipp. Aber ich denke mal dieses Jahr ist da auch nichts mehr mit fahren oder (andere Parks haben ja schon Sessionende).

Ich hab mir vor einigen Wochen den Bikepark Winterberg angeschaut. Sehr geiler Park muss ich sagen, werde ich mir nächstes Jahr defenetiv sehr oft antun.


Die Strecken in Brakel habe ich mir leider noch nicht anschauen können.


----------



## Magura952 (25. Oktober 2013)

Willingen und Braunlage haben dieses we noch auf. Wird auch beides noch ausgenutzt ^_^


----------



## oppaunke (26. Oktober 2013)

Viel Spaß dabei!
Ich hab  ein dickes Knie...so ist Essig mit Fahren...

 @newclear: in Merxhausen kannst du auch Heiligabend um 22Uhr fahren...Die haben Quasi immer offen.
Solltest dich halt vorher beim Chef melden.
Grundsätzlich ist da aber immer open House. 

Werd da im Winter bestimmt auch das ein oder andere Mal hinfahren.
Werds hier vorher kundtun.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## oppaunke (17. November 2013)

Mann was ists hier tot...Keiner da der was zu schreiben hat?
Hat wer Lust im Advent ne kleine Juckelrunde zu drehen mit berghochschieben und anschließendem Glühwein/Glühbier?
Und ist der zweitgeilste Typ der Welt eigentlich mittlerweile in seine Vaterrolle geschlüpft?
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Lukas2046 (17. November 2013)

Wo willste denn fahrn?? Glaub bei Bodenfrost is nicht so lustig. Hat eigentlich wer von Lust im Frühling Trails in Höxter/Boffzen anzulegen bzw auszubauen??

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Deleted 25931 (19. November 2013)

oppaunke schrieb:


> Mann was ists hier tot...Keiner da der was zu schreiben hat?
> Hat wer Lust im Advent ne kleine Juckelrunde zu drehen mit berghochschieben und anschließendem Glühwein/Glühbier?
> Und ist der zweitgeilste Typ der Welt eigentlich mittlerweile in seine Vaterrolle geschlüpft?
> Gruß,
> Christian



Ja, ist er. Deshalb hat er hier länger nicht mehr rein geschaut.  Alles neu und so zu Hause momentan.  Der ein oder andere kennt das ja. 
Die Idee eines vorweihnachtlichen Ausflugs nach Merxhausen kam mir auch schon in den Sinn.  So mit Zipfelmütze und so.....


----------



## MUD´doc (19. November 2013)

Bin immer unterwegs, oppaunke.
Jahreszeitbedingt nur noch am Wochenende. 
Das Fully schläft grad, dafür rockt das GT.
Übrigens: Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz!!!
Dein Punisher hat´s auch verdient =]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 25931 (20. November 2013)

Erster Platz?
Wer? Wo?


----------



## RnR Dude (20. November 2013)

Ich bin doch hier auch eher der stille Mitleser. 
Welche Ausrüstung bräuchte ich für Merxhausen? Reicht da Halbschale, Protektorenrucksack und Knieschützer oder muss es Fullface und Proketorenweste sein?

Von mir auch Glückwunsch dem oppaunke zum ersten Platz (wofür auch immer ) und dem frischgebackenem Papa.


----------



## MUD´doc (20. November 2013)

Mal über den Tellerrand geschaut, die Siegerehrung bei der Wahl zum IBC Classic Bike 2013 durchgelesen und siehe da:



zaskar-le schrieb:


> *IBC Classic Bike 2013, Kategorie B*
> *"All-Time-Classic MTB Individueller Aufbau"*
> 
> Schnell zeichnete sich ein klarer Favorit für diese Kategorie ab: mit Riesenschritten stürmte es nach vorn und gab die früh erkämpfte Führung dann auch nicht mehr her. Ein Riesenspektakel jedoch spielte sich im Verfolgerfeld ab, mit letztlich dann auch sehr knappem Ausgang auf den weiteren Podestplätzen.
> ...


 Tolles Teil und in Reallife noch schicker. Aber nichts geht gegen die Cloud 9!

  @RnR Dude
Kann dir noch ein Snowboard-Rückenprotektor und ein MX-Cross-Helm leihen.


----------



## oppaunke (22. November 2013)

Von mir natürlich auch einen RIIIIEEEESEN-Glückwunsch an die frisch gewordenen Eltern!
Demnächst dann auch persönlich...

Und Danke für die Glückwünsche bezüglich des Bestrafers.
Wenn die Fahreigenschaften jetzt noch passen würden, wäre das grandios.Ist aber eine Californische Rennfeile wie aus dem Lehrbuch.
Geradeauslauf genial, aber enge Kehren sind gar nicht so seins.Da kippt der Lenker dann auch einfach mal ganz schlank ab und man segelt gekonnt über den (zugegebenermaßen extreme schönen) True Temper Lenker...
Getestet im Steilhang über Bodenwerder.Kann ich nur empfehlen.Schöne Trails mit sehr schöner Aussicht aufs Wesertal ziehen sich da durch die Böschung.
Ist aber nix mit DH-Bikes.Da reicht ein HT völlig.Mit klassischem Material ists nochmal geiler.
Dafür kommt Anfang nächsten Jahres noch die ultimative Trailmaschine.(Natürlich auch ein Oldtimer)
Da sind Rahmen und Gabel aber momentan noch auf Usedom in der Beautyfarm um den Lack wieder in Form zu bringen...







Deine Laufräder haben den DH-Test im übrigen fast unbeschadet überstanden.Hinten hatte ich etwas wenig Luft drauf und habe mir ne kleine Delle eingefangen.Aber nix wildes.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## oppaunke (22. November 2013)

RnR Dude schrieb:


> Ich bin doch hier auch eher der stille Mitleser.
> Welche Ausrüstung bräuchte ich für Merxhausen? Reicht da Halbschale, Protektorenrucksack und Knieschützer oder muss es Fullface und Proketorenweste sein?
> 
> Von mir auch Glückwunsch dem oppaunke zum ersten Platz (wofür auch immer ) und dem frischgebackenem Papa.





Kommt drauf an was du fahrerisch drauf hast.
Ohne Fullface Helm fahre ich da zumindest nicht.
Zu viele Wurzeln,Bäume und Baumstümpfe die dir die Murmel spalten können.
Noch dazu ein schlampiger Downhill-Fachwart...
(sorry, der ging an Mackerfried)
Ach und sag doch hier mal Bescheid wenn du hinfährst.Wenns einzurichten ist kämen bestimmt ein paar alte Leute zusammen um sich weh zu tun.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Deleted 25931 (23. November 2013)

oppaunke schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was du fahrerisch drauf hast.
> Ohne Fullface Helm fahre ich da zumindest nicht.
> Zu viele Wurzeln,Bäume und Baumstümpfe die dir die Murmel spalten können.
> Noch dazu ein schlampiger Downhill-Fachwart...
> ...





Das Amt des Dh-Fachwarts habe ich schon seit zwei Jahren nicht mehr inne. Deshalb läuft da auch nix mehr..... *hust*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (25. November 2013)

Aha, ich hatte mich schon gewundert wo die blühende Landschaft und die mit Liebe geshapten Trails hin sind...
Das erklärt dann ja einiges!

Habe heute übrigens noch nen unbekannten alten Sack auf nem silbernen DH-Bike in Höxter gesehen.Mach ein Demo gewesen sein, kann mich aber auch irren.
Kennt den wer?Naja, wird ja nicht so viele silberne DH Bikes in HX geben.
Typ ist so um die 30 und trägt das nicht vorhandene Haupthaar offen.
Kam mir bekannt vor, soll heißen, war/ist kein Student.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Deleted 25931 (26. November 2013)

Hmm, vielleicht Stefan alias...vergessen, mit frischer Farbe auf dem Rahmen und weniger Haaren? Eindeutig ein Fall für Soko Höxter. 

Auf meinem Geburtsvorbereitungskurz habe ich auch einen Biker  Dtadtoldendorf getroffen dem ich mit Karsten auch schon in Braunlage gesichtet habe. Die Welt ist klein.  Vielleicht schaut er hier mal rein.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (26. November 2013)

...aus S... den....


----------



## Deleted 25931 (27. November 2013)

Geht gut ab hier.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (27. November 2013)

Kann mir hier jemand bzgl des Continental Baron in der BlackChilli Downhill Version was zu Rollwiferstand, Selbstreinigung und Pannenangalligkeit erzählen?


----------



## lenog (27. November 2013)

Makkerfried schrieb:


> Kann mir hier jemand bzgl des Continental Baron in der BlackChilli Downhill Version was zu Rollwiferstand, Selbstreinigung und Pannenangalligkeit erzählen?



leider nein... aber der highroller 2 läuft schneller als der minion dhr.... denke ich.....


----------



## MUD´doc (9. Dezember 2013)

Conti? Kein Plan. 
Fahre nur die Vögel und das bisher ohne Probleme.

Hier was anderes Positives: 
Artikel der Neuen Westfälischen, 09.12.2013
"Mehr Platz für Mountainbiker.
Stadt unterstützt den MSC Desenberg beim Bau eines Dirt-Bike-Parks mit 2.000 Euro"


----------



## Magura952 (23. Dezember 2013)

Hab den Baron seid 2 Jahren drauf. Pannenschutz ist i.O hatte ein paar Mal nen Platten in Braunlage. Selbstreinigung ist Spitze...Rollwiderstand kannste dir bei nem 1,2 KG DH Puschen selber denken  
Grip ist Spitze. Allerdings hört der Spaß bei Regen auf. Bei nassem/feuchtem Boden o.ä packen die jedoch wie Sau 
Fahre nur noch Conti.  Nach viel Probieren bei Schwalbe, Maxxis und Michelin


----------



## Deleted 25931 (23. Dezember 2013)

Für ggfs. neue Projekte muss altes weichen.

Hätte da noch einen Santa Cruz Butcher Rahmen in Größe L abzugeben. Mit Chris King tapered Steuersatz, Fox RP 23 Dämpfer und Sattelstütze. Zustand sehr gut. Für VHB 550€.
Geometrie: http://brimages.bikeboardmedia.netd...2010/04/santa-cruz-butcher-geometry-specs.gif
http://www.viladomat.com/prodspics/015631/015631_4.jpg oder in meiner Galerie:

2.) dazu passend: Fox Van 36 Rc2 Fit Weiss mit 160mm Federweg, Tapered Steuerrohr. Guter bis sehr guter Zustand. Für VHB 300€

3.) und einen Laufradradsatz der mit viel Liebe bei Gocycle eingespeicht wurde:

Hope Pro evo II Naben  VR/HR  20mm/135x10mm
WTB Felgen I23 TCS Tubeless kompatibel
Sapim Laser Speichen 2,0/1,5/2,0
Gewicht bei knapp 1800g

NP war in genannter Konfiguration 380€; abzugeben für 300VHB

http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...26-_Laufradsatz_-WTB_i23_TCS-_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop


----------



## oppaunke (26. Dezember 2013)

Wünsche euch allen auch frohe Weihnachten gehabt zu haben!
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 25931 (27. Dezember 2013)




----------



## lenog (8. Januar 2014)

2.) dazu passend: Fox Van 36 Rc2 Fit Weiss mit 160mm Federweg, Tapered Steuerrohr. Guter bis sehr guter Zustand. Für VHB 300€

hmmm in schwarz hätt ich die gabel sofort genommen^^


----------



## Deleted 25931 (8. Januar 2014)

Alles schon weg.


----------



## lenog (14. Januar 2014)

war ja auch ein guter kurs


----------



## Magura952 (17. Januar 2014)

Newklear schrieb:


> @RnR Dude
> 
> Nein  Bin bis jetzt auch immer nur alleine unterwegs gewesen.
> 
> ...




Wir fahren morgen in den BIKEPARK WARSTEIN. Zwar klein aber hat auch im Winter auf 
Silbernes Demo hat hier keiner in HX. Höchstens ein Dalmatiner Transferdruck Optik  Den Herren kenne ich von früher...

Ansonsten gibts hier noch nen Vogel mit Orangenen Demo 8 TLD xP Der wohnt aber in Lüchringen und nicht in Höxter höhö


----------



## T3ch61 (17. Januar 2014)

maqura952 wie ist in warstein? weil ich nächte monat hin fahrer.
komisch ich bin der einzige höxteraner bin den ich hier in höxter kein dh fahrer kenne aber nur ausser habt von hx.


----------



## Lukas2046 (17. Januar 2014)

Is ja auch nich so sinnvoll in Hx DH fährt, hier ist eher AM-Enduro (vorrausgesetzt man kennt Strecken). Ich kenn auch iwie hier auch keine Strecken wo man richtig DH fahren kann oder ihr??? Da muss man halt immer in den Bikepark fahren.

Gruß Lukas


----------



## oppaunke (17. Januar 2014)

Boah Leute, was haut ihr denn hier fürn Satzbau raus?
Da verknotet man sich ja beim lesen.

Grundsätzlich heißts ja auch nicht, daß alle hier anwesenden nur DH fahren.
Und im großen und ganzen haben wir doch hier in und um HX ideales Enduro Terrain.
Wie eure Tour nach Warstein war tät mich übrigens auch interessieren!
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## oppaunke (18. Januar 2014)

Wir sind jetzt mal im Ostwestfalen-Forum zu finden.
Bergisches Land und Ruhrbebiet war irgendwie so unpassend.
Interessiert wohl aber eh keinen.Von daher...
Ein schönes Wochenende in die schmale Runde!
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 25931 (18. Januar 2014)

Doch doch.  Wollte den Administrator zwecks Verschiebung des Themas auch anschreiben. Da bist Du mir zuvor gekommen.  Ich will nicht wissen wieviele da draußen alleine rumfahren weil sie das Thema hier nicht gefunden haben.  Parallel im Niedersachsen unterforum wäre auch was.  Dann geht es hier rund...... 

 via Tapatalk


----------



## T3ch61 (18. Januar 2014)

In meine Auge fahren in hx 5 junge Leute mit dem dh rum.
Das gute ist es bin nicht allein den yt tues 2.0 "bj 2012".
Diese mehr hole ich mir ein enduro Bike das ich mal in Kreis hx mal den Berg hoch fahren.


----------



## MUD´doc (18. Januar 2014)

Hab den Admin schon nach der Eröffnung der neuen Optik angeschrieben,
dass nach "...Bergisch La" noch das "nd und Westfalen" fehlt.
Aber man sieht, das "Land" wurde vollendet und wir sind nun komischerweise
im Ost-Westfalen-Thread gelandet. Hab mich auch gewundert?!

Aprospos, wofür hier ein DH? Diese reinrassigen Kisten sind halt nur für den Park.
Fahre doch auch kein Formel 1-Wagen über die Landstraße.


----------



## T3ch61 (18. Januar 2014)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Hab den Admin schon nach der Eröffnung der neuen Optik angeschrieben,
> dass nach "...Bergisch La" noch das "nd und Ostwestfalen" fehlt.
> Aber man sieht, das "Land" wurde vollendet und wir sind nun komischerweise
> im Ost-Westfalen-Thread gelandet. Hab mich auch gewundert?!
> ...




Hat du völlig recht aber möchte auch mal hier und rum Kreis von hx persönlich kennenlern. Das ich auch mal mit dem nach Bikepark fahren zb. Fahrgemeinschaft.


----------



## Magura952 (20. Januar 2014)

Also Warstein ist murks. Der Lift ist ne Zumutung. Einmal falsch eingehakt kann dir das Stahlseil vom Schlepplift ( es gibt keinen anderen) mal fix die Federgabel zersägen ( wäre mir fast passiert ). Die Strecken sind ulalala. Der Downhill ist mehr ein Rinnsaal, die Fun und Freeride sind eher unterer Durchschnitt. Einzig der Slopestyle kurs sollte jenen die Spaß daran haben einiges an Unterhaltung bieten. 

Für mich jedenfalls das erste und letzte Mal.


----------



## oppaunke (20. Januar 2014)

Naja, Schlepplift ist halt meist relativ Materialmordend.
Der in Schulenberg ist ja auch nicht ohne.
Wir haben uns gestern im Wald bei Heinsen trotz Navi im Matsch verirrt...
Aber wir haben nen Schuldigen gefunden.
Unser lieber User Nilz hat uns und sich selbst dank seines I-Phones in die Irre geführt!
Dafür kennen wir jetzt die Dicke Buche im Heinser Wald.
Den Schmodder hab ich zum Glück gleich gestern noch vom Bike geputzt.Wiederlicher Lehmputz das.
Wann und Wo ist denn Saisoneröffnungsbrangen?
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magura952 (21. Januar 2014)

Je nachdem welcher Bikepark als erstes aufmacht


----------



## Deleted 25931 (21. Januar 2014)

Merxhausen!!!!


 via Tapatalk


----------



## MUD´doc (21. Januar 2014)

Apropos Merxhausen... gibt´s da noch das Osterfeuerspringen?


----------



## T3ch61 (21. Januar 2014)

ich denke mal zwische märz und april werden alle bikeparks öffnen. je nachdem wetter ist.
ich freue mich schon auf dem sommer urlaub nach Zau[:ber:]g Semmering. mein arbeitskollege ist schon verrückt nach 24std dh rennen.
ob einer von euch auch nach semmering fährt?


----------



## Magura952 (22. Januar 2014)

Ich rede von Bikepark und nicht vermurckster Ruckelhaufen mit verpeilten "Betreibern" -.- 

Der kleine Bordasch wird sich da den Arsch abfahren so wie ich ihn kenne  
Ich fahre mit Freundin im Sommer 10 Tage nach Saalbach  das wird auch gut ^^


----------



## lenog (22. Januar 2014)

...ich zieh' nach braunlage dieses jahr (so oft es geht), und bete jetzt schon dass ich mir nix abfahren werde^^


----------



## Deleted 25931 (22. Januar 2014)

Braunlage ohne Verluste gab es bisher noch nicht. 

 via Tapatalk


----------



## T3ch61 (22. Januar 2014)

Das gute ist ein andere Arbeitskollege hat ein Wohnung im Braunlage Mann könnte Wochenende in Braunlage länger bleiben. Die Wohnung ist immer leer und hat 35 cm²
Das rech für 4 Mann für Wochenende bleiben.
Der Jan freu sich wieder das ich ihn erzählt habe


----------



## Magura952 (23. Januar 2014)

Makkerfried schrieb:


> Braunlage ohne Verluste gab es bisher noch nicht.
> 
> via Tapatalk


Ihr habt das falsche Material, ich hatte außer nen Platten, letztes jahr keinen Schaden da


----------



## oppaunke (23. Januar 2014)

Kein Wunder bei deinem Fahrstil...
Den Platten hast du vermutlich beim Bikeverladen provoziert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lenog (23. Januar 2014)

na das kann ja was geben, hehe 
jedenfalls darf man auf die neue line am Wurmberg gespannt sein. Zu dessen Baufortschritt, ich leider auch nix weiteres in Erfahrung bringen konnte. Normalerweise sollte man davon ausgehen, daß das zur Parkeröffnung fahrbar ist. Aber bei den gestörten Ansichten der Braunlager Bikeparkbetreiber, kann man sich da nicht so sicher sein. Oder weiß schon jemand was genaueres?


----------



## Magura952 (24. Januar 2014)

Laut Baupersonal wird die neue Line nicht rechtzeitig zum Beginn der Saison fertig sein, da diese dummen ökospackos da ja randaliert haben und ALLE Baufahrzeuge zerstört haben. Die Tableline die gebaut wurde ist eh nicht das gelbe vom Ei -.-


----------



## oppaunke (24. Januar 2014)

was haben die denn für Ansichten die Braunlager Bikeparkbetreiber?


----------



## Magura952 (26. Januar 2014)

Die hören auf die tips der biker, jedoch kann man nicht ohne Baugeräte basteln. Abwarten.... wird schon noch....
Bin auch auf wibe gespannt....


----------



## lenog (27. Januar 2014)

oppaunke schrieb:


> was haben die denn für Ansichten die Braunlager Bikeparkbetreiber?



Nun, da ich in Braunlage noch einen Wohnsitz hab und auch gerne meine Zeit dort verbringen möchte, bin ich da wahrscheinlich emotional anders bewegt. Ich bin der Meinung, die Betreiber könnten viel Mehr aus dem Park machen evtl. mit Investoren (z.B. IXS, Giro, Conti....) Von der Lage und Verkehrsanbindung ist auch alles soweit annehmbar. 
Auch die Öko- Fritzen muss man nicht verstehen, ein guter Trail kann auch ohne großartig Bäume zu fällen in die Natur eingebettet werden. Außerdem kann man das was dort wächst sowieso nicht als Baum betiteln , weil von Hand gepflanzt und deshalb sehr anfällig oder eh schon tot.
Statt Millionen für die Skifahrer zu investieren, wie neue Pisten, Beschneieungsanlage usw..., sollte dort ehr etwas pro- biker passieren.


----------



## Magura952 (27. Januar 2014)

Das was da gemacht wurde wurde durch die neue Skipisten mit finanziert. Wäre das nicht, wäre am Park garnüschts passiert. So einfach mal eben alles in die Wege leiten mit Investoren etc ist nicht so einfach wie die Allgemeinheit denkt. Selbst in Österreich ne neue Strecke zu designen und bauen dauert selbst da mal eben paar Jahre...in Deutschland dauert es NOCH SEEEEEEEHR VIEL LÄNGER !


----------



## Newklear (5. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

also der Bikepark in Warstein ist also nicht zu empfehlen(Würde gerne 2 Kumpels mit nehmen die noch keinerlei Erfahrung haben) ? Gibt es denn vllt noch andere parks die aktuell noch/schon aufhaben die nicht eine halbe Weltreise entfernt sind? (Hat der in Merxhausen auch offen?)

Jemand mal folgenden Trail gefahren? (*Hasenkanzel Bad Salzuflen)*


----------



## Deleted 25931 (5. Februar 2014)

Fahrt doch trotzdem nach Warstein und macht euch selbst ein Bild. Ist ja nicht jeder ein so erfahrener Hardcore-Heizer.  Vielleicht passt es euch ja ganz gut.  

 via Tapatalk


----------



## Magura952 (12. Februar 2014)

Der einzige Park der im Moment wohl noch offen hat wäre Bad Wildbad, was aber einer Weltreise gleich kommt 
Aktuell wird die finanziell entlastende Winterpause für Materialanschaffungen genutzt....

Ich stelle mir im Moment das nötige Videoequipment zusammen...Kamera und Stativ kommen diese Woche. 
Dann folgt das Fahrwerkstuning vom Bike für den Sommer + Österreich Urlaub. Alles gebucht. Muss nur noch bezahlt werden. 
Verschleißteilbestellung für das gesamte Jahr und danach wird dann weiter Technikmäßig ausgerüstet, GoPro 3+ etc.

Somit sollte dem Videodreh im Sommer nichts mehr im Wege stehen. 



P.s: Außer vielleicht Bäume die wieder in den Weg springen, oder Holländer die wieder im Landehügel stehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newklear (13. Februar 2014)

@*Magura952* 

Eine GoPro 3+ habe ich mir auch schon zugelegt  Schon erstaunlich wie schön das kleine Ding filmt  (Leider ist der Akku doch meistens etwas zuschnell leer  )

Zugehör wird noch weiteres angeschafft (Für Helm und Fahrrad schon vorhanden) aber z.B. ein Brustgurt wäre noch cool. Schlägt aber auch schon mit 50€ zubuche


----------



## Magura952 (14. Februar 2014)

Die GoPro ist echt schnell alle. Hab mal mit einer einen Tag lang probegefilmt. Nach knapp 2 stunden war das Ding leer. 

Allerdings sollen die Aufnahmen von GoPro nur als Füllsel oder kurze Sequenz genommen werden, auf dauer ist es ziemlich öde. 

Deshalb warte ich nun gespannt auf meine EOS 600D ) Kommende Woche werden dann die ersten Probeaufnahmen mit nem Kumpel im Heimischen Wald, auf Top Secret local Trails, gedreht um mal zu gucken ob es taugt  Vernünftige Objektive kommen leider erst im Winter 2014, solang muss die 50mm Festbrennweite und das Kit-Objektiv reichen


----------



## kris. (15. Februar 2014)

die 50er Festbrenweite sollte aber an der 600D ganz schöne Bilder liefern


----------



## oppaunke (16. Februar 2014)

aprospos Top Secret Trails.
Den schönen Pfad in Albaxen über der Ziegelei gibts nicht mehr.Stand eben, vom Räuscheberg kommend, in einem Wuust von Baumstämmen und Harvesterfurchen...
Ätzend.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## oppaunke (20. Februar 2014)

Hat jemand Bock am Samstag oder Sonntag mal nach Merxhausen (oder sonstwohin) zu juckeln?


----------



## T3ch61 (20. Februar 2014)

Ja ich gerne aber selber kein Auto und Führerschein 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (20. Februar 2014)

Mal sehen ob sich noch mehr melden, dann könnt ich ggfs mit anhänger fahren.


----------



## T3ch61 (20. Februar 2014)

hör sich gut an.


----------



## Newklear (21. Februar 2014)

Also ich habe Interesse (am Sonntag)  Frage noch einen kollegen von mir ob der nicht auch mit will 

Was kostet da der Eintritt finde auf der Seite nichts


----------



## T3ch61 (21. Februar 2014)

hier http://www.solling-funpark.de preis weiss ich auch nicht


----------



## Newklear (21. Februar 2014)

Habe gerade mal einen Facebookpost auf deren Seite gesehen, der auch zum Thema Preis ist.

Park kostet wohl 15€ und man muss wohl den Haftungsausschuss unterschrieben mitbringen.

*Also wir wären zu zweit. Auto vorhanden..*


----------



## T3ch61 (21. Februar 2014)

habe mal anfang januar angeschreiben und haben winterpause.
oder 
Warsteiner Bikepark die haben immer wochenende auf


----------



## Newklear (22. Februar 2014)

also Merxhausen hat zu verstehe ich das richtig?


----------



## T3ch61 (22. Februar 2014)

ja, du kannst ja mal gerne mal erkündigen.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (22. Februar 2014)

Lohnt sich momentan auch nicht.  Oben Forst war zu. Verbindungsstück ist sowieso dicht.  Und unten waren die Wildschweine.  Stand kurz vor Weihnachten.  

 via Tapatalk


----------



## oppaunke (22. Februar 2014)

Und bei uns ist das Kind krank...ächz.
Manchmal ists aber auch wie verhext.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magura952 (23. Februar 2014)

Newklear schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal einen Facebookpost auf deren Seite gesehen, der auch zum Thema Preis ist.
> 
> Park kostet wohl 15€ und man muss wohl den Haftungsausschuss unterschrieben mitbringen.
> 
> *Also wir wären zu zweit. Auto vorhanden..*


15€ !!!!!!!! Für die Scheise? Als ich das letzt mal da war waren es 5€ ! Absolute Frechheit !


----------



## Magura952 (25. Februar 2014)

Um das Volk aktuell zu halten, der Postbote war so lieb und hat einige Sachen vorbei gebracht:




Kamera ist nun da, Objektive werden bald folgen sowie die Gropro. Vernünftiges Stativ für Videoaufnahmen wurde ebenfalls angeschafft 8)

Da die bessere Hälfte nun bald zum Fahrwerkstuning geht muss das Geld erstmal dafür aufgewendet werden, gefolgt vom Österreich Urlaub


----------



## kris. (25. Februar 2014)




----------



## Deleted 25931 (28. Februar 2014)

Mächtig gewaltig, Egon.  ;

 via Tapatalk


----------



## Lukas2046 (1. März 2014)

Kennt jemand diese Kurve bzw. den Trail, mir wird zum User Bunnyrock nicht verraten wo das ist


----------



## Magura952 (1. März 2014)

Werden wir dir auch nicht sagen! (Auch wenn ich weiß wo die Kurve ist)









Das soll geheim bleiben damit nicht schon wieder halb Höxter und Umgebung die Trails kaputt fahren und der Förster, wie bereits beim Schleifental, den Laden dicht macht.


----------



## Lukas2046 (1. März 2014)

Na gut, verstehe ich auch irgendwie. Aber in Hx gibt es nur relativ wenig Leute, die sich überhaupt trauen auf schwierigen Trails zu fahren. Deshalb verstehe ich deine Einstellung nur teilweise, außerdem ist Mountianbiken auch eine Gemeinschaft. Ob da jetzt ne Hand voll Leute mehr fahren macht (meiner Meinung nach) keinen Unterschied.

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Magura952 (1. März 2014)

Diese eine "hand voll" hat es uns vor einigen Jahren schon versaut und es fahren mehr als genug Leute in der Gegend. Hier wird dir keiner iwas sagen, wenn du einfach mal eben hier rein schneist und meinst den Leuten jedwede Info entlocken zu können. Zumal nur ich von all den Leuten hier weiß wo die Strecke ist.


----------



## kris. (1. März 2014)

@Lukas2046 
Das Problem ist halt immer wenn jeder der handvoll es einer handvoll erzählt von denen jeder es einer handvoll erzählt vonn denen jeder...

Der deutlich bessere Weg ist es sich mit den Locals zum shredden zu verabreden und Verständnis zu zeigen wenn sie das lieber nicht machen möchten um den Spot zu schützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lukas2046 (1. März 2014)

Ok is gut, ich wollt eig nur wissen ob das der trail ist den ich mal gefunden hab.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (1. März 2014)

Bei der gigantischen nahezu unüberschaubaren Anzahl an Bikern in Höxter und Umgebung tut Geheimhaltung natürlich Not.  Vollstes Verständnis....... 

 via Tapatalk


----------



## Magura952 (1. März 2014)

Ich sag nur "MTB RACE HÖXTER" eine Abfahrt und 7 Leute fahren den Trail im Schleifental. Zwei Wochen später war die Bude dicht...


----------



## T3ch61 (3. März 2014)

Wer ist mtb Race höxter ? Noch nie gesehen und gehört 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 25931 (3. März 2014)

Das sind die mit den engen Klamotten... 

 via Tapatalk


----------



## Magura952 (3. März 2014)

Und ohne jegliche Fahrtechnik bergab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T3ch61 (3. März 2014)

Das nennt Mann schrauben locker 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 25931 (5. März 2014)

Ist der Secret-Spot rein zufällig Schüddis "alte" Strecke? Ich glaub ich muss da mal wieder hin.


----------



## Magura952 (5. März 2014)

Makkerfried schrieb:


> Ist der Secret-Spot rein zufällig Schüddis "alte" Strecke? Ich glaub ich muss da mal wieder hin.



Mit der Annahme liegst du richtig


----------



## Newklear (6. März 2014)

Wenn wir schon gerade beim Thema Trails sind kann jemand hier noch Trails im Umkreis empfehlen? [Es geht nicht um SecretSpots, die sollten schon privat/secret bleiben]

Ich habe mir letzte Woche mal die alte Motorcrossstrecke [Brakel] angeschaut und das Gelände an sich wirkt eigentlich viel versprechend. Weiß jemand von wem das ganze betrieben wurde bzw wie es dort rechtlich aussieht?


----------



## Magura952 (6. März 2014)

Trailtechnisch ist es schwer im Kreise Hx.
Brunsberg rodeneckturm runter oder schleifental kann man fahren. So ullala

Da willingen auf hat ab heute, ist die lokale Strecke egal  bis Wibe auf hat dauert es auch nicht mehr lang. Braunlage dürfte noch nen Monat dauern


----------



## T3ch61 (6. März 2014)

Wurde gerne schon sa. Oder so. Nach willigen aber ohne Auto und Führerschein IST schon scheißen 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lukas2046 (6. März 2014)

@Newklear Der Trail zum Noellenhof runter ist auch ganz lustig, der geht ca.6km bergab und man kann gut heizen. Fahr doch mal in den Solling, am Weserwanderweg lang, da sind auch sehr schöne Trails. Wenn mal wärmer ist kann man sich mal treffen und ne Tour machen.
Gruß Lukas


----------



## Newklear (7. März 2014)

*@T3ch61*

*Wenn wir "die Tage" mal in den Park fahren können wir dich sicherlich mitnehmen  Muss nur mal schauen wie gut 3 Bikes in den Audi passen.*

*@Lukas2046*

*Sehr gerne  Der Sommer kommt ja solangsam auch mal in den Gang. Freeride bzw. DH mäßig wäre natürlich top trailtechnisch *


----------



## Magura952 (7. März 2014)

Wir fahren Sonntag nach Willingen. Wie warscheinlich der Rest Deutschlands....
Auto ist leider mit 3 Bikes + Fahrer etwas voll  Da geht nichts mehr


----------



## Magura952 (7. März 2014)

Wir fahren Sonntag nach Willingen. Wie warscheinlich der Rest Deutschlands....
Auto ist leider mit 3 Bikes + Fahrer etwas voll  Da geht nichts mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T3ch61 (7. März 2014)

Newklear schrieb:


> *@T3ch61*
> 
> *Wenn wir "die Tage" mal in den Park fahren können wir dich sicherlich mitnehmen  Muss nur mal schauen wie gut 3 Bikes in den Audi passen.*
> 
> ...




Ich danke dir 
Schauen wir mal ob das alles rein passt


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lukas2046 (7. März 2014)

Seid ihr eig in nem Verein?? Ich bin bei Radsport Hochsolling vll kennt man sich ja sogar
Gruß Lukas


----------



## MUD´doc (8. März 2014)

Newklear schrieb:


> Ich habe mir letzte Woche mal die alte Motorcrossstrecke [Brakel] angeschaut und das Gelände an sich wirkt eigentlich viel versprechend. Weiß jemand von wem das ganze betrieben wurde bzw wie es dort rechtlich aussieht?



Niedlich 
Du glaubst doch wohl nicht allen ernstes, dass man sich dort rechtlich mit dem Bike bewegen darf 
Bin letztens auf einem rechtsmäßig erlaubten befestigen Waldweg (nicht so einer mit Schotter oder Teer)
von der Brakeler Jägerschaft angemuckt worden. Was soll man dazu sagen? 
Die sollten sich eher um Müllablagerungen, querbeet-trampelnde Pilzsucher und unangeleinte rumstreunde 
Hunde kümmern als um Biker, die sich auf den (in Karten verzeichnete) Wege bewegen.
Also, die Motorcrossstrecke stammt noch aus der Zeit, da wurde so was geduldet - war damals schon 
nicht ganz legal. War vor halben Jahr dort und schaute mir das Gelände wieder an. 
Schwelgte in Kindheitserinnerungen mit dem BMX Ende der 80er. 
Was bleibt jetzt in Erinnerung: Müll


----------



## oppaunke (8. März 2014)

Darf ich fragen was der Grünrock von dir wollte bzw. mit welcher Begründung er gemuckt hat?
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## MUD´doc (9. März 2014)

Das übliche.
Habe mich gestern übrigens gefragt, was die Jäger/Förster mit unsereins machen, wenn man anstatt mit dem Bike
sich an der gleichen Stelle zu Fuß trifft?
Die Situation ist genau die gleiche - nur ohne 14 Kilo Alu unterm Hintern...
Wird man dann freundlich gegrüßt und einen schönen Tag gewünscht? Hmm...


----------



## Deleted 25931 (9. März 2014)

Jaja, der böse Jäger.  Intolerante Jäger sind genau so ätzend wie intolerante Jogger, Reiter, Fahrradfahrer......  Jeder sieht seine Interessen.  Ansonsten ist der Horizont bei vielen begrenzt. Aber so ist das nunmal.    Verbieten kann einem meines Wissens nur der Förster was. Großartig mehr Rechte als Egon Meier und Erwin Schulze haben Jäger nun nicht.  Erlaubnis zum Fahren mit dem Auto im Wald.  Aber egal......  Gruß 

 via Tapatalk


----------



## Lukas2046 (9. März 2014)

Wollt heute mal wieder ne kleine tour machen, so ca.14 Uhr am Parkplatz an der Himmelsleiter. Wer will kann ja mitfahren

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Deleted 25931 (18. März 2014)

Habe noch einen Chris King Steuersatz 44/49 ZS/Ec für tapered Gabeln abzugeben.  Farbe schwarz. Bei Fragen PM. 


 via Tapatalk


----------



## Newklear (26. März 2014)

Falls Winterberg dieses Wochenende aufmacht lohnt es sich hinzufahren oder wird es einfach zuvoll dort sein? (Habe darin noch keine Erfahrungen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magura952 (26. März 2014)

Wird voll. Ist ne 50/50 Spekulation. 50% das alle denken das es voll wird und keiner fährt hin, oder 50% das es genau das ist was eintritt--> ALLE FAHREN HIN.


----------



## stuckwave (27. März 2014)

Ich nicht 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N8000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 25931 (1. April 2014)

Geht ab hier....  

 via Tapatalk


----------



## stuckwave (1. April 2014)

"Geht ab hier" gefällt mir

Gesendet von meinem GT-N8000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lukas2046 (17. April 2014)

Gibts eigentlich gute Strecken am Räuschenberg und ich frag nochmal, ob wer Lust hätte am Trail zum Noellenhof runter was zu machen??

Gruß Lukas


----------



## oppaunke (23. April 2014)

Am Räuscheberg gibts ein paar nette Trails.
Teilweise haben da auch schonmal Biker kleine Rampen hingezimmert.Nichts dolles, auch nichts stabiles, aber eben da.Immer vorher den Zustand abchecken.
Reicht auch ein AM mit um die 120mm.HT reicht auch.
Den echt schönen Weg in Albaxen zur Tonenburg runter hat leider der Forst mit nem Rückezug zerledigt, aber ein paar Jungens aus Albaxen sind wohl dabei den Trail wieder herzurichten.ggfs auch mit ein paar Gimmicks.
Vielleicht schaffe ichs heut nachmittag mal dahin.Werde dann berichten.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 25931 (23. April 2014)

Ich bitte drum.


----------



## oppaunke (23. April 2014)

Ich war heut tatsächlich im Wald und habe Trailkosmetik betrieben.
Der Weg ist tatsächlich dank eines umtriebiegen Rentners wieder freigeräumt.Den habe ich heute auch direkt vor Ort getroffen und mit ihm zusammen noch ein paar größere Stämme zur Seite bewegt.
(Oppa trifft Oppa zum gemeinsamen Trail bauen.)
Die Jungens haben bislang eigentlich nur undefinierbare Löcher in den Trail gebuddelt, was dem Opi (und mir ebenfalls) etwas sauer aufstößt.Ich werde wohl mal mit denen sprechen müssen.Die sind so zwischen 11 und 15 Jahre alt.So richtig nen Plan haben die halt nicht.
Vielleicht kann man die etwas anleiten.
Fürs erste sollen die mal ihre Löcher wieder zuschaufeln, bevor sich noch ein Wandersmann sein Bein bricht.
Mal sehen, vielleicht geht ja Sonntag morgen ein kleiner Arbeitseinsatz über die Bühne.
Dann könnte man den Weg zumindest erstmal bis zum ganz oberen Querweg wieder frei räumen und ggfs auch neu anlegen um zum einen noch ein paar Höhenmeter hinzuzufügen und zum anderen die Einfahrt geschmeidiger zu gestalten.
Alles weitere kann man dann ja Step by Step hinzufügen.
Fotos schiebe ich später noch nach.Jetzt müssen erstmal die Kids in die Falle.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## oppaunke (23. April 2014)

Hier noch ein paar Fotos vom aktuellen Stand der Dinge:





Planloses Loch:

























Wer den Streckenabschnitt vor einer Woche gesehen hat, weiß was der Mann hier geleistet hat. 
Hut ab! 
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Lukas2046 (23. April 2014)

Also ich hätte kein Problem da mal mit anzupacken . Bin zwar auch erst 16, aber nicht planlos. Musst mir halt nur ne Wegbeschreibung geben.

Gruß Lukas

P.S. @Magura952: Wer hängt Tierschädel an Bäume?!


----------



## oppaunke (24. April 2014)

Ich frage heute mal rum wer ggfs am Sonntagvormittag Zeit hat.
Gebe dir Bescheid!
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Newklear (24. April 2014)

Theoretisch hab ich auch Zeit bräuchte aber auch ne Wegbeschreibung 

Achja sieht doch ganz nett aus der Trail :=)


----------



## Deleted 25931 (24. April 2014)

Sonntag macht die Mama ne Dampferfahrt. Da hab ich den kleinen Mann. Vielleicht kommen wir mal gucken.  

 via Tapatalk


----------



## T3ch61 (24. April 2014)

Also ich hätte Lust mit zumachen 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Magura952 (24. April 2014)

Wie lang ist die Piste denn ? Gutes Gefälle ? Potenzial sie länger zu machen ?!


----------



## oppaunke (24. April 2014)

Ooh, welch Resonanz!
Cool, freue mich!
Ich gebe Bescheid wenns klappt.
Die "Piste" wäre, wenn sie denn bis auf ihre Ursprungslänge zurückgebaut würde ca. 800m lang.(grob geschätzt)
Man könnte die allerdings auch noch 200-300m verlängern...ist halt Aufwand und nicht legal.
Kann man drüber reden wenn man davor steht.
Potential hat der Trail in jedem Falle, nur nicht für dein Demo und auch nicht für mein ION.Dafür ist einfach zu wenig Gefälle da.Ist halt ein schön schneller Trail für alles was sich Geländesportrad nennt.Im unteren Teil lassen sich bestimmt auch ein paar Drops und Sprünge einbauen, aber eben nix riesengroßes.
Das gibt zum einen das Gelände nicht her und zum anderen ist das Gebiet als Jagdrevier an den Seniorchef eines großen bekannten Mode- und Sporthauses in HX verpachtet.Der Herr ist unserem Sport gegenüber vielleicht nicht so aufgeschlossen wie der Trailbaurentner.
Da bin ich im übrigen immer noch erstaunt wie der Mann, ohne selbst zu biken, solch eine Line in den "Berg" bauen kann...
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 25931 (24. April 2014)

Ich besitze auch ein Geländesportrad! Das trifft sich gut!


----------



## Deleted 25931 (24. April 2014)

oppaunke schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Fotos vom aktuellen Stand der Dinge:
> 
> 
> Planloses Loch:
> ...



Links ist der Chickenway, rechts die harte Linie.


----------



## Magura952 (24. April 2014)

Ich beabsichtige mir ein Tourenhardtail anzuschaffen.  
Das Demo langweilt sich hier eh überall...


----------



## oppaunke (24. April 2014)

Makkerfried schrieb:


> Links ist der Chickenway, rechts die harte Linie.



naja, den Chickeway hat der Rentner gebaut.Die Bengel haben einfach auf voller Wegbreite eine "Badewanne" ausgehoben.Mit ähnlich steiler Ein- und Ausfahrt (> 45°...) .


----------



## RnR Dude (24. April 2014)

oppaunke schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Fotos vom aktuellen Stand der Dinge:
> Anhang anzeigen 287841
> 
> Planloses Loch:
> ...



Der Trail erinnert mich an das Got Soul Video.
Btw, ich würde am Sonntag auch mit anfassen.


----------



## oppaunke (24. April 2014)

Dann werfe ich jetzt mal treffen am Sonntag 9 Uhr auf der Ziegelei in Albaxen in den Raum.
Ist früh, weiß ich.Ich muß aber auf Familienkompatible Zeiten achten.
Wer später kommt muß halt anrufen.Schöner wäre aber, wenn alle die helfen möchten pünktlich da wären.
Für Getränke bitte ich euch selbst zu sorgen.
Wer mit Auto kommt kann gern auch ne Schaufel/Rechen/Harke/Hacke/Axt/Säge/Astschere etc. mitbringen.
Was halt so benötigt wird.
Ich bring ne Schubkarre,ein paar Schaufeln und andere nützliche Utensilien mit.
Mit Autos könnt ihr vor dem Ziegeleigelände parken.
Aber das sehen wir dann ja vor Ort.
Freue mich auf euch und eure Ideen!
Christian


----------



## RnR Dude (24. April 2014)

Die Ziegelei ist gegenüber der Tonenburg?

ist noch jemand aus Brakel dabei? Dann könnte man ja zusammen fahren.


----------



## oppaunke (24. April 2014)

RnR Dude schrieb:


> Die Ziegelei ist gegenüber der Tonenburg?



Japp, an der Tonenburg links ab nach Albaxen und dann gleich die nächste wieder links, direkt auf den großen Schornstein zu.
Gruß,
Christian


ich meinte natürlich das andere rechts...
Also bitte 2x links fahren...
sorry.


----------



## oppaunke (27. April 2014)

Dank 2,5 Personen haben wir in 3h ne Menge geschafft.
Vielleicht sinds ja beim nächsten Arbeitseinsatz ein paar Leute mehr!?(vermutlich aber eher nicht...)
Ich bedanke mich auf jeden Fall bei Dominic und Karsten fürs beherzte Angreifen!
Danke!
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 25931 (27. April 2014)

Glaub mir, ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen.


----------



## Lukas2046 (27. April 2014)

Ich habs leider zeitlich nicht einrichten können und dachte mir nach dem Regen lohnt das ehh nicht. Das nächste Mal pack ich auch mit an

Gruß Lukas


----------



## oppaunke (29. April 2014)

Ergibt sich bestimmt noch.Es gibt zumindest weiterhin ausreichend viel zu tun...


----------



## Magura952 (29. April 2014)

Gibt es denn Ergebnisse die es sich zu zeigen lohnt ?


----------



## RnR Dude (29. April 2014)

Sicher, wobei wir keine Fotos gemacht haben. 
Aber man muss ja auch nicht alles im Netz dokumentieren. Wer weiß, wer hier noch mitließt. Nicht dass irgendwer unsere Arbeit wieder zunichte macht.

Ohje, der Verfolgungswahn scheint ansteckend zu sein...


----------



## T3ch61 (29. April 2014)

Hihihi 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magura952 (30. April 2014)

In Höxter wäre es berechtigt. Da stehen gewissen Dinge keine 24h  So trägt man sein Geld halt mit freude in andere Komunen


----------



## oppaunke (30. April 2014)

Ich finde auch, daß wir in der Zeit echt viel geschafft haben.
Wir konnten auch ganz gut die weitere Line festlegen, die jetzt etwas abseits der installierten Hochsitze entlang läuft.
Interessanterweise konnten, mußten und werden wir die Fahrspuren des Rückezugs nutzen, um evtl. "Obrigkeits-Vandalismus" keine Angriffsfläche zu bieten.Wo es nix zu zerlegen gibt, ist halt nix zu zerlegen...


----------



## Magura952 (30. April 2014)

In HX könnte man auf den Rückflächen auch bequem mitm MX heizen   
Aber hier ist eh in jeglicher Hinsicht Hopfen und Malz verloren 

Mal abwarten wann ich mir mein AM Hardtail bestelle. Welches ist schon sicher, nur der Zeitpunkt noch unklar.
Damit sollte es dennoch wesentlich einfacher Berg auf gehen als mit dem Demo


----------



## RnR Dude (30. April 2014)

Magura952 schrieb:


> ...
> Mal abwarten wann ich mir mein AM Hardtail bestelle. Welches ist schon sicher, nur der Zeitpunkt noch unklar.
> ...



Klingt interessant. Was wird's denn für eins?


----------



## Deleted 25931 (30. April 2014)

Lenni. Das willst Du doch schon seit 4 Jahren tun. Nun mal Budder bei die Fische. 

 via Tapatalk


----------



## Magura952 (1. Mai 2014)

http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=12501743


----------



## T3ch61 (1. Mai 2014)

hier mein oldschool aufbau bike


----------



## oppaunke (2. Mai 2014)

Oppa hat auch bald ein neues Spielzeug...



grunz grunz grunz...
Umweltgerecht ohne Abgas und Waldgerecht durch keinen Krach.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## oppaunke (3. Mai 2014)

Moin Jungens!
Ich will nur kurz anmerken, daß ich morgen Vormittag wieder an der Strecke sein werde um selbige zu pimpen.
Wer Lust hat ist latürnich gern gesehen.
Ich bin ungefähr ab 9 Uhr da.
Wer Lust hat, evtl auch später dazu zu stoßen, kann sich gern bei mir melden wegen Handynummer.
Ich glaube sonst wirds schwer den rechten Weg zu finden.
Harke ist das Werkzeug der Wahl.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## T3ch61 (3. Mai 2014)

wie sieht mit werkzeuglos aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (3. Mai 2014)

Schüppe Harke und Kleinkram hab ich da.


----------



## T3ch61 (3. Mai 2014)

gut bin morgen 9:00 uhr da


----------



## oppaunke (4. Mai 2014)




----------



## oppaunke (4. Mai 2014)

Und auch heute wurde wieder ordentlichst was geschafft.
Der Streckenverlauf im allerletzten/obersten Teil ist zumindest schonmal grob angelegt, bedarf aber noch weitergehender Behandlung.
Alles was sich im Nadelwald befindet ist fertig und fahrbar.Da gehts jetzt nur noch ums Feintuning.
Mein Wunsch-Road-Gap hat sich leider einem demokratischen Veto beugen müssen.
Mir wurde vom Jungvolk fehlende Geschwindigkeit unterstellt...
Danke fürs kräftige Anfassen an Dominic, Lukas, Christian und Ole!
Hat Spaß gemacht!
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## RnR Dude (4. Mai 2014)

Hatten wir nicht gesagt, wir lassen das Road-Gap erstmal sein und machen die Strecke soweit fertig? Feintuning kommt später.  Anyway.
Wie weit seid ihr noch gekommen?
Fahrbar klingt gut, jetzt muss ich nur noch das Santa wieder fahrbar bekommen.

Btw, ihr habt in Albaxen und Umgebung ja eine hohe Altauto Dichte. W123 QP an der Ziegelei, in einem Vorgarten verrottet ein alter Alfa und in einer Ausfahrt stand noch ein alter RX7. Unterwegs kam mir noch ein R4 entgegen und in Bödexen stand ein Granada...


----------



## Lukas2046 (4. Mai 2014)

Es war Old-und Youngtimertreffen in Löwendorf. Aber wir können gerne nächstes Wochenende nochmal bauen, ich werd den Trail im Laufe der Woche mal abfahren.

Gruß Lukas


----------



## oppaunke (4. Mai 2014)

Äh ja, in Löwendorf war heute Oldtimer Treffen.Da habe ich den Lukas auch noch gesehen, war aber zu schnell außer Sichtweite.
Ich war noch mit unserem W123 da und habe da zu allem Überfluß auch noch ein unmoralisches Angebot bekommen...sabber...
Naja, mal sehen...
Eigentlich sollte der Fuhrpark ja schrumpfen...
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## RockHopper2809 (4. Mai 2014)

Na supi.. Gestern noch von dem Treffen gelesen und heute wieder vergessen :/ Dabei wohn ich keine 10km von Löwendorf entfernt...


----------



## oppaunke (5. Mai 2014)

Lukas2046 schrieb:


> Es war Old-und Youngtimertreffen in Löwendorf. Aber wir können gerne nächstes Wochenende nochmal bauen, ich werd den Trail im Laufe der Woche mal abfahren.
> 
> Gruß Lukas



Und ich werde versuchen mal den Akku-Trimmer frisch zu machen.Mal sehen wie das damit funzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lenog (8. Mai 2014)

beim trailbau schwör ich auf "feldharke" ist gößer und schwerer als eine normale harke


----------



## oppaunke (9. Mai 2014)

Na dann führ das doch mal vor!
Ich werde morgen nachmittag wieder im Wald sein falls es jemanden interessiert.
Sonntag fällt bei mir aus.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Deleted 25931 (9. Mai 2014)

Tach, ich hätte da zwei Maxxis Minion 26*2,5 mit weicher 42er Mischung abzugeben. Haben noch ordentlich Profil. Zusammen für 40€.

Und einen passenden Laufradsatz.

Vorderrad Shimano xt 20mm Nabe Centerlock, Mavic Ex 721 Felge und Dt Speichen schwarz. Circa 2 1/2 Jahre alt. Guter Zustand.

Hinterrad Shimano Saint Nabe. Aktuelles Modell für 150*12mm Einbaunreite. Felge Mavic Ex 721. Speichen Dt schwarz. Nur einmal gefahren. Top Zustand.

für 185€ Schnäppchenpreis.

Gruß


----------



## oppaunke (9. Mai 2014)

und angekommen:






jetzt gehts erst richtig rund...
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Deleted 25931 (9. Mai 2014)




----------



## RnR Dude (9. Mai 2014)

Dann reicht es ja, wenn ich morgen erst später dazu komme und die von dir geschnittene Schneise mit dem Rad verdichte. 

Wann willst du denn los? Was soll ich an Werkzeug mitbringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nilz (9. Mai 2014)

Damit macht die Arbeit gleich Doppelt soviel Spaß!
Bin morgen nachmittag auch dabei, kommen evtl. mit dem Rad.


----------



## Lukas2046 (9. Mai 2014)

Wie definierst du denn Nachmittag, also ab wie viel Uhr?? Was willste denn so machen, außer Fichtenmopped ausprobieren??

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Deleted 25931 (9. Mai 2014)

Macht das ja ordentlich da!


----------



## oppaunke (9. Mai 2014)

Ich weiß noch nicht genau.denke so ab 15 uhr bin ich da.
Kommt aber auch ein büschchen aufs Wetter an.Bei strömendem Regen verläßt mich wohl auch etwas die Lust.
Aber heut nachmittag war es auch recht tauglich.Hier und da mal ein Schauer schreckt ja nicht ab.
Wenn ich morgen eher weg komme schreibe ich kurz hier rein.
Ich denke mittag rum weiß ich bescheid.
Andererseits wißt ihr ja auch wo ihr hin müßt.Schubkarre und Schaufeln bringe ich mit.Spaten müßte wieder einer von euch mitbringen. 
Ach und wenns geht bring mal jemand sein Rad mit.
Sonst ist das alles so theoretisch...
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## oppaunke (10. Mai 2014)

Naja, sind wohl eher Matschreifen angesagt...
Ich bin so gegen 15uhr im Wald.Bringe mal die Mo-Se mit, vielleicht hilft die das Dornengestrüpp zu lichten.
Bis später,
Christian


----------



## T3ch61 (17. Mai 2014)

Servus 
wie schaut morgen aus ???


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## oppaunke (17. Mai 2014)

Ich eher später nachmittags, bin morgen vormittag verplant.
Werde aber morgen in jedem Falle mal fahren wollen.
Bislang habe ich noch nicht einen Reifen auf die Strecke gesetzt.
Das kann so nicht weitergehen!
Außerdem muß ich noch dringend trainieren um nächste Woche nicht völlig unterzugehen.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Lukas2046 (18. Mai 2014)

Ich wäre dabei, musst halt nur ne Uhrzeit sagen. Soll ich noch irgendwas an Werkzeug mitbringen?? Ich glaub ich nehm auch mal mein Rad mit 
Bis heute Nachmittag
Gruß Lukas 



Sent from my RM-825_eu_euro2_277 using Tapatalk


----------



## oppaunke (18. Mai 2014)

Brauchst nur dein Bike mitbringen.Am Trail wird heut nix geschraubt.Ggfs kann ich/können wir dir dann noch nen schönen Trail vom Räuscheberg zeigen.
Ich denk ich bin so gegen 15 uhr vor Ort.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Lukas2046 (18. Mai 2014)

Fährt sich find ich ganz gut, ich glaub so 1-2 sprünge müssten noch überarbeitet werden und meine sprungtechnik natürlich auch . Autsch!
Gruß Lukas 

Sent from my RM-825_eu_euro2_277 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RnR Dude (18. Mai 2014)

@Lukas2046 Hast du eine Bodenprobe genommen? 

@oppaunke Was sagt der Baumeister zu seinem Baby?


----------



## T3ch61 (18. Mai 2014)

Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lukas2046 (18. Mai 2014)

Ja der letzte sprung, gewicht zu weit vorne, mit dem vorderrad aufgekommen, gabel durchgeschlagen und dann einen superman gemacht.
Lecker waldboden!

Sent from my RM-825_eu_euro2_277 using Tapatalk


----------



## oppaunke (19. Mai 2014)

Oh, ich hoffe du hast dir nix ernsthaftes zugezogen und tatsächlich nur mal den leckeren Albaxer Waldboden gekostet!?
Ich war grundsätzlich schon ganz zufrieden.Das ein oder andere muß noch ein wenig geshaped werden.Aber das war ja vorher klar.Bislang fanden die Probefahrten ja auch nur bei seeeehr nasser Witterung statt und galten somit als nich besonders aussagekräftig.
Gestern konnte man dann endlich mal zügig fahren und die Problemstellen gnadenlos entlarven.
Nochmals zur Erinnerung, die Strecke soll nicht als DH Track verstanden werden, eher als kleiner Genußtrail zum Ende einer Räuschebergrunde.
Und diese Vorgabe erfüllt der Trail schon jetzt sehr gut.
Wenn man den Weg als "Endurostrecke" verstehen möchte, wird noch einiges an Arbeit reingesteckt werden müssen.
Zunächst werden in naher Zukunft erstmal die "Kicker" etwas entschärft.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Lukas2046 (19. Mai 2014)

Ne, mir gehts soweit gut, die Landungen müssen glaub ich bisschen breiter gemacht werden.
Aber sonst bisschen einfahren für den Flow und dann noch oben weiter machen.
Gruß Lukas


----------



## T3ch61 (19. Mai 2014)

Lukas es hätte ganz anders aus sehen können!
zu mir paar schöne kratzer am arm und bein aua  und das schönes schaltwerk hat auch sein geist aufgegeben !?!?!?
ich könnte nicht mehr hoch und runter schalten auf dem rückweg 

zu dem trail finde super hat auch pass gemach aber es sind einige noch zu machen  und wieder an die werkzeug dran.

grüss christian 2


----------



## Lukas2046 (19. Mai 2014)

@T3ch61  brings hoch zu Uli, der macht das ordentlich für nen guten Kurs, ist neben Kadel in Fürstenberg
Gruß Lukas


----------



## T3ch61 (20. Mai 2014)

@Lukas20 danke für den tipp 
wie gesagt das schaltwerk war ja kaputt aber ich habe das wieder hin bekommt!  
frag mich nicht wie ich das gemacht habe.

so habt morgen bock kleine runde am trail ballern 

gruss christian


----------



## Lukas2046 (20. Mai 2014)

Ich würde gern aber mein knie will das wahrscheinlich nicht so gern, ich hoffe am Wochenende gehts wieder 
Gruß Lukas 

Sent from my RM-825_eu_euro2_277 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (20. Mai 2014)

Ich bin die nächsten zwei Tage voll "verkindet".Meine Mieze fährt zum Robbie Williams Konzert...
Somit bin ich ziemlich raus.Vielleicht latsche ich mal mit den Kiddies zu Fuß hoch.
Habe mir mal wegen der engen Kurve im oberen Gebüsch Gedanken gemacht.
Ich denke ein kleiner Anlieger könnte die Situation gut entschärfen, den Schwung zurückbringen und die Gewächse nebst Schaltwerken retten...
Ja, ich befürchte die Schüppe muß nochmal kräftig kreisen.
Also Männer, ran an die Klappspaten!
Gute Nacht!
Christian


----------



## Deleted 25931 (22. Mai 2014)




----------



## Nilz (23. Mai 2014)

Ich bin gestern mal bei trockenen Bedingungen Probe gefahren. Dafür das die Strecke noch keinen feinschliff erhalten hat, finde ich sie richtig gut. Auf die "Kicker" habe ich noch etwas Erde geworfen. 
Gruß Karsten


----------



## Deleted 25931 (2. Juni 2014)

Also ich bin Samstag mal sehr spontan zu Strecke und bin da ein paar mal runtergeörgelt. Schon wirklich gut. Muss euch loben. 

Das Ganze jetzt am besten verlängern bis hoch zu rBerg.


----------



## RnR Dude (7. Juni 2014)

oppaunke schrieb:


> ...
> eher als kleiner Genußtrail zum Ende einer Räuschebergrunde.
> ...



Die Runde kannst du mir mal bei Gelegenheit zeigen.
Wie ist eigentlich das Endurorennen gelaufen?


----------



## Lukas2046 (7. Juni 2014)

Die Räuschebergrunde würd ich auch gern mal fahren.

Gruß Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo Jungens,
zeige ich euch sehr gern, nur habe ich die nächsten Wochen mal wieder nur sehr eingeschränkt Zeit.
Wenn ich nicht son Internetlegastheniker wäre, würde ich euch das irgendwie mit Google Maps verlinken, das kann ich aber leider nicht.
Vielleicht schaffe ichs mal Sonntag morgens mit euch zu fahren.
Grundsätzlich wird der Trail im übrigen sehr gut angenommen wie die Reifenspuren verraten.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## T3ch61 (11. Juni 2014)

Hehe die reifenspuren sind meisten von mir 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## oppaunke (11. Juni 2014)

Besorch dir mal ne leichtere Karre, dann gehts mal rum um den Berch!


----------



## T3ch61 (12. Juni 2014)

Ja, genau aber der Enduro bike muss bist Ende diese Jahr warten  
bike Urlaub geht vor 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## T3ch61 (10. Juli 2014)

Servus wollte euch mal schönes zeigen 





Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 25931 (10. Juli 2014)

Ja nu. Musst Du öfter fahren!


----------



## T3ch61 (10. Juli 2014)

Jop immer allein habe ich kein bock! Wenn paar mit kommen wurde dann mach mir Spaß 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lukas2046 (10. Juli 2014)

Am Sonntag könnte man sich doch mal treffen und die Strecke in Albaxen runterbrechen oder ne Tour machen 

Gruß Lukas


----------



## oppaunke (11. Juli 2014)

yo, mir isses am Sonntag ähnlich gegangen.Nach der Buschabfahrt brauchte sich keiner von uns mehr Sorgen um Rheuma in den Knien zu machen.Dagegen wirken die Brennesseln hervorragend.
Das hat noch bis Montag abend gebrannt.
Wir wollen am Sonntag morgen mal etwas Unkraut jäten.
Danach könnte man dann ne kleine Runde um den Räuscheberg drehen.
Ich bin vermutlich ab 9 Uhr am Büsche schneiden.Wer Bock hat stößt dazu.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## oppaunke (11. Juli 2014)

Ach ja, was ich noch einwerfen wollte.
Grundsätzlich scheint die Strecke echt gut angenommen worden zu sein.Sind eigentlich immer viele Reifenspuren zu sehen.Irgendwer hat auch im mittleren Bereich einen Killer-Kicker gebaut.Wer den allerdings springen will/soll/kann ist mir noch schleierhaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lukas2046 (11. Juli 2014)

Das mit dem Kicker war bestimmt nen Förster mit bösen Absichten
Und am Sonntag bin ich dabei, ich kann evtl noch paar Leute ranholen

Gruß Lukas


----------



## T3ch61 (12. Juli 2014)

servus gut bin auch um 9:00 uhr da!
bringe die große Hacke mit  und den bike mit

mann sieht euch


----------



## oppaunke (13. Juli 2014)

Der Urwald ist gelichtet.Keine Ahnung wo diese außerirdischen Mondblumen so plötzlich hergekommen sind.Unglaubliche Population.
Teilweise stehen die Dinger 2,2m hoch.Die kann man oben zusammenbinden und nen Tunnel bauen...
Brennesseln warens letztlich gar nicht so viele, aber die die da standen brennen wie die Sau.
Gibt sofort fiese Quaddeln und tut weh.
Auch außerirdisch.Kann es so hier nicht geben.
Danke an alle fleißigen Hände!
Und an dem komischen Kicker bitte Obacht!
Wenn man da richtig abhebt gehts ohne Umweg entweder vorn Baum, ins Flat oder in die Notaufnahme...
Freue mich, daß der Trail wieder ohne Brandsalbenbehandlung fahrbar ist.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Lukas2046 (24. Juli 2014)

Ich hab mal in Erfahrung gebracht wer die Strecken für die geführten Touren (die mit Schildchen) pflegt, das macht wohl irgend nen Zivi, aber erst Ende August. Meiner Meinung nach nicht gerade durchdacht...
Hat wer von euch vielleicht mal Lust was zu machen (in Boffzen), da ist ganz gut Potenzial da. Es würde schon einiges bringen einfach mal das "Unkraut" zu entfernen, dann kann ja mal weitergucken.
Wer wäre dabei und wann habt ihr Zeit??

Gruß Lukas


----------



## T3ch61 (5. August 2014)

lukas können wir ja diese wochenende machen 

wer von euch kenn auf diesen bilder?


----------



## Lukas2046 (5. August 2014)

Wo ist das?? Wegem dem Trail muss ich gucken, wegen Motorsense besorgen


----------



## T3ch61 (5. August 2014)

das ist in hol aber war selber nicht vor ort 
es hat mein kumpel foto gemachen aber werde am wochenende ihm sehen und soll mir gleich zeigen wo genau das ist


----------



## Newklear (6. August 2014)

Ich habe auch mal wieder Lust und Zeit 

Wann baut ihr mal wieder weiter würde gerne helfen?

PS würde auch gerne wissen wo dieser Trail ist


----------



## Lukas2046 (8. August 2014)

Das mit dem Trail blasen wir doch lieber ab, oben im Wald laufen wohl Wildschweine mit Frischlingen rum und das Risiko will ich nicht eingehen. 

Gruß Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T3ch61 (8. August 2014)

Das Trail von hol bin ich noch nicht da zu gekommen. Den albaxen Trail können wir auf jeden Fall fahren


----------



## oppaunke (28. September 2014)

Mahlzeit!
Ich bin heute mit Jan mal ne Runde um den Räuscheberg gegurkt.Zu meinem Erstaunen war der Trail absolut unproblematisch fahrbar.Oben sollte zwar mal wieder der Hammer kreisen, aber so zugewuchert wie letztes mal war nix.Unten kam es mir sogar so vor, als wenn erst kürzlich jemand dort gewütet hätte.Jan hat sich trotzdem in den Boden gebohrt...
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## lenog (20. Oktober 2014)

Moin!!! Meine Fresse, was bin ich gestern nen geilen Trail in HX gefahren... Mit vielen Anliegern, Gaps und auch ein ordentliche double am Ende. Das hat schon richtig Bikepark-Feeling. Kennt wahrscheinlich schon jeder hier aber ich hatte spaß für 2. Gruß Nils


----------



## Lukas2046 (21. Oktober 2014)

Pssst der ist voll geheim und so...


----------



## stuckwave (26. Dezember 2014)

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## T3ch61 (26. Dezember 2014)

wünsche euch ein Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (26. Dezember 2014)

wünsch ich euch auch.
wenngleich weihnachten 2014 in ca. 10min auch geschichte ist...
gruß,
Christian


----------



## Lukas2046 (27. Dezember 2014)

Naja frohe Weihnachten kann ich zwar nicht mehr wünschen, aber ich hoffe ihr wurdet alle gut beschenkt
Wenn es nicht so kalt ist, könnte man sich ja mal in Albaxen treffen und nen Ründchen fahren

Gruß Lukas


----------



## oppaunke (1. Januar 2015)

Frohes neues Jahr ihr Knoppers-Esser!
Habe grad das Neujahrs-Anbrangen hinter mich gebracht,
2 Bäume vom Weg entfernt und etwas durchgeräumt.
War bei dem Wetter spitzenmäßig.
Mein neuer Hobel brummt auch ganz gut, wenngleich das Ding auch nicht in der Hochpreis-High-End-Liga mitspielen kann.
Nebenbei habe ich auch noch gekuckt, in welche Richtung man den Weg nach oben erweitern kann.Habe einen sehr markanten Punkt gefunden, den ich da unbedingt mit einbinden muß.
Vielleicht schaff ichs ja dies Jahr mal da etwas zu organisieren.
Gruß an alle,
Christian


----------



## stuckwave (1. Januar 2015)

muss ich mir auch mal anschaun, gespannt was ihr da hingezimmert habt


----------



## oppaunke (2. Januar 2015)

*DU* mußt dich grundsätzlich mal mehr bewegen...


----------



## stuckwave (2. Januar 2015)

noch mehr ?


----------



## RnR Dude (2. Januar 2015)

Frohes neues Jahr!

Ist der Schleifentaltrail noch fahrbar? Ich war am Dienstag in der Gegend unterwegs, konnte aber keinen Eingang zu dem unteren Teil finden.

@oppaunke 
Ich glaube, um eine geführte Tour wirst du nicht herum kommen.


----------



## T3ch61 (2. Januar 2015)

Frohes neues Jahr wünsche euch


----------



## Lukas2046 (8. Januar 2015)

Moin Leute,
hat wer von euch (oder Bekannte) im Raum Höxter noch eine Shimano XTR FC-970 rumliegen und würde diese verkaufen??
Wenn ja bitte PN an mich 

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Deleted 25931 (12. Januar 2015)

Moin, ich suche noch gutes Wetter. 

Hat noch jemand irgendwo welches??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuckwave (12. Januar 2015)

gucke nachher mal im keller


----------



## bennZ37 (12. Januar 2015)

ich hab noch 3 stück im schrank. aber vor mai krieg ich das nich losgeschickt, keine zeit.


----------



## oppaunke (15. Januar 2015)

3 Stück schönes Wetter?


----------



## Magura952 (15. Januar 2015)

Hab ich noch genug von, behalte ich aber alles für mich ums immer mit nach Österreich zu nehmen wenn ich zur Freundin fahre. HAHA!


----------



## bennZ37 (15. Januar 2015)

oppaunke schrieb:


> 3 Stück schönes Wetter?



exakt.


----------



## oppaunke (16. Januar 2015)

Verdammt...


----------



## Deleted 25931 (16. Januar 2015)

Hoffentlich sind es drei große Stücke. Könnte sonst knapp werden!


----------



## oppaunke (18. Januar 2015)

Ich war heute mal oben im Wald...ächz.
8 Bäume hat der Sturm uns auf die Strecke gelegt.
6 hab ich zersägt bekommen.2 liegen aber so doof und sind so fett, das ist mir ohne Abstützung zu kniffelig.
Vielleicht einfach nen Drop von bauen...
Gruß und danke fürs schöne Wetter Benn!


----------



## stuckwave (18. Januar 2015)

1234


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lukas2046 (18. Januar 2015)

Wenn da in der Nähe noch dicke Bäume stehen, könnte man ja mal probieren die liegenden Bäume irgendwie mit nem Greifzug wegzuziehen oder zumindest das Stück was auf dem Trail liegt herrauszuschneiden und wegzuziehen.
Wenn das nicht geht ist das mit dem Drop ne ganz gute Idee 

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Deleted 25931 (19. Januar 2015)

War Samstag mal da. Da lagen die beiden doofen Dinger noch. Ich konnte  sie auch mit warmen Worten nicht dazu bewegen von der Strecke zu rollen. Nun ja.

Ansonsten war es stellenweise feucht aber ok. Der Trail müsste länger sein. So 10 km wäre gut.


----------



## T3ch61 (22. Januar 2015)

normalerweise sollten wir immer sonntag um 9:00 uhr treffen! 
um den trails fertig bauen und flegen.


----------



## RnR Dude (26. Januar 2015)

Kann einer von euch noch 26er Reifen gebrauchen? Ich habe noch einige rumliegen, für die ich keine Verwendung mehr habe.
Im einzelnen sind das:
- Schwalbe Muddy Mary Freeride 2,5,
- Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,4 rear,
- Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,25 front,
- Maxxis Larsen TT 60a 2,35,
- Maxxis Highroller 60a 2ply 2,5,
- Maxxis Swampthing supertacky 2ply 2,5.

Profil ist bei allen noch gut.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (27. Januar 2015)

26 Zoll? Finsterstes Mittelalter!

Am besten lagerst Du die Dinger noch ein paar Jahre und vertickst die dann hier im Retro Classicbike-Unterforum. Gibt bestimmt Höchstpreise....


----------



## oppaunke (27. Januar 2015)

Ja, de Bäumchen liegen noch unverändert...Also entweder drumrum oder irgendwie absäbeln.Ich arbeite zumindest gedanklich schon dran.
Dominik, bist du Reifenfetischist? Was machst du mit sovielen Pellen?
@T3ch61 : Spitzenidee, das machen wir ab Frühling.Biste mit deinem Endurobike schon weitergekommen?
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RnR Dude (30. Januar 2015)

@oppaunke 
Nene, kein Reifenfetischist. Die haben sich in den letzten Jahren so angesammelt.  Etliche Reifen habe ich auch beim Kauf des Santa Cruz dazubekommen, da der Vorbesitzer auf 29 Zoll umgestiegen ist.


----------



## oppaunke (1. Februar 2015)

Sodele, heute mal ne schicke Runde gedreht.Wer fährt denn in HX oder Umgebung ein Fatbike?In den Fatbike-Spuren kann man schön durch den Schnee wedeln.
Hat Spaß gemacht.
Café aufn Räuschenberg hatte leider dicht.Betriebsferien.Also war Essig mit Aufwärmkaffee...
Ging auch so.
Strecke war schön grippie.Liegt aber schon wieder ein neuer Baum quer.da warens wieder 3...
Sascha, bitte mitzählen!
Hat im übrigen jemand zufällig ne Variostütze mit Remote in 31,6mm abzugeben?
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Lukas2046 (1. Februar 2015)

Ich hab im Rad Haus am Markt mal eins stehen sehen, aber wem das gehört weiß ich auch nicht, ist jedenfalls nicht Olli's
Wenn das da noch steht Olli mal nett fragen, der lässt dich bestimmt mal fahren.
Reverb bleibt bei mir erstmal im Rad, ne Hammerschmidt hätte ich noch abzugeben

Gruß Lukas


----------



## RnR Dude (2. Februar 2015)

@oppaunke 
Ich hab hier noch eine Kind Shock in der Michael Jackson Gedächtnisausführung rumliegen.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (3. Februar 2015)

*dummdidumm*


----------



## oppaunke (4. Februar 2015)

War gestern bei schönstem Sonnenschein holzen, Weg ist wieder frei von oben bis unten.
Gibts eigentlich was zum sprühen, damit die Köter nicht auf den Weg kacken?Da liegt alle 5m ne Tretmine auf dem Trail.
Hatte mal gesehen, daß es son Sprühzeug gegen Katzen gibt.Vielleicht gibbet ja auch was damit den Hunden der Kackreiz vergeht.
Grüßle


----------



## RnR Dude (4. Februar 2015)

Ob es direkt was gegen den Kackreiz gibt, weiß ich nicht. Aber Essig und Pfeffer sollen Hunde abschrecken.
Ich seh's schon kommen, du rennst demnächst mit einer Pfeffermühle über den Trail.


----------



## oppaunke (4. Februar 2015)

Die Mühle baue ich direkt ans Hinterrad und pudere den Trail mit Cheyenne-Pfeffer.Das soll tatsächlich wirken.
Hatschi...


----------



## Deleted 25931 (4. Februar 2015)

Kackt doch selber auf den Trail. Oder zumindest an den Rand. 

Vielleicht funzt das ja?


----------



## Deleted 25931 (4. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht sollte man ein Treffen organisieren. Quasi als S(h)it-In.
Man muss sich Gehör verschaffen und auf die Mißstände hinweisen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (4. Februar 2015)

Bastian, deine Fantasien möchte ich nicht haben/teilen was auch immer...


----------



## Deleted 25931 (5. Februar 2015)

Nene! Gleiches mit Gleichem vergelten!


----------



## oppaunke (14. Februar 2015)

soooo,
ich habe gestern Abend, aufgrund der schönen Wetterlage, mal spontan angefangen den Zieleinlauf zu optimieren.Was man da so alles findet!?
Fernseher, Fahrrad, Allibert, Teppich, leere Schnapspullen...hmm, hatte kurzzeitig den Verdacht in dem Wald wohnt jemand.
Habe ca. 200m geschafft, aber noch keine perfekte Verbindung zum bestehenden Trail gefunden.Momentan steht mir immer ein kleiner Gegenanstieg im Wege.Da muß ich nochmal von oben kucken ob da eine andere Linie evtl. Abhilfe schaffen kann.Evtl kann man im unteren Waldstück nach links abbiegen und auf direktem Weg mit ein paar Schlenkern hinkommen.Mal sehen.
Zumindest wird der Trailabschluß dann wesentlich spektakulärer als der olle Hundescheiße-Grasweg und ist evtl sogar noch ein wenig erweiterbar.
Es bleibt spannend!
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Deleted 25931 (20. Februar 2015)

Mach mal eine Foto-Story. So zum heiß machen und anspornen.
Mit moderner Kommunikationstechnik ist das doch quasi live möglich.


----------



## Lukas2046 (21. Februar 2015)

Jemand Interesse??
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...en-711mm-31,8mm/290529162-217-19596?ref=myads
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...nblatt-38zaehne/290541057-217-19596?ref=myads


----------



## oppaunke (24. Februar 2015)

Bastian!
Es könnte sein, daß ich tatsächlich im März ein neues Kommunikationsgerät bekomme und, eine eingehende Beschäftigung damit vorausgesetzt, somit in der Lage wäre dir quasi Trailporn live zu bieten.
Wird aber nochwas dauern.Am Sonntag wäre ich gern probegefahren, lag aber völlig verkatert im Bett und war dem Tod näher als dem Bike...ätzend.Shice Alk.Sonntag völlig versaut.Hmmpf.
Trail ist bis aufs Ziegeleigelände fahrbar.Die "Sprünge" sind aber noch nicht gemacht und es muß noch 2x ein plattgelegter Zaun überquert werden.
Ein paar Meter muß ich auch noch mit der Motorsense bearbeiten.
Da komm ich aber erst die Tage oder mal Wochenends zu.
Also etwas Obacht bei der Erstbefahrung.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## lenog (26. Februar 2015)

Ich möchte auch mal bei euch gucken kommen^^wo ist das denn genau? bzw. wann trefft ihr euch mal?


----------



## Deleted 25931 (12. März 2015)

Also ein DH-Rad wirst Du da nicht benötigen. Eher ein fluffiges Universalgeländefahrrad aktueller Ausprägung.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (17. März 2015)

*gääähnnn*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 25931 (23. April 2015)

Wem gehört bdenn eigentlich der Radladen in Negenborn? In den Räumlichkeiten des ehem. Nahkauf oder.

Das Stand ein Fettbeik rum. Ist damit schonmal wer durch die Gegend gehoppelt??


----------



## Lukas2046 (24. April 2015)

Hab auch noch was für Fatbikes, weil ich mich verkauft habe. 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...fatbike-kurbel/313151907-217-19596?ref=search

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Über (29. April 2015)

Wer hat dich denn gekauft :-D  ?


----------



## Deleted 25931 (29. April 2015)

Lukas2046 schrieb:


> Hab auch noch was für Fatbikes, weil ich mich verkauft habe.
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...fatbike-kurbel/313151907-217-19596?ref=search
> 
> Gruß Lukas



Mach mal lieber ein Foto vom Bike...


----------



## Lukas2046 (29. April 2015)

Ich habe kein Fatbike. Deswegen habe ich mich verkauft. Das Wort "verkauft" ist auch ein Synonym das falsche gekauft


----------



## oppaunke (5. Mai 2015)

Der Laden in Negenborn gehört dem Oblong.Macht er aber nur nebenbei.

Wir haben mal eine Whatsapp-gruppe bezüglich einer Vatertags-Bikepark-Tour gegründet.
Wenn sich da noch jemand mit einloggen will, schickt mir doch bitte eure Handynummer per PN.
Von Lenog hab ich zB keine Nummer.
Braunlage ist vermutlich raus, da liegt wohl noch Schnee.
Es gibt aber genug Alternativen denk ich.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (28. Mai 2015)

Oppa rockt auf Extreme Punisher von 93 den Wurzeltrail am Räuscheberg...







Gefilmt vom Lenker eines Fat Chance Yo Eddy von 91 aus.(Das wegen mir auch noch zeitweise bremsen mußte...)
Man achte auf den Stehpinkler ziemlich zum Schluß...


Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Deleted 25931 (1. Juni 2015)

Analog gefilmt? So wie es sich gehört?


----------



## oppaunke (8. Juni 2015)

Ja, mit Super-8...


----------



## oppaunke (20. Juni 2015)

So ihr Kackbratzen, wann wolln wa denn die Strecke mal wieder in Gang bringen?
Momentan sieht es, na sagen wir mal interessant aus da oben...
Wer ist eigentlich für die Strecke in Stahle (in der Nähe vom Kreuz) verantwortlich bzw wer pflegt die?
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## RnR Dude (22. Juni 2015)

Was verstehst du denn unter "in Gang bringen"? Die Strecke (frei) fahren oder die Schaufel schwingen?


----------



## oppaunke (7. Juli 2015)

Ich habe gestern und heute die Strecke mit der Schaufel freigefahren.
Es war aber vor mir schon ein Heinzelmännchen da und hat ordentlich gearbeitet.
Ob das jedoch der Opa oder ein Biker war weiß ich nicht.
Wenn derjenige hier mitliest kann er sich ja mal zu erkennen geben.
Zumindest ist der Trail jetzt wieder lupenrein zu juckeln.Ein paar Kicker sind Opfer der Erntemaschine geworden, aber so isset nun mal.
Vielleicht fühlt sich ja mal wieder jemand dazu berufen den ein oder anderen neuen zu bauen...
Eine kleine Räuschenbergrunde sollten wir diesen Sommer auch noch hinbekommen hoffe ich.
Nur werdet ihr euch dann nach meinen Terminvorschlägen richten müssen.Ich bin da leider übelst unflexibel wegen chronischer Verplantheit...
Gruß und viel Spaß beim fahren,
Christian


----------



## T3ch61 (8. Juli 2015)

servus, der hase muss auch mal wieder melden 
habe lange kein word gemeldes 
würde gerne wieder mit machen aber momentan habe bänder gerissen am schulter, da wo ich schüsselbein bruch hatte 
egal eine kleine arbeit tuh mir auch gutes für den trail 
könnte mal am sonntag eine kleine runde drehen wie es aus sieht oder gibt es schon paar bilder?


----------



## oppaunke (8. Juli 2015)

Mal sehen.oder am Samstag nachmittag evtl...
Übrigens, schönes Foto in der Zeitung bei eurer Hausverschönerungsaktion...
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## oppaunke (10. Juli 2015)

Also Sonntagmorgen würde mir passen.
Zeit: 9 Uhr
Wo: Ziegelei
Dauer der Tour mit Pause am Flugplatz ca. 3h
Länge ca. 25km(!?)
Bike: Alles, aber bitte kein Downhillbike/Bigbike!
Wer Bock und Zeit hat ist dann da.Wer sich verspätet ruft vorher kurz an.
Meine Nummer sollte jeder Interessierte haben.
Ansonsten PN.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## T3ch61 (10. Juli 2015)

hör sich gut an 
ja, kann mein oldtimer mtb bike kommen, hat ja keine ferderung 
Wo: Ziegelei muss mir einer genau erklären ?!?! ich 
oppaunke: deine nr. habe ich noch , hat du jetzt whatsapp und oder gibt jetzt auch whatsapp gruppe?

grüss
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RnR Dude (10. Juli 2015)

@T3ch61
Die Ziegelei ist gegenüber der Tonenburg.


oppaunke schrieb:


> ...an der Tonenburg links ab nach Albaxen und dann gleich die nächste wieder links, direkt auf den großen Schornstein zu...


----------



## T3ch61 (10. Juli 2015)

alles klar jetzt weiss ich wo das ist.
bin so vergesslich 
danke *RnR Dude*


----------



## oppaunke (12. Juli 2015)

War ne coole Tour!Ich hoffe ich hab euch nicht überfordert...
Grad noch vorm Regen weggekommen.
Ich hoffe das bekommen wir beizeiten mal wieder hin.
Gruß,
Christian
(der sich gleich aufs Sofa freut... )


----------



## RnR Dude (12. Juli 2015)

@oppaunke 
Keine Sorge, mich hast du nicht überfordert. Auch wenn es manchmal so aussah
War echt eine tolle Tour. Von meiner Seite können wir das gern wiederholen.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (16. Juli 2015)

Geht steil!


----------



## oppaunke (25. Dezember 2015)

Frohe Weihnachten Jungens!!!


----------



## RnR Dude (26. Dezember 2015)

Wünsche ich euch auch.


----------



## T3ch61 (27. Dezember 2015)

Auch ein von mir froh Weihnachten 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 25931 (13. Januar 2016)

Guten Tach. Warum nutzt man eigentlich nicht mal endlich das volle Potenzial des weserseitigen Räuschenbergs bzgl. Trailbau aus?
In fernen Zeiten war ich da öfter mal unterwegs und fand da Wege im Bereich des KH aber auch der Kapelle die eigentlich nur Man-Power benötigt hätten um gescheit fahrbar zu sein. 
Momentan ist sollte erstmal der "Ziegelei" - Trail in voller Schönheit erstrahlen. Christian hat dafür ja kürzlich schon den Grundstein gelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (15. Januar 2016)

ich finde da hat sich sogar ziemlich was getan in dem Bereich.Den Weinpfad kann man ganz gut runterbrammeln.
Mußt du nur auf Weinliebhaber achten...
ansonsten geht's beizeiten da oben mal weiter.Der momentane Stand der Dinge stellt mich noch nicht zufrieden.
Da muß noch mehr Hangquerung rein...
Dann könnte man sogar ein wenig droppen.
Naja, mal sehen.
momentan hab ich keinen Elan.Das Wetter nervt.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Deleted 25931 (21. Januar 2016)

Alle noch im Winterschlaf?


----------



## 3rdNERD (21. Januar 2016)

Makkerfried schrieb:


> Alle noch im Winterschlaf?


Das nicht, aber Höxter ist nicht gerade bei mir um die Ecke


----------



## oppaunke (31. Januar 2016)

So, hab heut endlich mal weitermachen können.
Erstbefahrungen steht nix im Wege, liegen noch ein paar dickere äste quer, da geh ich noch bei wenn wieder mal zeit ist.
Fahrt aber bitte vorsichtig, an einer Stelle besteht Absturzgefahr wenn man zu schnell unterwegs ist!
Wird sich momentan noch etwas stuckelig fahren lassen da der Boden noch zu weich ist, das sollte sich aber mit der zeit geben.hat unten ja auch geklappt.
Ab dem Laubwald müsst ihr euch momentan noch selbst durchschlagen.da ist noch nix gebaut.
Ist mal was für ne Gemeinschaftsaktion falls da Interesse besteht.
Ansonsten viel Spaß beim ausprobieren!


----------



## Deleted 25931 (1. Februar 2016)

Absturzgefahr? Was bzw. wo hast Du gewirkt?  Ja. Eine gemeinschaftliche Aktion wäre was.


----------



## oppaunke (2. Februar 2016)

Ja, da gehts so 4m runter in einen Bruchsteinhaufen.Da willst du keinen Seemannsköpper rein machen.
Da möchte ich noch ein wenig umbauen, dann wird das ne richtig schöne Passage.
Leider fehlt mir die Zeit dafür...
Du weißt doch wo es langgeht.Fahr mal probe,
ich kanns dir schlecht beschreiben.
Versuche mal einen Google Maps Ausschnitt einzupflegen.
Vielleicht wirds dann ersichtlicher.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (2. Februar 2016)

Hier gehts los:







Und hier gehts weiter:






Der gepunktete Teil ist noch zu machen.
Man kann momentan eine alte Rückegasse bis auf den Schotterweg nutzen.Das ist natürlich suboptimal, aber zumindest fahrbar.
Z heißt Ziel.
Ab gepunktet bis Z ist der bislang vorhandene Trail.
Der Obere Teil geht direkt neben dem Schießstand los und ist sogar ausgeschildert.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## drumsdw (2. Februar 2016)

moin Männer, ich weiß jetzt nicht, wer sich hinter Christian verbirgt. aber ich habe großes Interesse, am Trailbau mitzuwirken. an wen kann/soll ich mich wenden? kann ich hier gefahrlos meine Handynummer hinterlassen oder wie läuft das?


----------



## Deleted 25931 (2. Februar 2016)

Per Pm an Christian.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (2. Februar 2016)

oppaunke schrieb:


> Ja, da gehts so 4m runter in einen Bruchsteinhaufen.Da willst du keinen Seemannsköpper rein machen.
> Da möchte ich noch ein wenig umbauen, dann wird das ne richtig schöne Passage.
> Leider fehlt mir die Zeit dafür...
> Du weißt doch wo es langgeht.Fahr mal probe,
> ...



Werde mich bemühen diese Woche respektive Wochenende mal zu schauen was Du das geschaffen hast. Sofern denn mal das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## oppaunke (2. Februar 2016)

Yo, einfach mal ne pn schreiben.
Nur bitte bedenken, dass ich da keine grossartigen erdarbeiten in den Wald setze sondern lediglich das vorhandene Gelände radfahrtauglich gestalte.
Wenn du also eher DH mäßig unterwegs bist und eine WC-Strecke bauen möchtest, wirst du enttäuscht sein.
Und ich mach das ja eigentlich auch nicht allein, da haben schon einige fleißige Hände hier aus dem Forum mit angepackt.
Die Helfer sollten nicht unerwähnt bleiben!
Gruß, Christian


----------



## Altitude750 (6. Februar 2016)

JA geil wird nächste Woche getestet !!!

Love the Ride !




oppaunke schrieb:


> Hier gehts los:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oppaunke (6. Februar 2016)

Heute war bauaktion angesagt.auch der gestrichelte Teil ist jetzt angelegt und fahrbar.
Dafür liegen im unteren Teil schon wieder Bäume quer...
Kotz.
Trotzdem viel Spaß beim suchen und fahren.
Ist halt teilweise sehr matschig.
Also Obacht!
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## hardihard (7. Februar 2016)

Tach,

bin den Trail heute gefahren und muss sagen, das ist ne nette Sache. Zwar hat das Schmuddelwetter wieder alles gegeben, aber dennoch kommt man gut auf seine Kosten.
Das was dort geleistet wurde, find ich sehr lobenswert. 
Anhand des Screenshots von Google Maps war alles gut zu finden...

Greetz


----------



## Altitude750 (8. Februar 2016)

hardihard schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> bin den Trail heute gefahren und muss sagen, das ist ne nette Sache. Zwar hat das Schmuddelwetter wieder alles gegeben, aber dennoch kommt man gut auf seine Kosten.
> Das was dort geleistet wurde, find ich sehr lobenswert.
> ...


Nächstes mal komme ich mit !!^^


----------



## Altitude750 (18. Februar 2016)

So jetzt kann ich auch was zu dem Trail sagen !!! Gestern und heute gefahren. Mit dem hardihard ... ist im großen und ganzen echt cool geworden großes Lob an die fleißigen ! Aber die Badewanne ist echt heftig Ja wenn nochmal eine Bauaktion gestartet wird packen wir bestimmt mal mit an ! Grüße ... Love the Ride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drumsdw (19. Februar 2016)

!Aber die Badewanne ist echt heftig Ja wenn nochmal

Was oder wer ist jetzt die Badewanne????


----------



## Leon96 (21. Februar 2016)

Moin.

Mal ne Frage an die Leute aus dem Raum Höxter.

Wie ist bei euch das Gelände so?
Viele Trails? Eher weniger?
Anstiege steiler oder gleichmäßig bzw flacher? (insbesondere die Anstiege zu den Trails  )
Lassen sich auch "flache" Runden bzw Runden mit niedriger Intensität im Wald fahren?
Flache Straßenrunden möglich? (Weser ist schonmal flach, aber sonst?)



Evtl zieht es mich zum Studium dorthin. Gut, ein paar Monate dauert es schon noch.
Aber Priorität beim Studienstandort hat die MTB-Tauglichkeit 

Grüße!


----------



## oppaunke (23. Februar 2016)

drumsdw schrieb:


> !Aber die Badewanne ist echt heftig Ja wenn nochmal
> 
> Was oder wer ist jetzt die Badewanne????



Boah Walter...

@Altitude750 :
Im neuen Teil ists noch nicht optimal und manchmal ein wenig abgehackt, aber das kommt noch.
dafür läuft der untere Teil umso besser.
Und ungebremst in die Wanne heizen machst du nur einmal...
Wenn mal wieder Bauaktion ansteht geb ich bescheid. 
Wo kommt ihr beiden denn her?
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## oppaunke (23. Februar 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Mal ne Frage an die Leute aus dem Raum Höxter.
> 
> ...



Moin,
das Gelände hier ist halt mittelgebirgig.Rauf-runter-rauf-runter...
Wenn du es drauf anlegst machst du bei einer ambitionierten Runde locker deine 1000hm.
Trails gibt es rund um Höxter einige, die zu finden ist vermutlich eher tricky.
MTB-mäßig befindet sich Höxter ja leider im Tiefschlaf...
Aber direkt vor der Tür hast du den zB. den Solling und den Köterberg.
Rings um die Stadt verteilt die "Hausberge" :Brunsberg, Ziegenberg,Räuschenberg.
Denke es gibt schlechtere MTB Reviere.
Rennerfahren kann man auch sehr gut.Da bieten sich die Strecken Richtung Köterberg im Lippschen an, da ist recht wenig Autoverkehr und die Anstiege sind mäßig.
Ansonsten R99 und R1.Kann man auch mit etwas Geschick verbinden.
Wenn du es dir besorgen willst kannst du auch über den R99 bis Bodenwerder, dann über die Ottensteiner Hochebene nach Bad Pyrmont und über Lügde, Köterbergdorf, Fürstenau zurück nach Höxter.Das ganze kannst du auch statt Bodenwerder bis Hameln ausdehnen.
Oder auch auf der Niedersächsischen Seite zurück.
Dann haste dir abends bei Familie Mancusi die Pizza auch verdient...
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## nilsi2001 (23. Februar 2016)

Wo genau ist in Höxter der Trail ? Und gibt es auch dort Rampen ?


----------



## oppaunke (24. Februar 2016)

nein.


----------



## hardihard (24. Februar 2016)

nilsi2001 schrieb:


> Wo genau ist in Höxter der Trail ? Und gibt es auch dort Rampen ?


Hi, den Trail findest du auf den vorherigen Seiten als Screenshot. Der Trail beginnt am Räuschenberg. Du kannst die Strecke auf dem screenshot gut erkennen.

Viel Spaß


----------



## nilsi2001 (24. Februar 2016)

Hi 
Kennt jemand eine gute Downhill/Freeride Strecke in Beverungen ?
Gruß Nils


----------



## drumsdw (6. März 2016)

ich bin den Trail heute mal wieder gefahren. R.i.P.
die Forstleute haben ganze Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude750 (6. März 2016)

drumsdw schrieb:


> ich bin den Trail heute mal wieder gefahren. R.i.P.
> die Forstleute haben ganze Arbeit geleistet.


Jo habe ich auch die letzten Tage festgestellt !


----------



## Altitude750 (20. März 2016)

Hallo ! 

Haben heute den Trail wieder zum Leben erweckt ;-) also den unteren Teil der komplett zerstört wurde ! 

Grüße 

Love the Ride


----------



## Altitude750 (20. März 2016)

Hier ein paar Bilder !


----------



## oppaunke (21. März 2016)

Sehr cool!
ich werds erst freitag mal wieder in den wald schaffen...
Danke fürs aufräumen!
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Deleted 25931 (13. Oktober 2016)

Was geht?


----------



## drumsdw (13. Oktober 2016)

Alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (19. Oktober 2016)

Sagt mal, wo gibt's denn in oder um Warburg nen Bikepark?
Hab heut mal die Zeitung von gestern beie ohren gekriegt und da steht in einem Artikel über einen Rennfahrer aus irgendwo, daß dieser of im Bikepark Warburg trainiert.
Nu kommt ihr.


----------



## findus170 (19. Oktober 2016)

Klar!
https://www.facebook.com/Bikepark-Warburg-MSC-Desenberg-eV-1652873531652035/


----------



## RnR Dude (19. Oktober 2016)

Naja, Bikepark finde ich übertrieben. Ist laut der Homepage eine 100m x 30m große Fläche mit Pumptrack und Dirthügeln


----------



## oppaunke (10. Juni 2019)

Ich hole den alten thread mal aus der Versenkung.
Ich war gestern mit den alten Säcken auf den alten bikes in Neuhaus auf dem mauertrail unterwegs.wir hatten angehalten um ein paar fotos zu schießen.
Es war durch das Wetter und den Feiertag sehr viel los auf dem Trail.viele Wanderer, Familien etc.also mit viel Hallo und Rücksicht den weg runtergetastet.
Da kommen zwei junge Burschen da runtergeballert als wenn se im Park  wären.
Wir noch feste gestikuliert um denen klarzumachen, daß die gleich auf eine gruppe Wanderer treffen werden.
Hat die Vögel gar nicht interessiert, weitergeballert und die Wanderer von hinten angebölkt wie blöde.die alle an die Seite gesprungen,  und die zwei Idioten schießen da ungebremst durch die Gruppe durch.
Wie kann man denn bitte dermassen bescheuert sein?
Beschwert sich einer der Wanderer an der richtigen Stelle,  dann sind diese Wege für radfahrer dicht.
Steht ein Kind in so einer Gruppe und springt vor Schreck nicht zur Seite sind die Folgen gar nicht auszudenken.
Ich verstehe nicht was in diesen köpfen vor sich geht.
Sorry, aber musste mal raus.
Nehmt bitte Rücksicht auf den paar Trails die wir hier offiziell befahren dürfen!
Gruß, Christian


----------



## nilsi2001 (11. Juni 2019)

@oppaunke 
Ja, ich glaube die habe ich auch schon mal gesehen. Da kamen sie über die Wiese (Ortsmitte Neuhaus) und fuhren so auf die Straße, dass sowohl ich auf dem Geländerad als auch ein Auto abbremsen mussten.
Ein Blick zum Autofahrer genügte...
Gruß Nils


----------



## oppaunke (22. September 2019)

Moin!
Wir waren heute fleißig,
Der Ziegelei Trail ist back again!
Oberer Teil wie bisher, ab Mitte ca 250m nach rechts über den recht neuen rückeweg und dann vor (!) dem schotterweg links runter.ab da alles selbsterklärend.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## nilsi2001 (24. September 2019)

Das hört sich doch gut an. Da bekommt man doch Lust sich mal wieder in Richtung Flugplatz zu machen.


----------



## oppaunke (15. Dezember 2019)

So, Ziegelei und Welle sind winterfein gemacht.
Jetzt heißt es fahren, fahren, fahren.
Sonst ist im Frühjahr wieder alles dicht.
Vermutlich legen uns die frühjahrsstürme eh die Wege wieder zu...
Aber Vorsicht, ist momentan sehr glitschig auf den Trails.

Freue mich das das heute so gut geklappt hat.
Danke an alle Helfer groß und klein!

Nach Weihnachten geht es an die anderen Trails.
Dann sollte im neuen Jahr alles super fahrbar sein.das hatten wir die letzten zehn Jahre nicht.
Gruß und einen schönen dritten Advent,
Oppa


----------



## Deleted 25931 (7. Januar 2020)

Nach fast 4 Jahren war ich mal wieder mit nem Rad an der Ziegelei. Zum Teil hat sich ja einiges verändert in der letzten Zeit. 
Bin dann gemütlich den unteren Teil mit dem Crosser runtergehoppelt. War allerdings extrem gitschigatschi.

Gibt es den Abzweig vom FÜ bis zur Hütte noch?


----------



## Deleted 25931 (22. Mai 2020)

oppaunke schrieb:


> Ich hole den alten thread mal aus der Versenkung.
> Ich war gestern mit den alten Säcken auf den alten bikes in Neuhaus auf dem mauertrail unterwegs.wir hatten angehalten um ein paar fotos zu schießen.
> Es war durch das Wetter und den Feiertag sehr viel los auf dem Trail.viele Wanderer, Familien etc.also mit viel Hallo und Rücksicht den weg runtergetastet.
> Da kommen zwei junge Burschen da runtergeballert als wenn se im Park  wären.
> ...



Hatte ich gestern so ähnlich. Dick und Doof auf Tour. Doof fährt mir weil flusterleise fast in den "Kofferraum" und sagt ich solle ruhig bleiben. Also lasse ich ihn und Dick vorbei. Dick versperrt mir dann aber mit seinem sündteuren e-hobel den weg während er im Sitzen den Weg entlang rollert. Währendessen scheucht Doof alle entgegen kommenden Radler und vor allem Wanderer von der Piste. Ich mit meiner Gravel-Möppe peinlich berührt hinterher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (27. Mai 2020)

Moin!
Hatten die Zwei Helme auf?
Hier geistern immer zwei Gespenster durch den Wald die so zu deiner Beschreibung passen würden.
Der auf dem MTB ist son älterer Edelhippie und der auf dem E-Bike sieht son bisschen wie ein übergewichtiger Nerd aus.Beide besitzen weder fahrerisches Können, noch einen Helm und tauchen immer im Team auf...


----------



## Deleted 25931 (27. Mai 2020)

Sicherheitstechnisch gabe es keine Beanstandungen meinerseits. Da war alles top.  
Nur den "Kodex" sollten die vielleicht irgendwann mal draufhaben.

Waren mir völlig unbekannt. Nunja, ich war ja auch einige Jahre nicht mehr "in scene"...... ?


----------



## drumsdw (9. Dezember 2021)

Hi oppaunke, mach doch mal Wergung hier für unseren neuen schicken Verein "Trailnetz Solling e.V." Mitglieder und/oder Mitstreiter*innen sind immer herzlich willkommen.
LG
Walter


----------



## drumsdw (9. Dezember 2021)

o.k., dann mache ich das mal selbst: Es gibt einen neuen Verein, der sich TRAILNETZ SOLLING e.V. nennt und der genau diese Kollisionen (unter Anderem) vermeiden soll. Wir haben eine Initiative gestartet, im Solling mehrere Strecken (vorläufig sind 5 angedacht) von Silberborn / Neuhaus runter nach Holzminden (oder/oder Boffzen / Fürstenberg) zu bauen. Reine Flowtrails. Von Profis gebaut, für jeden zu nutzen. Wer die Idee gut findet und Lust hat, dort mitzumachen kann sich ab sofort im Verein registrieren. Der Aufnahmeantrag steht auf der Website TRAILNETZ SOLLING e.V.


----------



## oppaunke (15. April 2022)

So, dank vieler fleißiger Hände, ist der Ziegeleitrail back again!
Einstieg wie immer, zwischendrin muß einmal getragen werden, da lohnt es sich aber auch noch nicht was zu machen, da der Harvester dort noch seine Runden dreht.
Ab dem zweiten völlig ausgefahrenen Rückeweg, geht dann die „Welle“ weiter, die unten wieder in den altbekannten Ziegeleitrail übergeht.👍

Hexe, Teufel und Golfball sind auch größtenteils vom windbruch befreit.ein paar Bäume liegen noch, da wird es ggfs eine Um- oder Überfahrung geben müssen.
Gruß,
Oppa


----------



## Solidworker (16. April 2022)

Ja super ! Vielen Dank euch fleissigen Trailbuildern! Treu nach dem Motto: "Einfach machen, sonst wird das nix"
Dann hoffen wir mal das es die nächsten Jahre nicht mehr soviele übele Stürme über die Wälder fegen und das Gebiet etwas verschont bleibt. 
Hier im südlichen Kreis HX sind wir auch am aufräumen, oftmals haben die Harvester alles hingerotzt, aber keiner holt das Holz ab.


----------



## oppaunke (23. August 2022)

Jetzt eine traurige Meldung für alle älteren Anwesenden aus dem Kreis Höxter.
Ich habe gestern erfahren, dass Hans-Josef Marx verstorben ist.
Ich glaube er war allen besser bekannt als „Hennes“, dem ehemaligen Inhaber des kleinen Radladens „Pedal-Special“ in Beverungen.
Die näheren Umstände zu seinem Ableben sind mir nicht bekannt, er hat aber wohl seine letzten Jahre in Aachen und/oder Ulm verbracht.

Er war ein begnadeter Schrauber mit dem Hang zu lautem Blues und fetten Stereoanlagen.
Bei Ihm im Laden, Haus, Dachboden,Keller oder Gartenlaube, haben wir mountainbikebegeisterten Jugendlichen erstmals den ganzen heißen Shice, den wir nur aus Zeitschriften oder Katalogen kannten, live gesehen.
Klein Rahmen hingen in der Gartenlaube, Ceramicfelgen lagen auf der Heizung im Keller, Ringle Teile lagen hinterm Sofa und neben einer Batterie von Brot und Butter Primax Steuersätzen, stand ein Karton mit WTB Steuersätzen…😂
Man fühlte sich wie Alice im Wunderland.

Er hatte immer ein offenes Ohr für uns, obwohl er wusste, dass wir nicht seiner Zielgruppe entsprachen, er gab uns ungefragt Schraubertipps und erklärte uns die radsportliche Welt auf seine recht eigene Weise mit heftigem Blues als dramatische Untermalung.

Für mich war es immer ein schönes Gefühl, zu wissen, dass er da draußen noch irgendwo unterwegs ist.
Ich hoffe, dass er seinen Frieden gefunden hat.

Mach’s gut Hennes!🚲


----------



## marco0706 (23. August 2022)

oppaunke schrieb:


> Jetzt eine traurige Meldung für alle älteren Anwesenden aus dem Kreis Höxter.
> Ich habe gestern erfahren, dass Hans-Josef Marx verstorben ist.
> Ich glaube er war allen besser bekannt als „Hennes“, dem ehemaligen Inhaber des kleinen Radladens „Pedal-Special“ in Beverungen.
> Die näheren Umstände zu seinem Ableben sind mir nicht bekannt, er hat aber wohl seine letzten Jahre in Ulm verbracht.
> ...


Ich habe noch 2-3 alte Räder von Pedal-Special. Ganz großes Kino. Draufsetzen und Spaß haben, Hennes war schon ein begnadeter Schrauber


----------



## MUD´doc (23. August 2022)

Mein FAGGIN, was ich von meinem Schwiegervater-in-spe erhalten habe und jetzt von mir umgebaut fahre (wie auch das vorherige TITAN von seinem Bruder), wurde damals dort gekauft. Auf dem Oberrohr kurz vor der Sattelstützenmuffe ist noch ein Rest von seinem Laden-Aufklebers.
Der Bursche muss damals echt einen interessanten Laden gehabt haben. Er wohl Kettenraucher und seine Frau eine Koryphäe im LRS-zusammenklöppeln. Schade, dass ich ihn nie kennengelernt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (23. August 2022)

Ich habe neulich diesen Hobel aus einem Kellerverlies befreit.



Das Rad hat Hennes um 89/90 mit Ultegra 600 aufgebaut.(Sattel wurde mal getauscht)
Der Renner hing ewig unter der Kellerdecke.
Runtergenommen, Luft drauf und ab dafür.
Die angesprochenen Laufräder seiner Frau sind hier etwas spezieller, vorn und hinten links radial und nur auf der Antriebsseite gekreuzt gespeicht.

Haltet die Räder in Ehren, vielleicht gibt’s ja mal ne Hennes-Gedächtnistour.👍
Gruß,
Oppa


----------

